# India v Pakistan, 2nd ODI, Kolkata Jan 3, 2013 (12:00 local | 06:30 GMT)



## Raja.Pakistani

*10 hours to go for start of another exciting match and first match of india and pakistan in new year.I don't know what timing suit to you guys but i would have prefer the timing of Ist ODI which was 3.30 GMT instead of 6.30 GMT and winning and losing toss will not make much difference in this match because of noon start *

India are again left needing to come from behind, third time in their last four series. A superb display of swing bowling by Junaid Khan crippled India's batting line-up on an overcast Chennai morning before MS Dhoni rescued his team with a fighting century. Such a procession of batsmen to the pavilion appears unlikely in Kolkata, where overhead conditions haven't been as bowler-friendly and the curator Prabir Mukherjee has promised a "typical one-day wicket with lots of runs" with the side batting first having an early advantage. But the visitors have been practicing hard to seal their team's first bilateral ODI series win over India since 2005.

Pakistan's seamers bowled extended spells at the nets on Tuesday, with Umar Gul, Junaid and Mohammad Irfan aiming at one stump. India, on the other hand, missed a session on Tuesday and have an optional one on the eve of the game. They may be short of adequate preparation for a game they cannot afford to lose.

Form guide (Completed games, most recent first)
India: LWWWL
Pakistan: WLWLL

*Players to watch*

Shoaib Malik was initially picked only for the T20s but has been retained for the ODIs and played a good supporting hand in Chennai. He's had a good tour so far, guiding Pakistan to victory in the first T20 before giving Nasir Jamshed company in his team's successful chase on Sunday. A former Pakistan captain, Malik has struggled to keep his place in the side for a while but his experience has come in handy in this limited-overs series.
After his century in the first Test against England in Ahmedabad, Virender Sehwag has failed to fire. He was not picked in March last year for the Asia Cup, and could be under pressure to perform, given he's had just one half-century in his last 10 innings in ODI cricket.

Team news
Rohit Sharma's poor run of scores in ODIs continued in Chennai and India could consider replacing him with Ajinkya Rahane. However, there is uncertainty over Virat Kohli's availability, as he limped off the field after slipping while bowling in Chennai. MRI scans revealed no serious damage, but his condition continues to be monitored.

*India (possible): 1 Gautam Gambhir, 2 Virender Sehwag, 3 Virat Kohli, 4 Yuvraj Singh, 5 Rohit Sharma/Ajinkya Rahane, 6 Suresh Raina, 7 MS Dhoni (capt and wk), 8 R Ashwin, 9 Bhuvneshwar Kumar, 10 Ishant Sharma, 11 Ashok Dinda.*

It seems unlikely Pakistan will make changes, even though Mohammad Irfan proved expensive in Chennai.

*Pakistan (possible): 1 Mohammad Hafeez, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Azhar Ali, 4 Younis Khan, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), 6 Shoaib Malik, 7 Kamran Akmal (wk), 8 Junaid Khan, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Saeed Ajmal, 11 Mohammad Irfan.*

Stats and Trivia
Rohit Sharma is 22 short of reaching 2000 runs in ODIs.
Kamran Akmal is 70 short of scoring 3000 in ODIs.
Quotes
"If he keeps on doing that then we will find another great left arm fast-bowler of Wasim Akram's type."
Younis Khan on Junaid Khan
"We are used to playing with part-timers. Now it's difficult for them to bowl 10 overs with five players inside the circle. So you've to assess whether six batsmen are enough or seven [are needed]."
MS Dhoni says the new ODI rule, which permits only four fielders outside the 30-yard circle in the non-Powerplay overs, creates problems for teams that lack genuine allrounders

Press conference of Dhoni and misbah before the match

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/video_audio/599449.html?genre=2;

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/video_audio/599448.html?genre=2;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Last, time Gillani was there to give a "gift", this time Zardari is there, "Allah Khair Kaary"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aeronaut said:


> Last, time Gillani was there to give a "gift", this time Zardari is there, "Allah Khair Kaary"



and Gilani was clapping for Indian players with fake smile on his face and hope zardari dont repeat it 

I personally think they should have spare the cricket from politics and players also get more pressure that their president are watching the live match .. well if they love cricket that much then they should have watched it in president house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan is in Winning Mood, they better win and Win the series too! That Would be Exciting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

regardless of who wins, I'm hoping for an exciting match just like the first one.
best wishes to both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

shaitaan-e-azam Lord sauron zardari will be there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Those who will not be at home and have android phone with them. They can download this free app( Indo Pak Tv free) from play store to watch the live match on their mobile either on ten sports/star cricket or Ptv sports in full screen(Flash no needed) and picture quality is quite brilliant .. Link of the app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImFpci5JbmRvUGFrVFZGcmVlIl0.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abhishek_

I'll have access to the live HD stream. I'll see if I can setup VLC player so pdf people can access it as well.
if others have experience configuring vlc streaming over internet, let me know so i can use your help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

My prediction is that India will win this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Kal barish hone ke aasar hain bhaiyon


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> Kal barish hone ke aasar hain bhaiyon



Few light showers will be there between 6.00 am to 10 am but after that it will be clear and match will start 12.00

Kolkata Hourly Weather Forecasts - in.weather.com


----------



## Abhishek_

^the humidity is insane. jeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Abhishek_ said:


> ^the humidity is insane. jeez



Thats Indian team sweating due to Pakistani team's fear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

Safriz said:


> Thats Indian team sweating due to Pakistani team's fear


tool  we'll see about that


----------



## aakash_2410

Safriz said:


> Thats Indian team sweating due to Pakistani team's fear



Trash talking is not working


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Abhishek_ said:


> ^the humidity is insane. jeez



chennai se phir be bethar ho ga








Safriz said:


> Thats Indian team sweating due to Pakistani team's fear



Safriz ji yea na ho k match k baad app nazar he nhi ahoo..thora hath hola rakhoo kidar pakistani team ki pitahee na shoroo ho jahey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

someone run http://66.215.173.34:11341

testing the vlc broadcast
open it with a media player, preferably VLC


----------



## Safriz

Abhishek_ said:


> someone run http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> testing the vlc broadcast
> open it with a media player, preferably VLC



yes..is showing Topgear

Jerky but Full HD

Played for 1 minute 54 and stopped


----------



## Abhishek_

Safriz said:


> yes..is showing Topgear
> 
> Jerky but Full HD


is sound coming in?


----------



## Safriz

Abhishek_ said:


> is sound coming in?



Yes sound is coming..
But stopped altogether after 1 minute 54
HD quality though


----------



## Abhishek_

Safriz said:


> Yes sound is coming..
> But stopped altogether after 1 minute 54
> HD quality though


thnks, will tweak it


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Abhishek_ said:


> someone run http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> testing the vlc broadcast
> open it with a media player, preferably VLC



got one dude for few second and it got disappeared ..pictures was blurry 

I think HD require good connection speed so i will prefer crictime.com


----------



## Abhishek_

Abhishek_ said:


> someone run http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> testing the vlc broadcast
> open it with a media player, preferably VLC


made some changes. try again.


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> made some changes. try again.



how do you play this?

tried to play it with vlc i copied and pasted url into vlc player but not playing


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> how do you play this?


use vlc player to open network stream
VLC Media Player: Play a Network Stream - GROK Knowledge Base


----------



## darkinsky

yeah i did that already not playing


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> yeah i did that already not playing


what is your internet speed?
the video is playing at 800kbps, plus 128kbps audio.
depending on your connection speed, caching may take some time. it is set at 300ms


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> what is your internet speed?
> the video is playing at 800kbps, plus 128kbps audio.
> depending on your connection speed, caching may take some time. it is set at 300ms



its giving me error like



> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://66.215.173.34:11341'. Check the log for details.


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> its giving me error like


gimme few mins. the wife is using the machine.



darkinsky said:


> my internet speed


that is plenty, it is a firewall issue on my end. once the wife is done, i can fix the issue.
thanks for the feedback


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A.Rafay said:


>



No wonder i like Ajmals be it kassab or Saeed because even if they r not there they still hunt them down in their Nightmares



Abhishek_ said:


> ^the humidity is insane. jeez



not as insane as yr avatars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> how do you play this?
> 
> tried to play it with vlc i copied and pasted url into vlc player but not playing


firewall fixed. darkinsky try kar bhai


----------



## jbond197

_Abhisekh, how many connections will this setup be able to handle? If you are using a lappy then make sure if does not die processing the requests.


----------



## Abhishek_

jbond197 said:


> _Abhisekh, how many connections will this setup be able to handle? If you are using a lappy then make sure if does not die processing the requests.


it is a humble desktop. i havent done this before, was only curious to try.


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> firewall fixed. darkinsky try kar bhai



nahi chal raha bhai 

im pasting the *http://66.215.173.34:11341* in this box






correct me if im wrong


----------



## jbond197

Abhishek_ said:


> it is a humble desktop. i havent done this before, was only curious to try.



I tried your link too. Getting this error

No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.


----------



## Abhishek_

jbond197 said:


> I tried your link too. Getting this error
> 
> No suitable decoder module:
> VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.


fixed. try again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

chal gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Abhishek_ said:


> fixed. try again...



works now !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> nahi chal raha bhai
> 
> im pasting the *http://66.215.173.34:11341* in this box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if im wrong










darkinsky said:


> chal gya





jbond197 said:


> works now !!


sound works?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

thanks @Abhishek_ nice streaming, HD print

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> thanks @Abhishek_ nice streaming, HD print


it is running on a measly 800kbps video bitrate, the HD can be cranked up quite a bit more 
i tried running dark knight rises blu ray, but the poor desktop couldn't handle reprocessing the video.


----------



## jbond197

Abhishek_ said:


> sound works?



Yes sound works!! But at times video hangs or disappears! Colors has greenish tint in it.


----------



## MAB

WOW amazing quality, thanks


----------



## jbond197

jbond197 said:


> Yes sound works!! But at times video hangs or disappears! Colors has greenish tint in it.



Ok that was my setting issue. Color is good now and the video no longer hanging..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

jbond197 said:


> Ok that was my setting issue. Color is good now and the video no longer hanging..


glad to hear it is working. heading home from work. see you guys in a bit. 
when the match begins, it will try to get that going. hopefully it works


----------



## jbond197

darkinsky said:


> i want to record the match but when i used advanced setting record button it only records the audio  anybody with solution how to record the stream with audio?



try this

How To Record Streaming Media Using VLC Media Player? - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

I have been hearing that Zardari is visitng india to watch this match.... Now 2 and half hour left for the match... never heard of he coming or landing in india??? Where is the source of news of zardari visit??? If he visits here with the kind of media we have it would have been in all over the news paper and channels... Or did i miss it?


----------



## darkinsky

@jbond197 actually i was playing in the media player which was not giving out the audio output but then i tried running it in vlc and it was perfect


----------



## Meengla

It is going to be 1:30 AM here when the match starts--I am in cricket fever so will try to watch. Damn work tomorrow though!

Anyway, as I said during the first ODI, I don't mind the series going 1-1 into the 3rd match after a great contest and then the finale should be great. Almost tempted to say the best team may win but then...Pakistan should win the series 2-1 

Gonna try the Android app as linked on the first page of this thread on my Google Nexus 7 tablet. There is another free internet site but that annoys the crap out of me with over-laying ads which are very frequent and hard to close.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Check this out

Indian cricket team defeat from England blaming Mushtaq Ahmad - YouTube

I think they r the most un civilized nation in the Entire world.....


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky
can you watch the match broadcast?


----------



## kaykay

Umair Nawaz said:


> Check this out
> 
> Indian cricket team defeat from England blaming Mushtaq Ahmad - YouTube
> 
> I think they r the most un civilized nation in the Entire world.....



we know how civlized you are and your nation!!! Should I upload some lal-topi???


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Umair Nawaz said:


> Check this out
> 
> Indian cricket team defeat from England blaming Mushtaq Ahmad - YouTube
> 
> I think they r the most un civilized nation in the Entire world.....



Don't take anything from Hindi channels too seriously..they are too sub standard, they just serve masala mixed stories..even our local language channels in kerala maintain high standards, comparable to English channels like CNNibn,times now etc.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

kaykay said:


> we know how civlized you are and your nation!!! Should I upload some lal-topi???



Dude if its a race or a world cup of how being one uncivilized then i think i think u will always win the final of it!!!

and after watching this n the videos of yr channels in last yearss WC semi finals!! well everyone will agree with me.

We maybe the Worst Nation no doubt but atleast there r some who defeat us in that regard too


----------



## kaykay

Umair Nawaz said:


> Dude if its a race or a world cup of how being one uncivilized then i think i think u will always win the final of it!!!
> 
> and after watching this n the videos of yr channels in last yearss WC semi finals!! well everyone will agree with me.
> 
> We maybe the Worst Nation no doubt but atleast there r some who defeat us in that regard too



lolz go ask anyone in India or other Indian members here that who watch India TV??? The answer will be 'uncivilized people' or Idiot people...so if you are taking that as example then one will doubt you!!
P.S don't take it as personal though! Didn't mean that but....again those hindi news channels will be idiots forever so don't take them serously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

C this one........

Its funny how harbhajan is making fun of Ajmal as he happens to have the most funniest action himself.We in Pak call him as Charsi Jahaz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=b5C-5of7_qQ&NR=1


----------



## Cherokee

Team batting second will win !!


----------



## EagleEyes

@Abhishek_ sexy pic wale, fix kero yaar. 

http://66.215.173.34:11341

Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://66.215.173.34:11341'. Check the log for details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

abhe b barish horahe hey yaan ruk gaye hey ?


----------



## Safriz

HDCRIC - Live Cricket Streaming HD, Australia vs Sri Lanka Live Streaming

another good site for Live match stream...

Please post more links of whatever site you know of for viewing thge match.. @abhishek...fix your link, if possible...


----------



## darkinsky

WebMaster said:


> @Abhishek_ sexy pic wale, fix kero yaar.
> 
> http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://66.215.173.34:11341'. Check the log for details.



+1, lets just wait for him to come home


----------



## Markus

Is Zardari Uncle also coming today see his team loose ?


----------



## darkinsky

Safriz said:


> HDCRIC - Live Cricket Streaming HD, Australia vs Sri Lanka Live Streaming
> 
> another good site for Live match stream...
> 
> Please post more links of whatever site you know of for viewing thge match.. @abhishek...fix your link, if possible...



mughe HD wale stream chahye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Ground has been inspected and Match will start on time as per Star sports..


----------



## darkinsky

yaar itne log @Abhishek_ ka stream dekhen ge to stream ka to beda ghark nahi ho jae ga??


----------



## EagleEyes

Markus said:


> Is Zardari Uncle also coming today see his team loose ?



He is not coming, see the thread in cricket section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

WebMaster said:


> He is not coming, see the thread in cricket section.



That's sad....


----------



## Safriz

sky 1 HD is showing the match...you can google the link..but not as good as Abhishek's straming


----------



## arp2041

Markus said:


> That's sad....



Ok, so Ms. Khar will do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

arp2041 said:


> Ok, so Ms. Khar will do



 I wonder what was the reaction of all the dhotis while she was there.


----------



## Safriz

Oops ..
india wins the toss and chooses to Ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

arp2041 said:


> Ok, so Ms. Khar will do



As a last resort, Kashmala Tariq will also do


----------



## Safriz

Markus said:


> As a last resort, Kashmala Tariq will also do



He may not come but his "Nahoosat" has arrived..

Pakistan lost the toss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

India win the toss .....so wait what happen in next hour............


----------



## ashok321

Indians are stupid here to not bat first and bowl first. What kind of bowling battery do they possese? Pakistan has better bowling squad. They should have batted agressively to a higher score and demoralized pakistan in the process as sehwag is playing this time.


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Indians are stupid here to not bat first and bowl first. What kind of bowling battery do they possese? Pakistan has better bowling squad. They should have batted agressively to a higher score and demoralized pakistan in the process as sehwag is playing this time.



India has so pathetic bowling that Pakistan will overcome any Indian target.

Its better to bat second since you know the target.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Streming link ?


----------



## jbond197

@Abhishek_ what happened to the streaming buddy?


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> India has so pathetic bowling that Pakistan will overcome any Indian target.
> 
> Its better to bat second since you know the target.



Knowing the target means overcoming the target?
You have to have prowess first in both the segments of this game.
By playing ishant, who has done a dismal job in prior matches, you are saying to a pakistani team - aa bail mujhe mar.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Markus said:


> India has so pathetic bowling that Pakistan will overcome any Indian target.
> 
> Its better to bat second since you know the target.



But it wont be easy, if they [Pakistan] bowl at their best in 2nd innings.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MZUBAIR said:


> Streming link ?



Crictime.com

this link.is still.best on pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

Dhoni made the right decision by choosing to bowl first


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> @Abhishek_ sexy pic wale, fix kero yaar.
> 
> http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://66.215.173.34:11341'. Check the log for details.



Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream 
try this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Knowing the target means overcoming the target?
> You have to have prowess first in both the segments of this game.
> By playing ishant, who has done a dismal job in prior matches, you are saying to a pakistani team - aa bail mujhe mar.



No, but it certainly makes a diff. if you know how much you have to get.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

imran_ind said:


> Dhoni made the right decision by choosing to bowl first



Abb pakistan ko indian bowlers ki dulahey karni chaya warna match jeetna asaan nhi ho ga..indian has advantage of toss..they will see how pitch behave and will bat according to it


----------



## Markus

MZUBAIR said:


> But it wont be easy, if they [Pakistan] bowl at their best in 2nd innings.



I never said its going to be easy but may help if you know the target.


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream
> try this



your stream was better, cant you get it back?

the above stream is not streaming smoothly


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> No, but it certainly makes a diff. if you know how much you have to get.



Its no magic formula either to bank upon. Particularly by a team, which lacks bowling strength.


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> your stream was better, cant you get it back?
> 
> the above stream is not streaming smoothly


fixing VLC streaming. also the wife is skyping with parents in Taiwan, she is hogging the bandwidth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Abb pakistan ko indian bowlers ki dulahey karni chaya warna match jeetna asaan nhi ho ga..indian has advantage of toss..they will see how pitch behave and will bat according to it




Humare bowlers ki to dhulai hoogi ismai koi shaq nahi .. but i wish our batters deliver today


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Its no magic formula either to bank upon. Particularly by a team, which lacks bowling strength.



ho said its a magic formula. The commentators in the series are also saying that its better if India bowl first.

It was unfortunate that India has lost all tosses in the series except for today.


----------



## llvllrPaki

Better then everything else !

Sky Sports 1 Live Stream


----------



## HappinessMark!

Safriz said:


> shaitaan-e-azam Lord sauron zardari will be there


Inshallah, in presence of ZORDARI pakistan wins. he is not too bad man like others (I guess so!).
SAW SAW SAW
Inshallah, Pakistan wins this match (AMeen!!)
sooma Ameen!
SAW SAW SAW


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> fixing VLC streaming. also the wife is skyping with parents in Taiwan, she is hogging the bandwidth



ohh no, in the middle of the game!!, please make her realize the gravity of the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> ohh no, in the middle of the game!!, please make her realize the gravity of the situation


women, i tell ya


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> ho said its a magic formula. The commentators in the series are also saying that its better if India bat first.
> 
> It was unfortunate that India has lost all tosses in the series except for today.



Err, if only the toss can make the team win.
Winning the toss does not mean a win.
And you know it. India lacks bowling attack big time baba.
Not a balanced team I would say to have started bowl first - WITHOUT GOOD BOWLERS.


----------



## HappinessMark!

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Abb pakistan ko indian bowlers ki dulahey karni chaya warna match jeetna asaan nhi ho ga..indian has advantage of toss..they will see how pitch behave and will bat according to it



shob shob kahen...i witnessed pakistan ko target mar mar kay achieve karta hi! since now batsman will play without pressure, and ALHAMDOLLILLAH we have good bowling squad and then this advantage would make them fall (INSHALLAH!) ameen!!!
Phir hum targeet 300 na den! as this pitch is ba-barkat for Pakistan throughout the history like we alway loose to India in world cup...history has to be conserved at this time point (AMEEN!!!) SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW


----------



## ashok321

HappinessMark! said:


> Inshallah, in presence of ZORDARI pakistan wins. he is not too bad man like others (I guess so!).
> SAW SAW SAW
> Inshallah, Pakistan wins this match (AMeen!!)
> sooma Ameen!
> SAW SAW SAW



If that is the case, then pakistan would win only 10% of the game Lol zardari baba....


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Err, if only the toss can make the team win.
> Winning the toss does not mean a win.
> And you know it. India lacks bowling attack big time baba.
> Not a balanced team I would say to have started bowl first - WITHOUT GOOD BOWLERS.



After the opposition hammers your bowling, atleast your batsmen will know on how much you have hammer the other team.

Even in T20, India scored 192 batting first and almost lost the game due to pathetic bowling.


----------



## ashok321

> Even in T20, India scored 192 batting first and almost lost the game due to pathetic bowling
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...13-12-00-local-06-30-gmt-7.html#ixzz2GtLpwAQ5



Same thing i am saying - pathetic bowling squad.
Thats my concern.


----------



## imran_ind

Inshallah India jeetega


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> ohh no, in the middle of the game!!, please make her realize the gravity of the situation


skyping done. will restart the stream with a higher quality setting when the next break comes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

imran_ind said:


> Inshallah India jeetega



Arey ye kiya bola, teri islamiyat kidher hai?


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Same thing i am saying - pathetic bowling squad.
> Thats my concern.



Thats what I am saying.

After Pakistan makes 350, India knows how much to get to win.

If we bat first and make 350, due to our pathetic bowling, there is higher chance of Pakistan getting there and winning.


----------



## Crypto

Safriz said:


> HDCRIC - Live Cricket Streaming HD, Australia vs Sri Lanka Live Streaming
> 
> another good site for Live match stream...
> 
> Please post more links of whatever site you know of for viewing thge match.. @abhishek...fix your link, if possible...



webcric.com
cricket-365.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

First over two wides by indian bowler tinda....lol


----------



## jbond197

ashok321 said:


> Arey ye kiya bola, teri islamiyat kidher hai?



aray pandit ji, match mein thodi shanti rakhein..


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Thats what I am saying.
> 
> After Pakistan makes 350, India knows how much to get to win.
> 
> If we bat first and make 350, due to our pathetic bowling, there is higher chance of Pakistan getting there and winning.



Knowing the target does not mean a gauranteed win. You have to have aptitude. Its a perceptive advantage and not a mathematical one.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ashok321 said:


> If that is the case, then pakistan would win only 10% of the game Lol zardari baba....


he was earlier 10%, but now he is called cent percent, so Inshallah Pakistan win cent percent (AMEEEN!!)
17/0 2.4 overs


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Knowing the target does not mean a gauranteed win. You have to have aptitude. Its a perceptive advantage and not a mathematical one.



Nothing is guaranteed on this planet.

Since India has a stronger batting, we must put all our bets on the batting and not on our pathetic bowling.


----------



## Mani2020

oye match shuro hogaya and i didnt know
@KRAIT baby just for you i missed my imp schedule and m here but where the f are you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

ashok321 said:


> First over two wides by indian bowler tinda....lol


keep it up indian bros, please!
some four or six please ALLAH mian g saw saw saw ameen saw saw saw!!1


----------



## ashok321

HappinessMark! said:


> he was earlier 10%, but now he is called cent percent, so Inshallah Pakistan win cent percent (AMEEEN!!)
> 17/0 2.4 overs



Pakistan wins the MATCH cent per cent, but looses the NATION Cent per cent lol


----------



## Markus

HappinessMark! said:


> keep it up indian bros, please!
> some four or six please ALLAH mian g saw saw saw ameen saw saw saw!!1



Shhhhh!

Yuvraj ne yeh padh liya na toh phir khair nahi !


----------



## Mani2020

24 after 4.2


----------



## HappinessMark!

mashallah 24/0 4.0 overs

saw saw saw May ALLAH give pakistna more powers to deliver a strong target which is never chaseable saw saw saw AMEEN!!


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Nothing is guaranteed on this planet.
> 
> Since India has a stronger batting, we must put all our bets on the batting and not on our pathetic bowling.



Without taking into account the skill n potency of the adversary, which is better in both fields of the game.
Baap ka maal thori hai baba....lol


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Without taking into account the skill n potency of the *adversary, which is better in both fields of the game.*
> Baap ka maal thori hai baba....lol



So you mean pakistan has a better batting lineup than India ?


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Shhhhh!
> 
> Yuvraj ne yeh padh liya na toh phir khair nahi !



Jane de, part time bowler hai. Abhi chemo ka asar baki hai. Lol


----------



## Markus

HappinessMark! said:


> mashallah 24/0 4.0 overs
> 
> saw saw saw May ALLAH give pakistna more powers to deliver a strong target which is never chaseable saw saw saw AMEEN!!



Only 6 per over....thats not good.


----------



## HappinessMark!

Markus said:


> Shhhhh!
> 
> Yuvraj ne yeh padh liya na toh phir khair nahi !


saw saw saw AMEEN saw saw saw


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> So you mean pakistan has a better batting lineup than India ?



Yes they are in-form team who have won the first ODI this time. Their morale is high.


----------



## Stealth

oo yaar koi streaming link he pakra doo begerat doostoon lolz


----------



## HappinessMark!

Markus said:


> Only 6 per over....thats not good.


Alhamdolillah we say!


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Yes they are in-form team who have won the first ODI this time. There morale is high.



Each game is a new game ........all cricket legends say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

A good decent start. Need to build up now and not be careless.


----------



## selvan33

my best wishes to pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Stealth said:


> oo yaar koi streaming link he pakra doo begerat doostoon lolz



Sky Sports 1 Live Stream


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> Each game is a new game ........all cricket legends say that.



New yes, but better team always wins.
And this time its pakistan.
India lacks bowling big time.
Pakistans moral is high.


----------



## Mani2020

41 aftr 7 overs


----------



## HappinessMark!

Alhamodolilah 41/0 7.0 overs
MAY ALLAH gives pakistan more powers to deliver a very strong target which is never chaseable
saw saw saw ameen saw saw saw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Abi gir jae gy wicket..........

Aj India waly jeety gay

Many Hinduon py paisy lagaye hue hain


----------



## Mani2020

50 up for PAK ...52 after 8.1


----------



## HappinessMark!

Alhamdolillah boundary!
May ALLAH gee please more boundaries saw saw saw AMEEN saw saw saw



Umair Nawaz said:


> Abi gir jae gy wicket..........
> 
> Aj India waly jeety gay
> 
> Many Hinduon py paisy lagaye hue hain



May Allah not! YA ALLAH make thme strong to stay and deliver quick runs and boundries and pakistan wins 
saw saw saw AMEEN! saw saw saw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

HappinessMark! said:


> Alhamdolillah boundary!
> May ALLAH gee please more boundaries saw saw saw AMEEN saw saw saw



what does "saw" mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

Alhamdolilah Alhamdolillah for boundary! may we get more boundaries ALLAH pak 
saw saw saw AMEEN! saw saw saw


----------



## laiqs@mi

oye to phir ........ please cricket aur religion ko alehda rakho.

yar that is for sallalaho aleh wasalam. 
comon yar dont be fool cricket is just a sport.


----------



## HappinessMark!

Mani2020 said:


> what does "saw" mean?



bro its drood sharif: salullah o alahy wa aalay hee wslam
as with drood sharif a dua is accepted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

_*aur nazareen baaaaaaaaal balay ko chutay howay boundry ke janib chaaaaaaaaaar run kiliyee *_ 

*UNISSOOO DOOOD COMMUNTRY *


----------



## HappinessMark!

laiqs@mi said:


> oye to phir ........ please cricket aur religion ko alehda rakho.
> 
> yar that is for sallalaho aleh wasalam.
> comon yar dont be fool cricket is just a sport.



ap cricket ko mind men ruk kar na prhen...jab ap deken yeh alphabet tuo parh lay...akhir hm trolling ko bhi tuo shoq say parhtyay hen...so get thwab with cricket as well by reciting drood sharif otherwise if you don't like bro, simply ignor my post...


----------



## Mani2020

59 after 10...gud over by ishant


----------



## Abhishek_

Abhishek_ said:


> fixing VLC streaming.


VLC streaming seems to work. can someone check? darkinsky


----------



## HappinessMark!

59/0 9.6 over ALHAMDOLILLAH
saw saw saw may pakistan get more boundaries Ameen saw saw saw sooma Ameen saw saw saw


----------



## ashok321

(SAW), is an acronym used after the name of Prophet Muhammed (SAW) specifically, and it is a form of showing respect. (SAW) - Sallalahu Alaihi Wa-salam - Allah's praise and peace be upon him.


----------



## llvllrPaki

Abhishek_ said:


> VLC streaming seems to work. can someone check? darkinsky



Not working for me , Any Idea ?


----------



## Hasnain2009

Abhishek_ said:


> VLC streaming seems to work. can someone check? darkinsky



yes its working 
I could see your firefox window

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Hasnain2009 said:


> yes its working
> I could see your firefox window


cool, how is the quality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Abhishek_ said:


> cool, how is the quality?



Full HD quality....Great work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> (SAW), is an acronym used after the name of Prophet Muhammed (SAW) specifically, and it is a form of showing respect. (SAW) - Sallalahu Alaihi Wa-salam - Allah's praise and peace be upon him.



if this is for me mate i know ...i am a muslim Alhamdolilah ...and i know what SAW means but as he was writing it in small letters so i wanted to confirm


----------



## HappinessMark!

may Allah pakistan get a boundary ! saw saw saw ameen saw saw saw



Mani2020 said:


> if this is for me mate i know ...i am a muslim Alhamdolilah ...and i know what SAW means but as he was writing it in small letters so i wanted to confirm


jzkallah bro for pointing me out...i would do it in capitalize Inshallah


----------



## Crypto

Abhishek_ said:


> VLC streaming seems to work. can someone check? darkinsky



Working on my phone as well.
Great work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Echelon said:


> Working on my phone as well.
> Great work.


glad to hear that


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH WE GET 70/0
we get more boundaries INSHALLAH 
SAW SAW SAW Ameen! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Mani2020

HappinessMark! said:


> may Allah pakistan get a boundary ! saw saw saw ameen saw saw saw
> 
> 
> jzkallah bro for pointing me out...i would do it in capitalize Inshallah



bro also write ALLAH in bold letters

70 after 12

gud fielding by kohli stopped a boundary saved 2 runs


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> VLC streaming seems to work. can someone check? darkinsky



yaar BBC one was much better, this stream is not performing smoothly, also its not wide screen


----------



## Mani2020

darkinsky said:


> yaar BBC one was much better, this stream is not performing smoothly, also its not wide screen



try ptv sports website


----------



## Stealth

darkinsky said:


> yaar BBC one was much better, this stream is not performing smoothly, also its not wide screen



BBC wala link dayday bhai may maray ja raha hoo tujhe shugal ke par ihey lolzz


----------



## laiqs@mi

Webcric.Com - Live Cricket - India, Pakistan

try this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Stealth said:


> BBC wala link dayday bhai may maray ja raha hoo tujhe shugal ke par ihey lolzz



bhai merey paas hota to me likhta kia 

common sense


----------



## HappinessMark!

may ALLAH we get a big boundary !! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
soma AMEEN!


----------



## Mani2020

87 after 14


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLLILAH we get 87/0 FOR 14 MASHALLAH!!

may ALLAH pakistan win SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW SOOMA AMEEN!


----------



## llvllrPaki

Abhishek_ said:


> glad to hear that




Try this man Sky Sports 1 Live Stream | Live Sky Sports 1 Streaming


----------



## Mani2020

difficult chance missed by kohli


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.


----------



## Mani2020

just 1 run off the over...gud over by ashwin


----------



## HappinessMark!

HappinessMark! said:


> ALHAMDOLLILAH we get 87/0 FOR 14 MASHALLAH!!
> 
> may ALLAH pakistan win SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW SOOMA AMEEN!


MAY ALLAH WE GET BOUNDRIES!!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN1 SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> yaar BBC one was much better, this stream is not performing smoothly, also its not wide screen


ok will continue to work on it. thanks for the feedback


----------



## ashok321

The target seems to be 300 plus....


----------



## Mani2020

50 for Muhammad hafeez

98 after 16


----------



## Devil Soul

well played VC.. Hafeez


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

DAFUQ??
I can bowl better than these idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

98/0 16 ovr
why did Dhoni won the toss & elected to field.. the track looks perfect for batting, plus he drop'd a regular batsman & got a bowler.. so india will be 1 batsman short when chasing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

ashok321 said:


> The target seems to be 300 plus....



even 320 looks chasable on this cement type of a wicket. Indians made this full flat. plus a very good bating side of india.



Punjabbi Munda said:


> DAFUQ??
> I can bowl better than these idiots.



na friend this is totaly a batting wicket. and you cant bowl on a flat track. a question rises why dhoni has given raina the ball?? they are playing with 5 bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

laiqs@mi said:


> even 320 looks chasable on this cement type of a wicket. Indians made this full flat. plus a very good bating side of india.



Abey baap ka maal thore hai....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Devil Soul said:


> 98/0 16 ovr
> why did Dhoni won the toss & elected to field.. the track looks perfect for batting, plus he drop'd a regular batsman & got a bowler.. so india will be 1 batsman short when chasing...


Dhoni's captaincy has gone wrong so badly in recent times.


----------



## Mani2020

laiqs@mi said:


> even 320 looks chasable on this cement type of a wicket. Indians made this full flat. plus a very good bating side of india.
> 
> 
> 
> na friend this is totaly a batting wicket. and you cant bowl on a flat track. a question rises why dhoni has given raina the ball?? they are playing with 5 bowlers.



the wicket has bounce mate ...dont take it as light as it may seem ....has something for pace bowlers


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

WHAO! Pakistan's ruthless down there at the Eden Gardens.


----------



## Mani2020

100 up for Pakistan after 16.4


----------



## darkinsky

yeah even 300 looks chasable unless pakistani bowlers are very extra ordinary


----------



## Devil Soul

100 up for PAK


----------



## Mani2020

in last 4 matches against india three 50s by Muhammad hafeez


----------



## ashok321

ajtr said:


>



Since five years, he is doom doom afridi.


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> Since five years, he is doom doom afridi.



yup its been too long for him ...he lost his batting completely ... has been on 299 sixes for sometime ....1 six needed to have 300 sixes and become the first man to do so

50 up for nasir


----------



## Husnainshah

50 UP FOR JAMSHED TOO.


----------



## Mani2020

*4 matches against india 2 fifities and 2 hundreds *

*batting avg of aorund 300 against india *


----------



## Devil Soul

well played Nasir.... 50


----------



## laiqs@mi

that thing is also helping batsman. the ball is comming nice on the batt. irfan surely will be the big problem with his height. like ishant is creating bit of problem. but that too can be handled.


----------



## trident2010

Batting looks easy on this wicket. If Pakistan accelerate on time 350 is on the cards.


----------



## Mani2020

trident2010 said:


> Batting looks easy on this wicket. If Pakistan accelerate on time 350 is on the cards.



dont forget we have two tuk tuks

117 after 20 overs


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW May ALLAH pakistan get more and more and big and big boundaries SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
sooma AMEEN!!
MASHALLAH 117/0 in 20.00


----------



## Abhishek_

Abhishek_ said:


> ok will continue to work on it. thanks for the feedback


tweaked some settings. see if it made any improvements on your end.


----------



## HappinessMark!

may ALLAH Pakistan get more boundaries now SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Devil Soul

119/0 21 ovr


----------



## Mani2020

gud over by ashwin just two runs off it ...run rate slowed down a bit in last 2 overs 

119 after 21


----------



## HappinessMark!

good over for india just two runs 
May Pakistan regain powers to deliver more boundaris quickly SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW

ALHAMDOLILLAH for boundary!!!!
MAy we get more boundary in this over to compensate previous SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW!!!
SOOMA AMEEN!!!


----------



## Mani2020

Hafeez living dangerously in last 2 balls

128 after 22


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH!!! MASHALLAH!!
SAW SAW SAW MAY we get mroe boundaries and big one SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> tweaked some settings. see if it made any improvements on your end.



it stopped working


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLLILAH!!! MASHALLAH!!!
MAY ALLAH we get mroe boundaries and these stay for long to deliver a never chaseable target SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
SOMA AMEEN!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

140 after 23 ....12 off the over


----------



## Husnainshah

HappinessMark! said:


> SAW SAW SAW May ALLAH pakistan get more and more and big and big boundaries SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
> sooma AMEEN!!
> MASHALLAH 117/0 in 20.00



Where were ya, my man?
Missed your posts.


----------



## HappinessMark!

MAY ALLAH We get more boundaries !!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW!!!
YA RUB UL ALAMEEN!!PLEASE TAKETHE TROUBLE FROM THE WORLD AND PAKISTN OFF (AMEEN!!!)


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> it stopped working


how about now?


----------



## Mani2020

*Hafeez bowled by jadeja *

poor shot by hafeez


----------



## Devil Soul

Well played Hafeez... u did ur job


----------



## Tehmasib

pak 141/1 in 22nd over now


----------



## HappinessMark!

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALHAMDOLILAH!!
SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH gives much more powers to next man as well in terms of boundaries and a very strong target SAW SAW SAW

I was busy husain bro with my committments, I just post only conveniently in this forum...PRAYERS ARE requested!


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> how about now?



working but same output


----------



## Mani2020

just 1 run off the over and a wicket 141-1 after 23 

and tuk tuk azhar is on the crease


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> working but same output


hmmm, looks like that's the best vlc wants to do. it seems the resolution is fine, but the video capturing introduces some inherent lag in playback. 
i can increase the fps from 25 to 30, may be that improves the streaming.


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW MAY we get more Boudaries and without deadlock and tuk tuk SAW SAW SAW
MAY ALLAH GIVe our bros much more powers to put down sixes (AMEEN!!! ) SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Mani2020

*what the hell azhar is doing *


----------



## ganesh177

HappinessMark! said:


> SAW SAW SAW MAY we get more Boudaries and without deadlock and tuk tuk SAW SAW SAW
> MAY ALLAH GIVe our bros much more powers to put down sixes (AMEEN!!! ) SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



I wonder what will you say when india starts batting ?


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> hmmm, looks like that's the best vlc wants to do. it seems the resolution is fine, but the video capturing introduces some inherent lag in playback.
> i can increase the fps from 25 to 30, may be that improves the streaming.



yeah it may solve it

btw is win 8 better or win 7


----------



## HappinessMark!

Mani2020 said:


> just 1 run off the over and a wicket 141-1 after 23
> 
> and tuk tuk azhar is on the crease



SAW SAW SAW MAYALLAH give tuk tuk such powers to turn into THA THA (boundaries ameen!). ALL powers with THE ALMIGHTY YA-ZULJLAL_E_ WAL IKRAM SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW

SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW

tuk tuk is out!! ALHAMDOLILAH

MAY ALLAH MERCY ON US and give us a target which is never chaseable SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW!!!


----------



## imran_ind

A Gud knock by hafiz he is one of the best batsman in the side


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> yeah it may solve it
> 
> btw is win 8 better or win 7


no particular difference. i get free microsoft software, so upgraded anyway.


----------



## imran_ind

YEEYYY AZHAR ALI OUT


----------



## HappinessMark!

ganesh177 said:


> I wonder what will you say when india starts batting ?



let the time to come bro...I will consistantly praying for my country and bounded so!! MAY we win without explicity saying INDIA TO loose!!!


----------



## Amaa'n

I think azhar was asked to leave the game early because he would have wasted the balls anyway


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH give pakistan powers to hit vigrously plenty much boundaries SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Jango

I don't know much about cricket but I gather that this is a batting friendly pitch that Pakistan are in this kind of position. 

And will it get better for batting in the second innings?

India now putting on some pressure.


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> yeah it may solve it
> 
> btw is win 8 better or win 7


see if it comes up widescreen now
http://66.215.173.34:11341

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Match Preview : India v Pakistan, 2nd ODI, Kolkata | India face pressure of a must-win | Cricket videos, MP3, podcasts, cricket audio | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## HappinessMark!

YA ALLAH Pak madad...BOUNDARIES UP!!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## ashok321

nuclearpak said:


> I don't know much about cricket but I gather that this is a batting friendly pitch that Pakistan are in this kind of position.
> 
> And will it get better for batting in the second innings?
> 
> India now putting on some pressure.



Pakistan has plenty in hand to go for.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALLAH Pak madad please!!!!! boundaries up !! give them the most powers to put up a not chaseable target !! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
more power to YOUNIS as WELL ALLAH PAK!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> see if it comes up widescreen now
> http://66.215.173.34:11341



yeah wide now but lag is still there


----------



## Grindel

it will be an interesting match, hope for the good batting from India


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> @Abhishek_ sexy pic wale, fix kero yaar.
> 
> http://66.215.173.34:11341
> 
> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://66.215.173.34:11341'. Check the log for details.


webby fixed, hunn try kero.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH !! MASHALLAH!!
MAY ALLAH GIVE Pakistan more boundaries and give these much more powers to put up a not chaseable target
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## zip

Ye pakistan team ko kya hogaya hey ?


----------



## GoodBoy

*Pakistan 361/5 (50 overs)*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

God Thank you , Bachat ho gai , I retired early otherwise , insult ho jati ... 

50% game done looks like a 360 score


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> yeah wide now but lag is still there


that looks like it is inherent. i'll continue to research on possible fixes. i've increase the bitrate to 1000kbps and fps to 30. resolution is now 1280x720


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALLAH pak madad pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee!! more boundaries please!!! please mercy on us and give us a target never chaseable SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW SAW
SOMA AMEEN!!!


----------



## GoodBoy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> God Thank you , Bachat ho gai , I retired early otherwise , insult ho jati ...
> 
> 50% game done looks like a 360 score



Dont worry I have fixed the match... *Pakistan 361/5(50 overs)* 

I would be billionaire tonight.


----------



## nair

Pakistan is playing well... Pitch seems to be a good one for batting..... If india plays to their potential I am sure we have a great match in our hand.... 

Btw This thread seems to be a pryaing thread


----------



## ashok321

30 overs and indian bowlers just got one wicket.


----------



## HappinessMark!

GoodBoy said:


> *Pakistan 361/5 (50 overs)*



SAW SAW SAW ameen!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## ashok321

nair said:


> Pakistan is playing well... Pitch seems to be a good one for batting..... If india plays to their potential I am sure we have a great match in our hand....
> 
> Btw This thread seems to be a pryaing thread



Yes, a qazi, namazi thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HappinessMark!

RUn rate now 5.26  ALHAMDOLILLAH
YA ALLAH PAK Madad please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
YA ALLAH please more quick boundaries...give the pair powers AMEEN!!!


----------



## GoodBoy

HappinessMark! said:


> RUn rate now 5.26  ALHAMDOLILLAH
> YA ALLAH PAK Madad please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> YA ALLAH please more quick boundaries...give the pair powers AMEEN!!!




Abe chup... dont disturb Allah for simple matches which can be easily fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sputnik

OMG.. PAK 168/2..this Pak team seems to be doing bizarre things... like trying to win matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Since @HappinessMark! is here with all his prayers-
We cant loose- Insha Allah-


----------



## HappinessMark!

ashok321 said:


> Yes, a qazi, namazi thread....



one wide... may ALLAH more powers to Indian bro to put up wides SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## JonAsad

sputnik said:


> OMG.. PAK 168/2..this Pak team seems to be doing bizarre things... like trying to win matches.



still not better than watching indians trying to bowl- -


----------



## zip

Ungli pakad k chalne bol diya tho hath pakad k hame hi gira rahe hey ..thodi tho sharam ..sorry rahem karo ..barso baad bulaaya tho mehemaan khaake bi ja rahe aur leke bi..


----------



## HappinessMark!

JonAsad said:


> Since HappinessMark is here with all his prayers-
> We cant loose- Insha Allah-



INSHALLAH since every one (even Indian bro) are ssaying AMEEN SO inshallah we win....WE PRAY (may ALLAH Forgive our sins)!! ALLAH Accepts.


----------



## JonAsad

flat pitch pakistanion ko b bari maar prhay g- 
ya Allah sehwag ko diarrhea ho jaye- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sputnik

1 wicket by Ravindra Jadeja & 1 run-out. this means --> Indian Fielding = Indian Bowling = Ravindra Jadeja. *OFF to commit suicide*


----------



## Spring Onion

JonAsad said:


> Since @HappinessMark! is here with all his prayers-
> We cant loose- Insha Allah-



prayers cant win you matches. performance does.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GoodBoy

Andromache said:


> prayers cant win you matches. performance does.



Yeah right or else 1.2 billion prayers would win every match against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> flat pitch pakistanion ko b bari maar prhay g-
> ya Allah sehwag ko diarrhea ho jaye- -



terey muh me phenyl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HappinessMark!

ya ALLAH mian please iss tuk tuk karnay walon ko himat day kay boundary chlaeen!!
lgta hi ajtr muntar parh rahi hi and her symphaties for pakistan this time 
ALLAH please khair kar aur PAkistan ko jitaaa!!

ALLAH Pak give these people much more powers to hit much more and more boundaries...please ALLAH hum gonahgaron ki toba manzoor kar!! aur hmaray duaen kabool frma aur bayshak sirf tuo hee duaen qbool karnay wala hi...aur ALLAH pak jo hzaroon duen teray paas na-maqbool hen hmari ALHAMDOLILLAH, onhen bhi qbool frama..
SAW SAW SAW May Pakistan win Ameen!!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## ashok321

HappinessMark! said:


> ALLAH Pak madad please!!!!! boundaries up !! give them the most powers to put up a not chaseable target !! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW
> more power to YOUNIS as WELL ALLAH PAK!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW



Abey kalma padna bhi chalu kar moulivi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

Andromache said:


> prayers cant win you matches. performance does.



bro, we all are just praying to spur the performance of Pakistanis . We only can pray and rest leaving to ALLAH (SWT)...


----------



## Devil Soul

wrong out given.. poor umpiring


----------



## Husnainshah

Oh boy! This is why I oppose a young and inexperienced umpire.


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

HappinessMark! said:


> ya ALLAH mian please iss tuk tuk karnay walon ko himat day kay boundary chlaeen!!
> lgta hi ajtr muntar parh rahi hi and her symphaties for pakistan this time
> ALLAH please khair kar aur PAkistan ko jitaaa!!
> 
> ALLAH Pak give these people much more powers to hit much more and more boundaries...please ALLAH hum gonahgaron ki toba manzoor kar!! aur hmaray duaen kabool frma aur bayshak sirf tuo hee duaen qbool karnay wala hi...aur ALLAH pak jo hzaroon duen teray paas na-maqbool hen hmari ALHAMDOLILLAH, onhen bhi qbool frama..
> SAW SAW SAW May Pakistan win Ameen!!! SAW SAW SAW



Sun li tumhari fariyad, mil gayi himmat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

HappinessMark! said:


> bro, we all are just praying to spur the performance of Pakistanis . We only can pray and rest leaving to ALLAH (SWT)...



Nothing wrong with prayers but correction may be made that "May Allah give brain to Pakistani team to play well" instead of May Allah gives us victory even if we fail to perform .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Pakistan has kind of lost it since the hafeez wicket. 22 runs in the last 11 overs and now younus khan goes, that is a horrible horrible decision by the umpire.

Need to come back now and get to around 300, some slogging needed to get the rate up.

Things looking tough


----------



## Rafael

Even a blind person could have seen that inside edge. Poor decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Andromache said:


> prayers cant win you matches. performance does.



You are right.... If prayers help in winning matches... God will be pretty confused.... as Both the team support staff and supporters do the prayers..... What would he do???


----------



## Rafael

Raina to Younis Khan, OUT, loud appeal and given, Younis trapped lbw on the sweep, but there was a huge inside edge before the ball struck the pad in front of middle, what a shocker, what an absolute shocker, there has to be some way to weed these out of the game, DRS or no DRS..

From cricinfo.


----------



## darkinsky

ashok321 said:


> Abey kalma padna bhi chalu kar moulivi





GoodBoy said:


> Yeah right or else 1.2 billion prayers would win every match against Pakistan





Andromache said:


> prayers cant win you matches. performance does.





GoodBoy said:


> Abe chup... dont disturb Allah for simple matches which can be easily fixed.



his choice what ever he choses, what the hell are you guys to tell him what to do and interfere in his personal beliefs

keep your opinions to yourselves

this is pure trolling

posts reported


----------



## Spring Onion

GoodBoy said:


> Yeah right or else 1.2 billion prayers would win every match against Pakistan



yeh. some emotional kids try to put Rehman Vs Bhagwan and in the process lose trust in the faith not taking into account that its not Rehman or Bhagwan who failed them but poor performance


----------



## HappinessMark!

loag yahn bud-duaen kar rahen hen Pakistan kay agaist, i suspect 
aik aur tuk tuk OUT ALHAMDOLILLAH!! ina lilahay wa ina ilahay rajayoon!!
YA ALLAH MADAD!!
hmari duon ko nazar kha gai!! yaa ALLAH RAHIM PLease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SAW SAW SAW may Pakistan get a strong target which is never chaseable SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
la ilah illah o mohamdur rasoolullah
nara-e takbeer ALLAH O AKBAR
nara-e-risalat: ya raasool ullah


----------



## Safriz

why didnt he ask for third umpire?


----------



## Spring Onion

Rafael said:


> Even a blind person could have seen that inside edge. Poor decision.



Bharat ki izat ka sawal ha ab saray match har gaye to phir wahi putlay jalaye jain gay.

dhoni ki tooni main dard paray ga


----------



## arp2041

Safriz said:


> why didnt he ask for third umpire?



Third umpire is on HOLIDAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

ya ALLAH give this new tuk tuk powers please to hit boundaries and spur runs please!!!!!!!!!!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## arp2041

Andromache said:


> Bharat ki izat ka sawal ha ab saray match har gaye to phir wahi putlay jalaye jain gay.
> 
> dhoni ki tooni main dard paray ga



Don't worry - REVENGE WILL BE SERVED


----------



## Safriz

There was an "Mughl-e-Azam"...

and now we have "Tuk-Tuk-E-Azam"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

darkinsky said:


> his choice what ever he choses, what the FK are you guys to tell him what to do and interfere in his personal beliefs
> 
> keep your opinions to yourselves
> 
> this is pure trolling
> 
> posts reported



Abe tu dil pe kyun le raha hai???

Dil pe mat le... hath me lele 

Koi samjhao isko yaar.


----------



## arp2041

HappinessMark! said:


> ya ALLAH give this new tuk tuk powers please to hit boundaries and spur runs please!!!!!!!!!!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



bhai thodi India ki taraf sey bhi dua karlo


----------



## ashok321

Rafael said:


> Raina to Younis Khan, OUT, loud appeal and given, Younis trapped lbw on the sweep, but there was a huge inside edge before the ball struck the pad in front of middle, what a shocker, what an absolute shocker, there has to be some way to weed these out of the game, DRS or no DRS..
> 
> From cricinfo.



DRS time it is....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Azhar Ali's selection over Umar Akmal somewhat surprised me, to be honest.
OH! and here goes Mr. Tuk Tuk.


----------



## nair

Safriz said:


> There was an "Mughl-e-Azam"...
> 
> and now we have "Tuk-Tuk-E-Azam"



Sabhar Karo Bhai... agen bohuth hona hein... abhi six - six - E - Azam banega....


----------



## GoodBoy

HappinessMark! said:


> loag yahn bud-duaen kar rahen hen Pakistan kay agaist, i suspect
> aik aur tuk tuk OUT ALHAMDOLILLAH!! ina lilahay wa ina ilahay rajayoon!!
> YA ALLAH MADAD!!
> hmari duon ko nazar kha gai!! yaa ALLAH RAHIM PLease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SAW SAW SAW may Pakistan get a strong target which is never chaseable SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> la ilah illah o mohamdur rasoolullah
> nara-e takbeer ALLAH O AKBAR
> nara-e-risalat: ya raasool ullah



Are yaar koi chup karao isko...

Jitega bhai kitega Pakistan jitega ... bas thand pad gai?


----------



## arp2041

Safriz said:


> There was an "Mughl-e-Azam"...
> 
> and now we have "Tuk-Tuk-E-Azam"



& there is also a "Pagl-E-Azam"


----------



## Devil Soul

i'll be surprised if PAK makes it to 250 from here


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

ek aur gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HappinessMark!

another final tuk tuk out, ALHAMDOLLILAH!!!
SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH GIVe the next one powers to stay long and hit vigorously along NASIR JAMSHED SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW SOMA AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## nair

Aisa mat kar yaar... Ek aur wicket????


----------



## darkinsky

GoodBoy said:


> Abe tu dil pe kyun le raha hai???
> 
> Dil pe mat le... hath me lele
> 
> Koi samjhao isko yaar.



aap baat aise na karo jo pure trolling ke meaning me aye

here everybody for cricket not for your discussion


----------



## ashok321

GoodBoy said:


> Are yaar koi chup karao isko...
> 
> Jitega bhai kitega Pakistan jitega ... bas thand pad gai?



Why?
He is the show, he is the joker, let him go on...
N i will go on with my pop corn n pepsi...
Lol


----------



## GoodBoy

Devil Soul said:


> i'll be surprised if PAK makes it to 250 from here



Lagta hai nazar lag gayi hai 2.4 billion eyes ki


----------



## Spring Onion

arp2041 said:


> bhai thodi India ki taraf sey bhi dua karlo



ram bhali karay ram bhali karay ram bhali kara.

abye 2 wickets to day dee hain ab aur kitni dua karwao gay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HappinessMark!

arp2041 said:


> bhai thodi India ki taraf sey bhi dua karlo



agar ALLAH na kary INDIa jeet gia tuo then I will say my prayers went in the favor of INDIA actually 
MAY ALLAH PAKISTAN WIN and ALLAH mian plz give this pair a long and powerful parnship SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## nair

Ghar Jamaaai agayaaaaaa


----------



## JonAsad

any live streaming links?


----------



## GoodBoy

ashok321 said:


> Why?
> He is the show, he is the joker, let him go on...
> N i will go on with my pop corn n pepsi...
> Lol



Abe samjha kar... after my comments he is doing it more and thus more entertainment.


----------



## nair

Andromache said:


> ram bhali karay ram bhali karay ram bhali kara.
> 
> abye 2 wickets to day dee hain ab aur kitni dua karwao gay



Madam Yeh kafeee hein... Danyawaad  Lekin Khali 1 wicket ka credit doonga... Doosra hum umpire ko doonga


----------



## JonAsad

Andromache said:


> prayers cant win you matches. performance does.



prayers are the only thing me and millions of others can do- you have any better idea to influence the result?-

any live streaming links guyss??????????


----------



## EagleEyes

JonAsad said:


> prayers are the only thing me and millions of others can do- you have any better idea to influence the result?-
> 
> any live streaming links guyss??????????



Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

darkinsky said:


> aap baat aise na karo jo pure trolling ke meaning me aye
> 
> here everybody for cricket not for your discussion



Abe ladna band kar ... *Pakistan 185/4*


----------



## nair

aisa lagtha yeh abhi koyi aur pitch mein match horahee hein....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> prayers are the only thing me and millions of others can do- *you have any better idea to influence the result?-*
> 
> any live streaming links guyss??????????



YES, PHENYL, PHENYL, PHENYL......................till u succeed


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free



P.s let me know if we win,I cannot tolerate the pressure that if we win or loose


----------



## llvllrPaki

JonAsad said:


> any live streaming links?



Sky Sports 1 Live Stream | Live Sky Sports 1 Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

ajtr said:


> @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....
> 
> I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.



Now this is what you call a *TRUE TROLL.* 

How about you dedicate it to Malala or Mukhtar?


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> Madam Yeh kafeee hein... Danyawaad  Lekin Khali 1 wicket ka credit doonga... Doosra hum umpire ko doonga



chalo acha ha end main hum bolain gay bharti umpires nay jitwa diya India ko.





JonAsad said:


> prayers are the only thing me and millions of others can do- *you have any better idea to influence the result?-*



Yeh put off pressure and play well. thats the only idea no other better no worst


----------



## ajtr




----------



## monitor

Jamshed seem a nightmare for India 350+ run against India


----------



## Slav Defence

ajtr said:


> @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....
> 
> I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.



Hey there,they were right!you are really an advance version of RAZPAK


----------



## ashok321

*ram bhali karay ram bhali karay ram bhali kara

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...3-12-00-local-06-30-gmt-20.html#ixzz2GtybxVxI*

Kafer mat bano, haram mat karo, tumhe allah ki kasam


----------



## Spring Onion

GoodBoy said:


> Now this is what you call a *TRUE TROLL.*



Lal topi Hindustani Lal qilla Pakistani ???


----------



## ashok321

ajtr said:


>



King of fixers....doom doom afridi....lol


----------



## Evil Flare

100 by Nasir Jamshed


----------



## ajtr




----------



## darkinsky

ashok321 said:


> King of fixers....doom doom afridi....lol



the last game was also fixed by us


----------



## Husnainshah

BRILLIANT, JAMESHED, SIMPL BRILLIANT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Andromache said:


> chalo acha ha end main hum bolain gay bharti umpires nay jitwa diya India ko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh put off pressure and play well. thats the only idea no other better no worst



Jaise unhi log last time aapko jithayee the


----------



## Bang Galore

ajtr said:


>



The tiger may be ready to hunt but hasn't learnt to spell yet. _King of *Sixeer*?_

Btw, what is the fascination in Pakistan for the tiger, India's national animal. That goat doesn't cut it for you chaps, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> Jaise unhi log last time aapko jithayee the



dil ke behlanay ko yeh khayal acha ha.

last time Pakistan played well and won


----------



## JonAsad

indians thori tareef hi kerdo jamshed ki- show some sportman spirit-


----------



## Devil Soul

well player Nasir, the job is half done .....


----------



## ajtr

GoodBoy said:


> Now this is what you call a *TRUE TROLL.*
> 
> How about you dedicate it to Malala or Mukhtar?


----------



## JonAsad

Bang Galore said:


> The tiger may be ready to hunt but hasn't learnt to spell yet. _King of *Sixeer*?_
> 
> Btw, what is the fascination in Pakistan for the tiger, India's national animal. That goat doesn't cut it for you chaps, eh?



frustrated much? Mr English language teacher professor?-


----------



## GoodBoy

nair said:


> Jaise unhi log last time aapko jithayee the



*Jam-shed - 150* 
Jamai-Raja - 50

Pakistan 361/5*

India goes to batting and Sehwag is in bathroom with loose motions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Logged into cricket talks but turned out it has been politicized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Andromache said:


> dil ke behlanay ko yeh khayal acha ha.
> 
> last time Pakistan played well and won



Mere dilko india harnese kuch farak nahin padtha... because its a sports... JO acha khelega who jeethega.... the reply isiliye thaa.. thaki aap agar haar gaya tho umpiring ke karan na bolein...


----------



## ashok321

darkinsky said:


> the last game was also fixed by us



To collect some easy money for kashmiri cause lol bhai lol
Lo kar lo, ab cricket bhi kashmir ke sath...


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> YES, PHENYL, PHENYL, PHENYL......................till u succeed



i am immune to phenyl- gentics -


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Nasir Jamshed is a great find by Pakistan , reminds of Graham Smith. Pakistan looks set for a big total


----------



## ajtr

Bang Galore said:


> The tiger may be ready to hunt but hasn't learnt to spell yet. _King of *Sixeer*?_
> 
> Btw, what is the fascination in Pakistan for the tiger, India's national animal. That goat doesn't cut it for you chaps, eh?


----------



## nair

@ajtr Bohuth dinse dikhe nahin??


----------



## JonAsad

KRAIT said:


> Logged into cricket talks but turned out it has been politicized.
> 
> Mean while 9 Pakistani soldiers kidnapped. They won't be enjoying this cricket match.



KRAIT- nor the family of the rape victim- -
Drop it -


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> indians thori tareef hi kerdo jamshed ki- show some sportman spirit-


Sporting spirit ? Delhi rape in this cricket match is been discussed. Ask others for some human decency first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Well Played Jamshed . Kept his cool and scored 2nd consecutive hundred . That after making a comeback . Simply brilliant !!


----------



## hembo

JonAsad said:


> indians thori tareef hi kerdo jamshed ki- show some sportman spirit-



Uparwala karein Jamsed ko cramps aa jaaye aur is tour me batting na ker sake...


----------



## GoodBoy

KRAIT said:


> Logged into cricket talks but turned out it has been politicized.
> 
> Mean while 9 Pakistani soldiers kidnapped. They won't be enjoying this cricket match.



Abe tu *ajtr *kyun ban raha hai?


----------



## JonAsad

KRAIT said:


> Sporting spirit ? Delhi rape in this cricket match is been discussed. Ask others for some human decency first.


i was not bothered what else is happening- so should you-

why always so serious or sensitive?-

just enjoy the match-


----------



## Abhishek_

time to go to sleep, is anyone still watching the vlc stream? should I shut down the system or leave it on?


----------



## KRAIT

Jamshed just dedicated his fireworks to all the victims of fireworks in Pakistan. Blast the ball, not the bomb is the message. 

Bravo Jamshed.


----------



## ajtr

nair said:


> @ajtr Bohuth dinse dikhe nahin??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

KRAIT said:


> Sporting spirit ? Delhi rape in this cricket match is been discussed. Ask others for some human decency first.



Agreed 10001% on this one.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jamshd out


----------



## Devil Soul

Naser gone..... Runout


----------



## nair

KRAIT said:


> Sporting spirit ? Delhi rape in this cricket match is been discussed. Ask others for some human decency first.



Log out from there and come here.... Lets discuss cricket/...


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Logged into cricket talks but turned out it has been politicized.
> 
> Mean while 9 Pakistani soldiers kidnapped. They won't be enjoying this cricket match.



Who made you Jr TT.


----------



## darkinsky

this is selfish from nasir jamshed why didnt he tried to be quick to reach the crease, 100, but the job is still not done yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Khatmal out


----------



## JonAsad

Lakh lanat ho gai-


----------



## jbond197

ub to 250 bhi nahi bantay..


----------



## hembo

Daantwala Akmal bhi out!!!!


----------



## nair

Kya hora ha hein 2 wicket/.>


----------



## HappinessMark!

six out, ALHAMDOLILAAH. 
YA ALLAH madad please!!! SAW SAW SAW give us a target never chaseable SAW SAW SAW 
AMEEN!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Poor Captancy by Misbah


----------



## Stealth

The way 5 players are out... i think samaj tu gaye he hogay...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

hembo said:


> Daantwala Akmal bhi out!!!!



yeah dant wala akmal out- catch by ganja sehwag and bowler bozo look alike jadeja-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

use kya bakwas hai......k.akmal out....an koi umeed he nahin


----------



## Arav_Rana

Pakistan team please jadeja ko hero mat banao..


----------



## Devil Soul

O Bhaiooo... it b will 1:1 to make the last ODI more exciting or else the boards wont make money money money


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> this is selfish from nasir jamshed why didnt he tried to be quick to reach the crease, 100, but the job is still not done yet


darkin you still watching the stream? i'm about to pass out. should I leave the pc running?


----------



## KRAIT

Andromache said:


> Who made you Jr TT.


Same people who allow Delhi rape to be used to bash Hinduism, who allow Rape discussed in Cricket and same people who don't ban elite trollers. 

BTW I am Indian first, Jnr. TT second. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.


----------



## jbond197

how about bundling them out below 227 this time?


----------



## nair

@KRAIT Sabhi madam logon ko thumare oopar ithna khunnas kyoom????? May be they still thin you are a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

aunty aa gyi halla machane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JonAsad said:


> Lakh lanat ho gai-



Frustrated much??


----------



## Stealth

Look how

Misbah
Azhar Ali
Kamran

Out!


----------



## Husnainshah

Kamran continues to disappoint.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ajtr said:


> @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....
> 
> I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.



please ajtr sis take India side (jhooti mooti and see the turn please!!!)...
MaY Pakistan win!!! ab jmai raja kuch kary ga,Insahllah!!
SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH give Pakistanis powers to put up a strong target which is never chaseable by INDIA.MAY Pakistan win (Inshallah) SAW SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## KRAIT

nair said:


> @KRAIT Sabhi madam logon ko thumare oopar ithna khunnas kyoom????? May be they still thin you are a girl


See these women are using Delhi rape for point scoring against India. Ghazwa e Hind because of rape. Bashing of Hinduism because of Rape.

So, these people needs to be dealt with same replies.


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Same people who allow Delhi rape to be used to bash Hinduism, who allow Rape discussed in Cricket and same people who don't ban elite trollers.
> 
> BTW I am Indian first, Jnr. TT second. Deal with it.



Then should have declined to become Jr. TT because you dont have any trait . there are better candidates from India who should be put in place of you.

my honest opinion.


----------



## GoodBoy

GoodBoy said:


> *Jam-shed - 150*
> Jamai-Raja - 50
> 
> Pakistan 361/5*
> 
> India goes to batting and Sehwag is in bathroom with loose motions



Since I am reporting from the future beow is the final match score.

*India 362/7(49 overs)*

Zara ab koi "Like" do yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Three consecutive 100s - Finally, someone who knows how to deal with India. Nasir Jamshed for Chief of Army Staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

outtttttttttttttt..........

































j/king


----------



## nair

KRAIT said:


> See these women are using Delhi rape for point scoring against India. Ghazwa e Hind because of rape. Bashing of Hinduism because of Rape.
> 
> So, these people needs to be dealt with same replies.



Once you are aware of their intention the best thing is to avoid them..... Mate : Chill now we are in a better position to discuss cricket here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Bang Galore said:


> Frustrated much??



Nice- we are even now- go read dictionary or some thing- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> darkin you still watching the stream? i'm about to pass out. should I leave the pc running?



no im not watching but nice effort though

thanks


----------



## JonAsad

yh indians ka damad aj bhi nai choray ga susral ko-
i think he likes sleeping on the couch- or sania is in that time of the month-


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> See these women are using Delhi rape for point scoring against India. Ghazwa e Hind because of rape. Bashing of Hinduism because of Rape.
> 
> So, these people needs to be dealt with same replies.



when men like you dont have balls for accepting the truth then women have all rights to shame you in every possible way.

as far as same replies are concerned well lookout you may lose your temper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

KRAIT said:


> Same people who allow Delhi rape to be used to bash Hinduism, who allow Rape discussed in Cricket and same people who don't ban elite trollers.
> 
> BTW I am Indian first, Jnr. TT second. Deal with it.



Congrats sir g on making it to the Jr.tt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Pakistan lost its momentum with flurry of wickets. still if they can reach 275 then it will be a good score ..


----------



## imran_ind

PAK 220/6 in 43 overs


----------



## Devil Soul

Jeejaa jee spanking Yui.. or Yui entertaining jeejaa jee with hit-able balls


----------



## KRAIT

Andromache said:


> Then should have declined to become Jr. TT because you dont have any trait . there are better candidates from India who should be put in place of you.
> my honest opinion.


Just because I call spade a spade, does it make me bad ? At least I disagree Indians and Pakistanis for wrong things.

Tell them your opinion. I have already told them to take this Title if they are not going to get rid of bashing of India every day without repercussions to the posters who make such comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Pakistan only 216/6 ? I though they are going to make 300


----------



## ashok321

JonAsad said:


> yh indians ka damad aj bhi nai choray ga susral ko-
> i think he likes sleeping on the couch- or sania is in that time of the month-



Kyo bhai sasural se maal nahi mila kiya nikah me?


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH more boundaries please SAW SAW SAW
umar gul is good hiter, six please bro
SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SAW
Malik and gul go please!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Jadeja to Umar Gul, SIX


----------



## jbond197

Andromache said:


> when men like you dont have balls for accepting the truth then women have all rights to shame you in every possible way.
> 
> as far as same replies are concerned well lookout you may lose your temper



The only truth on this thread is. The ladies are trolling asking for attention!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH!! 
another sixes bro, please!!!
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## imran_ind

I Feel any thing below 300 is chasable on this wicket


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Kyo bhai sasural se maal nahi mila kiya nikah me?



defected maal mila shayad- -


----------



## darkinsky

Gul :six: shuts up annoying gavasker


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> no im not watching but nice effort though
> 
> thanks


it was a good technical exercise, thanks for the prompt feedback


----------



## nair

Havent seen the match live and for those who has seen the match in tv what would a good score here? -


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.


----------



## HappinessMark!

monitor said:


> Pakistan only 216/6 ? I though they are going to make 300



Let's pray to get close to 300 at lease, bro!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## JonAsad

imran_ind said:


> I Feel any thing below 300 is chasable on this wicket



the ball is spinning now- -
we have people who like to spin- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH boundary please!! SAW SAW SAW
SAWSAW SAW AMEEN!!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## ajtr




----------



## nair

Why @ajtr is posting one message over and over?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*when men like you dont have balls for accepting the truth then women have all rights to shame you in every possible way.

*

But there has to be a proper place/thread for that....
I m sure you eat your dinner on dinning table and not in the toilet.
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

its a shame after such a confident start Pakistani innings has come to this-
its a sham actually- the final ODI should be interesting-


----------



## Bang Galore

nair said:


> Why @ajtr is posting one message over and over?????



Obviously because some people can't handle being ignored.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HappinessMark!

koi tuo boundaries maro bhayoo!!
SAW SAW SAW more boundaries please ya ALLAH SAW SAW SAW

aj malik bik gia hi ya pit gia hi Sania kay haaton!!


----------



## ashok321

HappinessMark! said:


> Let's pray to get close to 300 at lease, bro!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



Yes my joker friend...without u this thread is zero


----------



## Bang Galore

ajtr said:


>



 Oh boy....! That was funny.


----------



## EagleEyes

HappinessMark! said:


> SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH boundary please!! SAW SAW SAW
> SAWSAW SAW AMEEN!!! SAW SAW SAW



What is SAW?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> Obviously because some people can't handle being ignored.......



So the best weapon is to ignore!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Yes my joker friend...without u this thread is zero



whats joker in it?-
the only joker i see is bozo look alike jadeja-


----------



## Jango

I thought this was a cricket thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abhishek_

Bang Galore said:


> Obviously because some people can't handle being ignored.......


perhaps this is why the dearly beloved still prefers to stay in pakistan?


----------



## ashok321

JonAsad said:


> defected maal mila shayad- -



Mini skirt kaise defective ho sakti hai baba...lol
Maal tau acha le gaya hindustan se...


----------



## ice_man

this pitch is such a dead track justwatch the indians chase this score in NO TIME! poor nasir jamshed plays solo against indian team!


----------



## GoodBoy

jbond197 said:


> The only truth on this thread is. The *ladies are trolling *asking for attention!!



There are so many *Aunti-Virus *here infecting all the threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Damad-e-Hind is not performing well


----------



## nair

nuclearpak said:


> I thought this was a cricket thread!



You have lot to remove from this thread  Lot of hard work


----------



## JonAsad

Abhishek_ said:


> perhaps this is why the dearly beloved still prefers to stay in pakistan?



are you living in india after marriage Sir?- how your or any one elses case is different from hers?-


----------



## ashok321

nuclearpak said:


> I thought this was a cricket thread!



We (Indians n pakistanis) are incorrigibles .....lol


----------



## HappinessMark!

WebMaster said:


> What is SAW?



"May Allah pray on him and grant him peace.": (Arabic: &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#8206; &#7779;all All&#257;hu &#703;alay-hi wa-sallam - S.A.W., SAAW, or SAAS) - this expression follows specifically after saying the name of the last prophet of Islam, Muhammad


----------



## kobiraaz

Why Pakistan is 1 batsman short? Gul batting at 7!


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Hurray Malik bite the dust.


----------



## ashok321

Gaya damad...


----------



## KRAIT

Andromache said:


> when men like you dont have balls for accepting the truth then women have all rights to shame you in every possible way.
> as far as same replies are concerned well lookout you may lose your temper


Check your PM who has the ball, and who shows fake support to women of India by making fun of them even after she is a woman.

People like you talk. And the one who is thanking you, already know what I have done for Indian women still she is acting like a Jerk. Well I know the reason.


----------



## ajtr

> Originally Posted by RazPaK
> Pakistan should win in honor of the victims of India in their rising epidemic.







darkinsky said:


> ghazwa e hind for saving the oppressed section of indian society a.k.a women
> 
> what say @ajtr


 @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.









And some people are illetrate enough to figure out how to use ignore button..................


----------



## Jango

nair said:


> You have lot to remove from this thread  Lot of hard work



Nah, members club hai, chalay ga.



ice_man said:


> this pitch is such a dead track justwatch the indians chase this score in NO TIME! poor nasir jamshed plays solo against indian team!



That is exactly what I fear. 

That was a horrific collapse after the Hafeez wicket, those lost runs will cost us dearly. India has a strong batting line up, bowling needs to do some magic, but pitch is against bowling IMO.


----------



## KRAIT

nuclearpak said:


> I thought this was a cricket thread!


It was but you all went to sleep and troll returned. See always be careful. Some are sneaky special forces troll.


----------



## GoodBoy

*Pakistan 238/7 (46.4 ov)*

Lagta hai Allah ne ab India ki sun le hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

Jamai raja out


----------



## HappinessMark!

ya ALLAH help Pakistan win this match...SAW SAW SAW more powers to Pakistan to get boundaries SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW soma Ameen SAW SAW SAW!


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


>


 @nuclearpak Enjoy burning flag in this cold. Haath taap lo.


----------



## cloud_9

You can watch it for free @ Star Sports


----------



## nair

nuclearpak said:


> Nah, members club hai, chalay ga.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I fear.
> 
> That was a horrific collapse after the Hafeez wicket, those lost runs will cost us dearly. India has a strong batting line up, bowling needs to do some magic, but pitch is against bowling IMO.



Dont worry... there are several such collapse happened with india as well... As people say in cricket you cant say anything till the last bowl been bowled or last wicket ... It become more appropriate in an india and pakistan match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Just because I call spade a spade, does it make me bad ? At least I disagree Indians and Pakistanis for wrong things.



commenting by you that "9 Pakistani soldiers kidnapped by terrorists wont enjoy this match" is not calling spade a spade but drowning the reasons for becoming a Jr. TT.



> Tell them your opinion. I have already told them to take this Title if they are not going to get rid of bashing of India every day without repercussions to the posters who make such comments.




i see you dont want to quit biasd trolling and at the same time want to keep the title that is meant for neutral commentators.

both cant go hand in hand. you should give it up yourself to free yourself for defending India wrong or right is not the issue you have the right but dont abuse TT title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

JonAsad said:


> are you living in india after marriage Sir?- how your or any one elses case is different from hers?-


there are differences, but i prefer to watch the match instead of spoon-feeding basic logic


----------



## UmarJustice

Akmal haramkhor needs to spend more time with the bat than the baby kids he is having.


----------



## jbond197

Pakistaniyon ne is thread pe apne paltu chor diye aur moderator thread pe hotay huway bhi unko ignore kar rha hai.. Yeh kya mili bhagat hai!


----------



## Sugarcane

cloud_9 said:


> You can watch it for free @ Star Sports



This video is not working or not available in your region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

270 pe game hai.


----------



## nair

Burning a national flag in PDF is allowed??? That too on a cricket thread????? Other can also follow the suit????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmarJustice

LoveIcon said:


> This video is not working or not available in your region



Cricpk.com works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

both khan sahab on the crease


----------



## nair

Hadh hoga yee haar... 270 bhi nahi karega kyaaa?


----------



## GoodBoy

*Pakistan 250/9...*

Yeh kya ho raha hai...Pakistan is struggling to make even 261 and I fixed at 361  mera sara paisa doob jaega...

Yeh Kisi *Anti-MatchFixer *ka kaam lagta hai.


----------



## Bang Galore

nair said:


> Burning a national flag in PDF is allowed??? That too on a cricket thread????? Other can also follow the suit????




 *No..No.No..*.You are forgetting what you just learnt....

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## UmarJustice

ajtr said:


>



This is uncalled for in cricket thread regardless of sporting rivalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILAH 250 48.0 overs...
SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH give pakistan powers to deliver a target which is never reachable!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW soma AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
out, ALhamodolillah!
Ya ALLAH madad!


----------



## forcetrip

Pathetic batting .. Guess its upto the bowlers.. Mohammad irfan with a bat .. I did not want to see that to begin with.


----------



## nair

What the helll.............. 250 all out.... I dont blame the people who suspect for cricket match being fixed....


----------



## imran_ind

pakistan 250/10---- thats all


----------



## Cherokee

250 all out .

Siddhu called Md. Irfan "2 taango pe qutub minar aur aisa lagta hai gend ye aakash se daaltey hain" . Witty guy !!


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

So 251 is the target for India.Hope We will chase it, Fingers crossed.


----------



## trident2010

all out !! Good bowling by India !!


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALL out, ALHAMDOLILLAH 
SAW SAW SAW MAY Pakistani bowlers give powers to win!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW Ameen SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Awesome

Short by at least 20 runs... Lets see if some bowler makes up for it.


----------



## imran_ind

HappinessMark! said:


> ALHAMDOLILAH 250 48.0 overs...
> SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH give pakistan powers to deliver a target which is never reachable!! SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW soma AMEEN SAW SAW SAW
> out, ALhamodolillah!
> Ya ALLAH madad!



Now u can take a break untill the second innings resume

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

We are playing with 9 players and India are with 12 with the addition of Misbah.
Kamran akmal tu pahlay he un ka hai.

Quite poor batting order after 140+ Oppening Stand.

Hats Off Misbah.


----------



## Abhishek_

UmarJustice said:


> This is uncalled for in cricket thread regardless of sporting rivalry.


the OP is a complete waste of humanity. best to ignore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

250 lol baba lol
Sher samjha tha.....chuha nikla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

We are playing with 9 players and India are with 12 with the addition of Misbah.
Kamran akmal tu pahlay he un ka hai.

Quite poor batting order after 140+ Oppening Stand.

Hats Off Misbah.


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> *No..No.No..*.You are forgetting what you just learnt....



Thanks for reminding me...... But if this also get ignored i wonder what is in store?????


----------



## GoodBoy

GoodBoy said:


> *Pakistan 250/9...*
> 
> Yeh kya ho raha hai...Pakistan is struggling to make even 261 and I fixed at 361  mera sara paisa doob jaega...
> 
> Yeh Kisi *Anti-MatchFixer *ka kaam lagta hai.



*Pakistan 250 ALL OUT.* Poora match bhi nahi khel paye. 

Beda garak...

Mujhe fir se baki ka match fix karna padega. 

Congrats to India for strong comeback and taking last 5 wickets for 40 runs.


----------



## jbond197

@nuclearpak I want to post balochis burning Pakistani flag since this is members club I hope that will be fine..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Evil Flare

10 Wicket on 100 runs .. what a shame


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I was expecting at least 280 after such a brilliant start but pathetic performa
nce by azar, misbah, younush and **** akmal..

well 250 is halwa for indians on this pitch unless they.dont get bowled out before 50 overs


----------



## Devil Soul

251... is not a challenging score for this indian batting line up keeping the behavior of the pitch in mind .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jbond197 said:


> @nuclearpak I want to post balochis burning Pakistani flag since this is members club I hope that will be fine..



Kuch log aisa hein... Who khud doobthe hein aur doosro ko saat mein leke doobthe hein....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Khatmal ko kiya ho gaya hai....first ball out....


----------



## Devil Soul

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I was expecting at least 280 after such a brilliant start but pathetic performa
> nce by azar, misbah, younush and **** akmal..
> 
> well 250 is halwa for indians on this pitch unless they.dont get bowled out before 50 overs



cant really blame Younis, he was unlucky to be given out.. poor umpiring cost him his wkt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

LoveIcon said:


> This video is not working or not available in your region


I think its limited to India or maybe it works in Pakistan too.But the quality is pretty good


----------



## Bang Galore

HappinessMark! said:


> ALL out, ALHAMDOLILLAH
> SAW SAW SAW MAY Pakistani bowlers give powers to win!! SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW Ameen SAW SAW SAW




That's some pretty powerful praying.....but I have to admit I like your enthusiasm & optimism. If the batters don't, the bowlers will....


----------



## cyphercide

ajtr said:


> @darkinsky during 1st ODI you posed this question especially tagging my id....
> 
> I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people are illetrate enough to figure out how to use ignore button..................




It's spelled 'illiterate'

Aur doosron ko unpad bulati hai bewakoof!!!

@Topic;

The pitch is slowing down and the ball is keeping low. It could turn into a close chase for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Watch out for Ajmal in this pitch.. He is the only guy we have to play carefully.. Others will be a walk in the park IMO.


----------



## Devil Soul

LoveIcon said:


> This video is not working or not available in your region



CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket


----------



## ajtr

cyphercide said:


> It's spelled 'illiterate'
> 
> Aur doosron ko unpad bulati hai bewakoof!!!
> 
> @topic;
> 
> The pitch is slowing down and the ball is keeping low. It could turn into a close chase for India.


----------



## Abhishek_

ajtr said:


>


is that how the husband calls you? cute

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

Hey Krishna, Vishnu, Shiva, Lakshmi, Durga, Saraswati, Venkateswara, Aiyappa, Parvati, ganesha *ye match jitado baba*....rama rama rama......


----------



## Jango

*Okay folks, all of you now need to get back on topic, no more off topic flag burning, member bashing. Action will be taken on further offences.

Thank you for your cooperation!*

I switch to the live stream, and there is Anil Kumble and company having a ground tour. Any idea what is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Some terrible Umpiring 

Both IBW were shady 
1 Run out was due to excessive Appealing (Unsportsman behavior) 

Overall I think Pakistan did well , the Umpires were up to no good

But 

Misbah + Azhar Ali + Kamran Akmal 

Just threw away their wickets very dispponinting display 

I think it was wrong decision to Send Ahmed Shezad Back home early (considering how horrible Azhar is playing) , and Umar Akmal is sitting out side what a shame


----------



## nair

I dono all of us forgot the first 20 20 match few days back.... How nicely indian batting collapsed..... Now the pitch has slow down a bit .... dono what will happen in the second half... since the match started early no chance of dew playing a factor


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

250 and bundled out


----------



## A.Rafay

India can do this score with little effort but Pakistan have to keep tight and take wickets early and build pressure And pakistan have a chance to win.


----------



## nair

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Some terrible Umpiring
> 
> Both IBW were shady
> 1 Run out was due to excessive Appealing (Unsportsman behavior)
> 
> Overall I think Pakistan did well , the Umpires were up to no good



I guess how umpire gonna give run out based on excessive appealing ( i havent seen the match - did the field umpire went upstairs? if they did how can you blame umpire or player for that) But i agree with you on the LBW decesion


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Some terrible Umpiring
> 
> Both IBW were shady
> 1 Run out was due to excessive Appealing (Unsportsman behavior)
> 
> Overall I think Pakistan did well , the Umpires were up to no good
> 
> But
> 
> Misbah + Azhar Ali + Kamran Akmal
> 
> Just threw away their wickets very dispponinting display
> 
> I think it was wrong decision to Send Ahmed Shezad Back home early (considering how horrible Azhar is playing) , and Umar Akmal is sitting out side what a shame



Stop crying cheating or match fixing on everything . Everything was alright with the umpiring except for Younis Khan's dismissal.

run out due to excessive appealing  never heard that before .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

cloud_9 said:


> I think its limited to India or maybe it works in Pakistan too.But the quality is pretty good



hmmm.... So, i am not in India nor in Pakistan. Anyway tanks, crickpk.com is working well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

nair said:


> I guess how umpire gonna give run out based on excessive appealing ( i havent seen the match - did the field umpire went upstairs? if they did how can you blame umpire or player for that) But i agree with you on the LBW decesion



Each and every LBW was out except younis khan


----------



## Jango

I am having a bad feeling for this match. 250 on this pitch looks easily chase able. Something around 300 would have been much more appropriate. But still there is a chance to make something out of this. We have a good bowling attack, the pitch looks as if it offers some support to spin, Ajmal, Hafeez can do something.


----------



## nair

*Cricinfo Summary : * What a turnaround this has been in Kolkata. When Pakistan's openers were making a mockery of India's bowlers, 320 seemed a realistic target for them. Hafeez's aggressive innings ended when he attempted a wild swipe after which Pakistan's innings was sucked off its momentum. Even the hugely promising Jamshed, who went on to make his third successive century against India, started finding it difficult to score briskly. The much-maligned Ravindra Jadeja shone again in a comeback game, taking three important wickets, while Ishant Sharma had a rare good outing in limited-overs cricket. There is a bit of uneven bounce in the track, and 250 should be a competitive score, especially considering the quality of Pakistan's bowling


----------



## Devil Soul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Some terrible Umpiring
> 
> Both IBW were shady
> 1 Run out was due to excessive Appealing (Unsportsman behavior)
> 
> Overall I think Pakistan did well , the Umpires were up to no good
> 
> But
> 
> Misbah + Azhar Ali + Kamran Akmal
> 
> Just threw away their wickets very dispponinting display
> 
> I think it was wrong decision to Send Ahmed Shezad Back home early (considering how horrible Azhar is playing) , and Umar Akmal is sitting out side what a shame



Only YK - LBW decision was wrong, remaining all were correct...
we need someone in the mid order to rotate the strike take 1 & 2's ... Azhar Ali fits in perfectly.. althoug i wont mind having Asad Shafiq in as well...


----------



## jbond197

nick_indian said:


> 250 and bundled out



I was disappointed when the tailenders were allowed to go past 227.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nick_indian said:


> Stop crying cheating or match fixing on everything . Everything was alright with the umpiring except for Younis Khan's dismissal.
> 
> run out due to excessive appealing  never heard that before .



That man was crying as if his water broke and he was about to give birth to baby ... 
Pakistani Batsmen was shocked at the noise coming out .. and just flattered on the ground


Very shady .. 

Younis Khan's out shady 
Then I believe also another out where the guy played with his bat ... second lbw .. how did that hit his pad? he played it with his bat ... 

Last game they said that every out is evaluated by Umpire ... what happened today ?? 

Horrible decision


----------



## JonAsad

what a fcukin disgrace- really really poor show from the rest of players-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> That man was crying as if his water broke and he was about to give birth to baby ...
> Pakistani Batsmen was shocked at the noise coming out .. and just flattered on the ground
> Very shady ..
> Younis Khan's out shady Then I believe also another out where the guy played with his bat ... second lbw .. how did that hit his pad? he played it with his bat ...
> Last game they said that every out is evaluated by Umpire ... what happened today ?? Horrible decision


We said the same thing last match.


----------



## UmarJustice

Indian umpire is corrupt haramkhor Chamcha of the BCCI


----------



## Stealth

If you see Indian batting lineup... seriously nothing for the top 4z 250 on such street style cement pitch.. Indian player will finish this match around 40 overs! let see what Pakistani bowlers will do!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *That man was crying as if his water broke and he was about to give birth to baby ...
> Pakistani Batsmen was shocked at the noise coming out .. and just flattered on the ground*
> 
> 
> Very shady ..
> 
> Younis Khan's out shady
> Then I believe also another out where the guy played with his bat ... second lbw .. how did that hit his pad? he played it with his bat ...
> 
> Last game they said that every out is evaluated by Umpire ... what happened today ??
> 
> Horrible decision



Let me tell you this Younis Khan's dismissal was not shady , he was clearly not out. It was a poor decision but there was no other umpiring mistake. The guy playing with the bat is the same Younis Khan dismissal , the one you are talking about. You clearly didn't watch the match carefully.

On the bold part


----------



## arp2041

abey this match is FIXED, it will be won by India, so that there is viewership for the third match, as simple as that.


----------



## Devil Soul

1 or 2 early strikes by PAk bowlers will put indian batting @ test.. remember they are playing 1 regular batsman short.. if PAK keep it tight.. we got an exciting match ahead


----------



## nair

UmarJustice said:


> Indian umpire is corrupt haramkhor Chamcha of the BCCI



Read the post #496 .... Some time our feelings are mutual.... The timing of it may differ


----------



## KRAIT

Stealth said:


> If you see Indian batting lineup... seriously nothing for the top 4z 250 on such street style cement pitch.. Indian player will finish this match around 40 overs! let see what Pakistani bowlers will do!


Bhai najar mat lagao yaar.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But to be fair .. .

Junaid > Indian fast bowlers
Ajmal > All Indian spinners
Irfan is taller > Indian bowlers (More bounce) 
Umar Gul > Specialist Clich bowler 

I mean we can't expect for a better bowling attack to de rail India 

250 is a great total


----------



## Arav_Rana

Stealth said:


> If you see Indian batting lineup... seriously nothing for the top 4z 250 on such street style cement pitch.. Indian player will finish this match around 40 overs! let see what Pakistani bowlers will do!



I don't think so. Pakistan bowling is very good.


----------



## KRAIT

UmarJustice said:


> Indian umpire is corrupt haramkhor Chamcha of the BCCI


Agreed. I said the same thing as BCCI fixed the matches for more TRP and money to make from this series.


----------



## Jango

What the heck. Why is Zaka Ashraf presenting shields along with other dignitaries to former players? Recognition of achievements?


----------



## Devil Soul

arp2041 said:


> abey this match is FIXED, it will be won by India, so that there is viewership for the third match, as simple as that.



i got the same feeling... 1:1 and the 3rd will generate lotta revenue for the officials, but than again when its Ind Vs Pak people do come in to watch


----------



## JonAsad

i hate politics has ruined such a beautiful sport-

next time there should be a ban on politicians visiting any fcukin match-


----------



## Cherokee

Pak 250 (48.3 ov, Junaid Khan 0*, I Sharma 3/34) - Innings break | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo\


for less fortunate people with no access to TV or High speed Internet .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Why do we even need Misbah ? he does not catches the ball 
He can't score runs .. even tuk tuk runs he can't score ... 

We could have just played Umar Akmal instead of Tuk Tuk 
Or Played Ahmed Shazad (Opener) instead of Azar Ali .. 


But truth be told batting in NIGHT is harder 

With little moisture factor in night , ball moves 

And the pitch I think is designed for turn in later hours (for india lol but unfortunately its Pakistan who will benefit from this)


----------



## UmarJustice

nair said:


> Read the post #496 .... Some time our feelings are mutual.... The timing of it may differ



It should be neutral umpires only!


----------



## nair

JonAsad said:


> i hate politics has ruined such a beautiful sport-
> 
> next time there should be a ban on politicians visiting any fcukin match-



I am in agreement with you... Btw Did zardari come for this match??? I read the news in forum but no news otherwise..


----------



## Sugarcane

Indian commentators' bias against Pakistani players borders on soft abuse. You simply need to listen to Sunnial Bakwaskar to know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

jbond197 said:


> I was disappointed when the tailenders were allowed to go past 227.



True , but considering how well they were batting at around 114/0 , They were well set for 320 runs. 251 on this pitch is very gettable , if India can't score this with this batting line up , it would be a real shame.


----------



## darkinsky

LoveIcon said:


> Indian commentators' bias against Pakistani players borders on soft abuse. You simply need to listen to Sunnial Bakwaskar to know this.



he has been like this from the very beginning, atleat arul lal is no more, or you should have been banging your head against the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

LoveIcon said:


> Indian commentators' bias against Pakistani players borders on soft abuse. You simply need to listen to Sunnial Bakwaskar to know this.



Dont give too much importance to gavaskar.... he doesnt have much of fans for his commentary in india too...


----------



## Iggy

nuclearpak said:


> What the heck. Why is Zaka Ashraf presenting shields along with other dignitaries to former players? Recognition of achievements?




*Eden Gardens to celebrate 25th anniversary of India-Pakistan ODI match
*
Eden Gardens, Kolkata is all set to celebrate the 25 years of organising the first one-day international in 1987, involving India-Pakistan on January 3, when the two neighbouring countries meet for the second ODI.


Eden Gardens to celebrate 25th anniversary of India-Pakistan ODI match - newsR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

UmarJustice said:


> It should be neutral umpires only!



Anyone can get it wrong once.


----------



## nair

seiko said:


> *Eden Gardens to celebrate 25th anniversary of India-Pakistan ODI match
> *
> Eden Gardens, Kolkata is all set to celebrate the 25 years of organising the first one-day international in 1987, involving India-Pakistan on January 3, when the two neighbouring countries meet for the second ODI.
> 
> 
> Eden Gardens to celebrate 25th anniversary of India-Pakistan ODI match - newsR



They planned the match in eaden gardens on the same day.... Good one!!! But read somewhere they gonna facilitate ex cricketers during the break... something to do with the this???


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Gosh, pathetic batting after Hafeez. THe heck is with Azhar and Akmal? And even Yunus didn't do anything


----------



## nair

nick_indian said:


> Anyone can get it wrong once.



But not indian umpires  

Lets accept the fact we dont have a good umpire after venketaraman


----------



## Iggy

nair said:


> They planned the match in eaden gardens on the same day.... Good one!!! But read somewhere they gonna facilitate ex cricketers during the break... something to do with the this???



It was on TV after the innings of Pakistan.. It was what nuclearpak mentioned in his posts!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Gotta agree with this. Gavaskar is biased, even i don't like it. Ravi and others are good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


>



But misbah always played well against india what?/


----------



## GoodBoy

UmarJustice said:


> It should be neutral umpires only!



Next time ask Umpires from *Brazil* and they would give yellow/red cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

LoveIcon said:


> Indian commentators' bias against Pakistani players borders on soft abuse. You simply need to listen to Sunnial Bakwaskar to know this.



Jesus!!! What's with all this whining on PDF yaar?

Oh noes, the Pakistani cricketers playing in India are unfairly targeted....

India doesn't cheer loud enough for Pakistani sportsmen.... 

Pakistani musicians on Indian contests are unfairly judged.....

Pehle idhar bulana bhi padta hain aur upar se tum logon ke nakhrebaazi bhi sehna padta hain. Keep your cricketers, starlets, students and other assorted Pakistanis on your soil if you have so many issues over India's treatment towards them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Okay then folks, first ball of the innings by the tall giant!


----------



## Iggy

Lucky escape for Sehwag!!

Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

nair said:


> But not indian umpires
> 
> Lets accept the fact we dont have a good umpire after venketaraman



Remember Steve Buckner and Rudi Koertzen ? They used to get so much Shi* wrong . Anyone can get it wrong once , as i said.

But , i agree with you about Indian umpires after Raghavan in general


----------



## ajtr

I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.


----------



## Iggy

1st over 6/0

Much better considering last match :p


----------



## Jango

Junaid swinging the ball, good to see early on.


----------



## imran_ind

I Hope sehwag doesn't get hyper and keeps his cool


----------



## Jango

Sehwag getting uncomfortable against Junaid. Second ball to hit the pads.


----------



## JonAsad

nair said:


> I am in agreement with you... Btw Did zardari come for this match??? I read the news in forum but no news otherwise..



i am not sure about zardari- but i was talking politics in general sense-


----------



## Devil Soul

2 good balls from Junaid Khan


----------



## Iggy

Guys!! easy on that umpire.. Its his 1st international match..


----------



## Sugarcane

India 20/4 in 10 overs.............. just predicting


----------



## nair

seiko said:


> Guys!! easy on that umpire.. Its his 1st international match..



Ok Np .... But hope he doesnt experiment with indian wickets....


----------



## Iggy

This Junaid guy is not that fast but swings ball a lot!!

Like Sidhu asked in one match, where the heck did Pakistan get these kind of bowlers??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

imran_ind said:


> I Hope sehwag doesn't get hyper and keeps his cool



He only plays well when he is hyper.He can't play the defensive game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

good 1st over by Junaid


----------



## Iggy

nair said:


> Ok Np .... But hope he doesnt experiment with indian wickets....



Mistakes do happen.. Even the most experienced umpires make mistakes in the field!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We have Ajmal ...


Look at his honest face would a man like this break Indian hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Four!! Good timing by Sehwag..


----------



## Jango

That is a fast outfield.


----------



## third eye

ajtr said:


> I must say that Ghazwa-E-Hind of cricket the Pakistan team should win and *dedicate this series to indian women especially Nirbhaya.And that would be great tribute for Indian women*.And I among many of those Indian woman will cheer and pray for pakistani win in this match and in this series.



I dont know why good sentiments ( underlined above) needed to be ruined by posting a silly morphed picture of the Red Fort with a Pak flag on it.

Such posts will drag this thread off topic & ruin it.

Maturity......? Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

Azhar saved a boundary for Pakistan!!


----------



## Sugarcane

Chokaa mar diya - bouncer maro salay ko


----------



## Iggy

nuclearpak said:


> That is a fast outfield.



Yes indeed!! Ball goes like a bullet


----------



## Devil Soul

dam the out field is Fast......and Irfan is too tall....


----------



## Iggy

Four by Gambhir!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Junaid is moving the ball both ways


----------



## nair

LoveIcon said:


> Chokaa mar diya - bouncer maro salay ko



Damaat bowling kar rahein hein kya?


----------



## Jango

Junaid bowling absolute beauties. Swinging all over the place, both batsmen having little problems.


----------



## Iggy

Gambhir saying "well Bowled" to Junaid 

17/0 in four overs.. Much much better than last match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

ball is swinging- good signs-


----------



## Devil Soul

17/0 4 ovr


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ajmal bas ane wala hai , Paratha kha raha hai jan ban ker aa raha hai ...


----------



## nair

JonAsad said:


> ball is swinging- good signs-



I guess if indians can survive another 6 to 7 overs (new ball from both sides) then it will be difficult..... But then wicket will slow down aswell.. so the match will be interesting.


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH madad bowler please!!!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Iggy

Four by Sehwag!!

5 runs!! Overthrow four!!


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> ball is swinging- good signs-



Toh usesy kya G***** ukhar lega 

believe me dude India will win this match, it is FIXED.


----------



## Devil Soul

5 runs.... brilliant


----------



## Iggy

Thank you Hafiz!!


----------



## nair

I think indians are playing sensibly.... 1 four every over... as the ball is swinging..


----------



## HappinessMark!

boundary here, indian playing well!

SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH Pakistan win SAW SAW
SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Jango

What was that???

5 runs courtesy of over throw.


----------



## Devil Soul

27/0 5 ovr


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

HappinessMark! said:


> boundary here, indian playing well!
> 
> SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH Pakistan win SAW SAW
> SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



What does SAW mean ?


----------



## nair

chalo bhaion ab raath ko milenge akhri 10 over ke saath... Thab thak keliyeee... alvidaaa... Enjoy the match...



nick_indian said:


> What does SAW mean ?



Salla laavu aaalaiva Sallam... if im right


----------



## Devil Soul

Junaid is bowling really good, but luck is not favoring him at the moment...


----------



## HappinessMark!

nick_indian said:


> What does SAW mean ?



"May Allah pray on him and grant him peace.": (Arabic: &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#8206; &#7779;all All&#257;hu &#703;alay-hi wa-sallam - S.A.W., SAAW, or SAAS) - this expression follows specifically after saying the name of the last prophet of Islam, Muhammad...we add before and after a dua so dua may get accepted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

31/0 6 ovr


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH Pakistan get early wickets please!SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW Ameen SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Grindel

Good to see Sewag appreciating the good deliveries of Junaid. that's the sport's man spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

IND 31/0 in 6.1 overs ( so far so gud)


----------



## hembo

60,000 Spectators in the ground!!


----------



## imran_ind

HappinessMark! said:


> SAW SAW SAW MAY ALLAH Pakistan get early wickets please!SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW Ameen SAW SAW SAW



Thoda paani peelo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

are you guys sure that is a dead pitch?-


----------



## Devil Soul

very lucky ghambir... ball went over the stumps



JonAsad said:


> are you guys sure that is a dead pitch?-



dont think so after watching Junaid Khan.. it got some thing for both the bowler & batsman


----------



## HappinessMark!

imran_ind said:


> Thoda paani peelo



To you be your religion, and to me my religion" Quran 109:6


----------



## Kesang

HappinessMark! said:


> boundary here, indian playing well!
> 
> SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH Pakistan win SAW SAW
> SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



you guys can't score SAW( hundred) because pakistanis are bowling.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Enough said.... ajmal araha hai ...


----------



## Devil Soul

35/0 7 ovr,,,,
PAK needs wkts


----------



## Jango

Azhar Ali not having a good game. With the bat, or in the field.


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH out please! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## JonAsad

the surface has extra bounce- more good news- spinners gona rattle-


----------



## imran_ind

HappinessMark! said:


> To you be your religion, and to me my religion" Quran 109:6



u mean (lakum de nu kum waliea din)right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

let gul swing the ball aswell- give him an over early-

lol sehwag under pressure-


----------



## Jango

Junaid doing well. Troubling the batsmen.

Commentator mentioning that Junaid and Irfan had a talk with Wasim Akram at the break regarding bowling and cricketing matters. Soome advice by the master himself.


----------



## HappinessMark!

imran_ind said:


> u mean (lakum de nu kum waliea din)right ?


YUP jzkallah right bro!
but i meant ap apna kaam karo, aur hmen hmara...no interference 

ya ALLAH koi paanch saat ikthay out ho jaen, SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

boundaries are stopped- india under pressure-


----------



## ashok321

imran_ind said:


> u mean (lakum de nu kum waliea din)right ?



Yes thats right...
To you yours, to me mine.



JonAsad said:


> boundaries are stopped- india under pressure-



RR is just five, besides, all ten wickets are intact, so till the last ball...

Advantage india...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

JonAsad said:


> are you guys sure that is a dead pitch?-



Indian bowlers can make any pitch look dead


----------



## isro2222

Sehwag wearing earplug in his ear.... Why rameez raja stopped talking about it? Someone told him to cut off the topic? He said sehwag wearing earplug and than he stopped talking about it.... Who stopped him? Mr Gavaskar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> ur prayers are not fulfilling there purpose or GOD is on a VACATION



what is your problem if he is praying to Allah-
stop your inept display-


----------



## Devil Soul

40/0............. good start from india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

What the fcuk just happened today....140-0 after 23 overs and 250 all out with 2 overs left ....

this is just idiotic stuff ....thx to azhar and misbah ....man azhar didnt seem to be like a tail ender even the way he is playing .....why you need to play a test player in odis when you have umer akmal 

Its india to loose now ....india's game


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No boundries for India mean when Ajmal comes they will need to score boundries and that is where the MASTER WILL STRIKE


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> what is your problem if he is praying to Allah-
> stop your inept display-



ya ALLAH ab mazaak karna bhi GUNAAH hai


----------



## ice_man

too many close calls but both the indian openers survive! i think they did some special jantaar mantaar today!!!! & to many extras given away by pakistani bowlers and fielders! seems like it just isn't pakistan's day today!


----------



## hembo

Fasten your seat belts folks.. This match could go either way.. We're in for a roller coaster ride..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

lol at rameez comments on bowden-


----------



## Jango

I think I am missing Umar Akmal. Is he not playing today? He could have been much better than Azhar Ali, who I think needs to be dropped for the third ODI.

India in cruise control now.


----------



## Sugarcane

hembo said:


> Fasten your seat belts folks.. This match could go either way.. We're in for a roller coaster ride..



Without 4 wickets down before 100 it's one sided.


Out karo yaar kisi ko tu


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Gambhir poor shot out


----------



## Iggy

Bowled!! Gambhir gone!!


----------



## Jango

Junaid Khan cleans him up.


----------



## Devil Soul

JK strikes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## imran_ind

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> No boundries for India mean when Ajmal comes they will need to score boundries and that is where the MASTER WILL STRIKE



Doosra ho ya teesra yeh match to apun ka hai bedu


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> , all ten wickets are intact, so till the last ball...
> 
> Advantage india...



you have started loosing your advantage- sit up tight- Let the show begin-


----------



## Jango

Anyway, Ramiz Raja to Bowden kay peechay hi par gaya hai!


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH out!!!
SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH tera aik kror shokar, please some more as we Pakistanis deserve more win than India (ALLAH knows the best!) SAW SAW SAW


----------



## bronxbull

Gambhir saw off all the good balls and now plays on to his stumps


----------



## gslv

man watched a pakistani tv on youtube. funny ad umar gul having a beard and 34 yr old ajmal acting as a college boy. that was really funny. 

ajmal bhai pepsi piye aur cricket khele.wtf man.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD OUT ...


Ajmal Impress howa


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Devil Soul said:


> 40/0............. good start from india



Lagadi nazar ?


----------



## JonAsad

i hope misbah puts pressure on new batsmen kohli-


----------



## cyphercide

Junaid strikes with a fatoo delivery!!! He deserves it though given the sheer number of beautiful deliveries he bowled so far.


----------



## imran_ind

Gaurtam Ghambir is out on 11 runs on 25 balls .Not an impressive innings


----------



## OrionHunter

The Indian EMPIRE STRIKES BACK!!


----------



## Jango

Thats another 4 from an overthrow, disgraceful!


----------



## Sugarcane

That was quick reaction to my request


----------



## bronxbull

HappinessMark! said:


> ALHAMDOLILLAH out!!!
> SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH tera aik kror shokar, please some more as we Pakistanis deserve more win than India (ALLAH knows the best!) SAW SAW SAW



Taare bunaaye dharti babbuniya

babbunaa ne haathenaa chadti babbuniya

o womaniya oh oh womaniya

maange jo babbuna prem nishaaniyan\

bole jo thorhi katti ho kaniya

badle rupaiah ke dena chavanniya

saiyanji jhapate to,hona hiraniya


----------



## Mani2020

@Indians 

manhooso ousdin umpire k peechay par gaye thay aj younis ko usne galat out day dia


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ALLAH pak more out please please please! bintee krtay hen hum ap say kay Pakistan jeet jay SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## bronxbull

mani bhai,maaf karein insaan ki galatiyan ko


----------



## Jango

That second commentator is kind of disgraceful to Hafeez. Hafeez in number 1 All rounder in the rankings (or 2?) and has a average and economy among top bowlers in spin currently, as is still being labelled in the second tier by the commentator.


----------



## JonAsad

pakistanion ko dive marni hi nai chahiye-


----------



## Mani2020

bronxbull said:


> mani bhai,maaf karein insaan ki galatiyan ko



yehi ma jab apko ousdin samjha raha tha ap nahi samjhay


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALLAH Pak rahm please!
SAW SAW SAW SAW YA ALLAH more out please and no boundaries please SAW SAW SAW
aozo bilahay minashaiton irjeem!!! SAW SAW SAW AMEEN ! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> pakistanion ko dive marni hi nai chahiye-



aur Pakistaniyoun ko hamesha 4 batsman k sath e jana chahye coz kabhi bhi Pakistan k 4 se ziada batsman nahi chaltay ...maximum limit 4 ha ....misbah tau dosari team se khelta tha ab azhar bhi agaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Nasir Jamshed following the trait of Salman Butt- Both scored 3 centuries against india early in their career- -


----------



## imran_ind

watt a 6 from virath


----------



## gslv

@happiness man calm the fcuk down.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ajmal just finished warming up his shoulders ... 

He is about to arrive


----------



## JonAsad

gslv said:


> @happiness man calm the fcuk down.



you stop try being oppressive-


----------



## gslv

ajmal bhai pepsi piye and criket khele LOL.

ajmal bhai pepsi piye and cricket khele LOL.


----------



## JonAsad

wasim akram is an indian now- shame on him-


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAWW SAW What a catch of virath SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Mani2020

^^^ @AZADPAKISTAN2009 na kar teri niki niki hojani ha 

kohli gaya


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

kohli ki ----- kya yaar


----------



## JonAsad

brilliantttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt-------------


----------



## ashok321

this match is up for a long haul.....


----------



## Devil Soul

Kohli gone................................ watta catch


----------



## Mani2020

wat a catch by kami


----------



## Jango

What a blinder of a catch by Kamran Akmal!!!!


----------



## cyphercide

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ajmal just finished warming up his shoulders ...
> 
> He is about to arrive



Given the way Pakistani pacers are performing, Ajmal might be a welcome relief!!! 

Kohli gone!!!


----------



## Jango

O yar yeh ghalat baat hai, meri stream late hai, tum sab log suspense hi kharab kar dete ho!


----------



## Sugarcane

2 More to go before 100


----------



## JonAsad

God bless Kamran Akmal for taking a very hard catch- Kohli gone- good riddance-

Now i have a feeling we will win- Insha Allah-
@HappinessMark! lagey reho cheetay- God bless-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

JonAsad said:


> wasim akram is an indian now- shame on him-



A muslim can be rented, but can not be sold......as someone has said.


----------



## Jango

BTW, good work by Kamran Akmal, dropped catches finally gone from his bloodstream.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHAMDOLILLAH, out!!! SAW SAW SAW may ALLAH give us sabr on our troubles SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW ya ALLAH one more out pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## JonAsad

now misbah please dont take junaid out- build pressure-



ashok321 said:


> A muslim can be rented, but can not be sold......as someone has said.



Apparently the definition of Muslim differs from person to person-


----------



## Jango

Looking at the replay, look at how far Akmal goes. 

He was standing very very wide of the stumps, almost at the edge of the pitch, and he moved and leapt to the other edge.

Good athleticism.


----------



## ashok321

Junaid Khan to Kohli, OUT, and again in the midst of a superb spell, Junaid strikes with an ordinary ball, it was heading down the leg side, Kohli could have let it go, instead he tickles it down the leg side, Kamran Akmal - the source of so many cricket jokes over the past few years - pulls off a stunner, diving to his left to pluck that one, started moving early to anticipate that one, the dangerous Kohli is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> O yar yeh ghalat baat hai, meri stream late hai, tum sab log suspense hi kharab kar dete ho!



haha meri tau cable e kharab ha ...screen bilkul black ha ...bas awaz ati ha jab out hota ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

gslv said:


> ajmal bhai pepsi piye and criket khele LOL.
> 
> ajmal bhai pepsi piye and cricket khele LOL.



Me to Afridi:: Shahid bhai pepsi piye cricket chorre!


----------



## ashok321

JonAsad said:


> now misbah please dont take junaid out- build pressure-
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the definition of Muslim differs from person to person-



Islam has no borders...


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> haha meri tau cable e kharab ha ...screen bilkul black ha ...bas awaz ati ha jab out hota ha



HAHAHA, bad luck my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

15 runs are from the third batsmen Extras-
India under severe pressure-


----------



## MM_Haider

KOHLI BETA YE TUMHARAY BUS KA ROG NAHIN HAY MAAN JAO... :p

KOHLI BETA YE TUMHARAY BUS KA ROG NAHIN HAY MAAN JAO... :p


----------



## HappinessMark!

SAW SAW SAW ALLAH Pak hum gonah gaaron ki ijat ruk lay aur hum jeet jaen aur bayshak sirf tuo hee duon kay qbool krnay wala hi aur hmari koi mjaal nahi, Aur ALLAH pak tuo hee jaanta hi kay kon ziada deserving hi aur hum tery bnaday tum say bheek mangtay hen, aur bay shak hum teri her raza par razi hen (AMEEN) aur bayshak is zmeen par bsnay walay sari teri mkhlooq hen SAW SAW SAW

SAW SAW SAWW YA ALLAH OUT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN!! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Islam has no borders...



Apparantly my comment had some thing to do with him being a Pakistani premium in India-


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> 15 runs are from the third batsmen Extras-
> India under severe pressure-



bhai abhi india k misbah aur azhar b paray hain


----------



## Husnainshah

Kohli has been a sheer disappointment throughout this tour, thus far.


----------



## JonAsad

If it rains we win by miles- -


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> 15 runs are from the third batsmen Extras-
> India under severe pressure-



Yaar you are watching live?? Or TV? If you have a good stream link give me!


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> bhai abhi india k misbah aur azhar b paray hain



i hope donon hamaray misbah or azhar ki terha hi perform kerein aj- -


----------



## Kompromat

Brilliant over by Junaid.


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar you are watching live?? Or TV? If you have a good stream link give me!



he is getting updates direct from misbah


----------



## JonAsad

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar you are watching live?? Or TV? If you have a good stream link give me!



Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

use adblock to block adds on the streaming-
select channel 5- less users less interruption-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar you are watching live?? Or TV? If you have a good stream link give me!




Webcric.Com - Live Cricket - India, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> i hope donon hamaray misbah or azhar ki terha hi perform kerein aj- -



woh hamaray nahi unhi k hain ghonu


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> What is SAW?



SAW by he means 100runs


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Saeed Ajmal says he is pumped up ... ready for action final check with warmups he signals to Captain he is ready for action

ICC TOP RANKED BOWLER


----------



## llvllrPaki

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar you are watching live?? Or TV? If you have a good stream link give me!



Here it is !!

Sky Sports 1 Live Stream | Live Sky Sports 1 Streaming


----------



## JonAsad

haha lol at comments of shastri on javeed miandad- lol-


----------



## Mani2020

could have been a straight forward catch ...irfan reacted late

*next ball pe sehwag lbw *


----------



## Husnainshah

OH SON. INDIA'S UNDER TROUBLE. SEHWAG GOES.


----------



## Devil Soul

Gulli,................. wah wah wah


----------



## kobiraaz

Head to Head Pakistan Won 70, India 48! Theres a huge Gap


----------



## JonAsad

haha- very nice- every time i post some thing about commentators a wicket fells- lol-


----------



## Kompromat

Sehwag got the hit , Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit, bitches Hit,Hit,Hit,


----------



## Jango

Irfan doesn't catch it, no problem, Gul does the job himself!!!


----------



## ashok321

Husnainshah said:


> Kohli has been a sheer disappointment throughout this tour, thus far.



dont worry.
he wont be our next doom doom afridi.
Watch him perform in the 3rd ODI
He is cemented in the team.


----------



## aakash_2410

This match is GONE!


----------



## Amaa'n

Irfan is a good bowler and a gem, but the guy is zero at fielding.....and what an amazing wicket taken but Umar Gel....brilliant


----------



## JonAsad

i made a mistake by posting the link online now the channel has changed- @A.Rafay use other channels-


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> haha- very nice- every time i post some thing about commentators a wicket fells- lol-



galiyan day commentators ko puri team hojayegi out


----------



## A.Rafay

Sehwag goneeee Umar gul weldone!!


----------



## JonAsad

he is it break time?- where the fcukin match gone?- damn !!!!


----------



## Mani2020

2 chances on two ball by gulli ....first missed ...2nd ..bang


----------



## MM_Haider

o tereee... sehwag traped... D:


----------



## Spring Onion

Aeronaut said:


> Sehwag got the hit , Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit,Hit, bitches Hit,Hit,Hit,



aik to iss pheenay ko hitain marnay ka bara shok ha ganja kahin k


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> galiyan day commentators ko puri team hojayegi out



*******commentators********commentators**********commentators*************commentators**********commentators********-


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> i made a mistake by posting the link online now the channel has changed- @A.Rafay use other channels-



Im already using the one which @Aeronaut provided me i didnt went to your link !!!!


----------



## Sugarcane

1 more to go before 100.


----------



## llvllrPaki

JonAsad said:


> haha- very nice- every time i post some thing about commentators a wicket fells- lol-



Bro then don't stop keep posting lol


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> *******commentators********commentators**********commentators*************commentators**********commentators********-



yeah cheaz ab lamba sans lay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

aakash_2410 said:


> This match is GONE!



Don't loose hope brother, you still got dhoni and Yuvraj, and botha are top players....still can be a unpredictable match


----------



## Kompromat

Pooray ground ko saanp soongh gaya


----------



## JonAsad

A.Rafay said:


> Im already using the one which @Aeronaut provided me i didnt went to your link !!!!



no worries- it was a temporary glitch-


----------



## Mani2020

bas ab dew na paray yar............


----------



## JonAsad

llvllrPaki said:


> Bro then don't stop keep posting lol



lol- i will wait for the right moments- -


----------



## Mani2020

Yuvraj ko spinner nahi lagana chahiye yar


----------



## Stealth

*Either Pakistan win or lose People of Pakistan make PCB HQ (Lahore) Tehrir Square... protest against Misbah and his captaincy!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

aakash_2410 said:


> This match is GONE!



Don't worry dude, we are looking for a good game regardless of who wins... just enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

I'm betting on Pakistan to win the match, I hope I lose the bet though :/


----------



## Mani2020

Stealth said:


> *Either Pakistan win or lose People of Pakistan make PCB HQ (Lahore) Tehrir Square... protest against Misbah and his captaincy!*



*Include azhar ali too*


----------



## ashok321

balixd said:


> Don't loose hope brother, you still got dhoni and Yuvraj, and botha are top players....still can be a unpredictable match



Yuvraj under chemo side effects....Dhoni Raina Ashwin can turn around this match.


----------



## Devil Soul

60/3 16ovr


----------



## JonAsad

hafeez you gave away 10 extra now compensate and take rest of the indian wickets- Ameen-

indians ko saanp soongh gaya- ssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sugarcane

India ka Suhag ujjar gaya


----------



## Mani2020

*oh run out missed *

why didnt they appeal ...was a close case


----------



## JonAsad

great- bouncer maro shoaib malik k salon ko-

when was the last boundary scored by the bat?-


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> great- bouncer maro malik k* salon* ko-



ic word ko kerhne ka haq sirf shoaib malik ko ha ....so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> *oh run out missed *
> 
> why didnt they appeal ...was a close case



ball didnt hit the wicket-


----------



## GoodBoy

This thread would reach 200 pages.


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> ic word ko kerhne ka haq sirf shoaib malik ko ha ....so



we are representing Malik here- he is out there in the field-


----------



## Sugarcane

Last time we had a semi-final in Calcutta, its capacity reduced from 100K to 60K because lot of burnt seats...


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> ball didnt hit the wicket-



i was referring to the ball that hit raina's helmet


----------



## ashok321

Mani2020 said:


> *oh run out missed *
> 
> why didnt they appeal ...was a close case


If its a case of MISSED run out, why appeal?


----------



## Mani2020

*3 runout chances missed by Pak *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

68/3 18ovrz


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Secret to Ajmal's bowling is his technique , under pressure his PERFECT technique means danger for his opponents 
That is why the SECRET BOWLER is used on SPECIAL MOMENTS ... 

When the match is cut throat .. situation


AJMAL - ICC top ranked Bowler , most DANGEROUS bowler in current season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> i was referring to the ball that hit raina's helmet



helmet hit cannot be given out caught-


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> If its a case of MISSED run out, why appeal?



check out my reply in the my post above's your post


----------



## ashok321

aabhi tau dhoni sher baki hai....


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> helmet hit cannot be given out caught-



yar kyoun nahi samajhta close tha pressure tau daltay na kya pta luck lag jati pta ha na umpiring ki quality...close vase ma hamesha appeal karni chahye


----------



## MM_Haider

another wicket please...


----------



## Devil Soul

with Yui & raina playing and in form Dhoni to follow.. india got a very good chance to square the series


----------



## A.Rafay

Eik or wicket leni hai inhoon ne


----------



## Mani2020

*Yuvraj gone*


----------



## ashok321

> "I remember the 90s when at such score, india were written off mostly with ajay jadeja batting with robin singh and just getting credible total on board, they are very different now, even 5 down on this score and you cannot predict the outcome. I think the key for Pakistan is either to not let yuvraj and dhoni get together or if they do, not let them stay for long on the pitch..."



somebody commented above.......


----------



## Devil Soul

Yui gone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kompromat

Yuvraj Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## A.Rafay

4th out Bouncer umaer gul strikes


----------



## MM_Haider

If Yuvraj get set on the crease ... the match would be gone... he MUST go


----------



## Devil Soul

now india is in trouble.....


----------



## ashok321

told you chemo ka asar baki hai.................


----------



## Devil Soul

MM_Haider said:


> If Yuvraj get set on the crease ... the match would be gone... he MUST go



he is Gone


----------



## Sugarcane

Kya bola thaa -- yuvraj will be next

4 before 100 as well.... man can start match fixing


----------



## JonAsad

Masha Allah- great performance Pakistan-


----------



## GoodBoy

Mani2020 said:


> *3 runout chances missed by Pak *



This is 3 times the upmire decision Pakistanis were crying about before.

Hisab barobar.


----------



## Stealth

India ka suhaaag he ur gaya hey raath honay say pehlay


----------



## Devil Soul

70/4 19ovr


----------



## Mani2020

*come on boys ab dhoni ko out karo .......*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The Warrior comes closer to the circket ball ... just his aura can be felt every time he is about to hold the cricket ball 

The moment is ripe for the best bowler in current ICC ranking table make his appearance

Sometimes destiny is written well ahead of time , and your destiny becomes taking the wicket that is most precious 

THAT is why he is the SECRET WEAPON

The weapon of mass destruction Ajmal


----------



## imran_ind

This pair is our last hope


----------



## MM_Haider

my Goddd... kash main koi or dua hi mang leta...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*PAKISTAN PAKISTAN*


----------



## JonAsad

MM_Haider said:


> my Goddd... kash main koi or dua hi mang leta...



wohi dua aik or dafa mang lo jigger- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Stealth said:


> India ka suhaaag he ur gaya hey raath honay say pehlay



bhai itni jaldi kuch na bol abhi bohat batting pari ha unki....ashwin tak batting ha


----------



## darkinsky

nice bowling i was already losing all the hope


----------



## Stealth

bhai saab Dhoni has enough capability to alone win the situation.. actually Dhoni is my fav


----------



## Markus

To improve the relations between the countries, we will donate this match (and the next one too!).

Enjoy!


----------



## imran_ind

Kohli's dissmissal is same as his cellphone commercial wid tammanna , both are annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

@Mani2020 lo jana balls kum or runs zayaa ho gaye hein- khush ho ja-


----------



## Devil Soul

wow.... that ball went like a bullet... lol


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> @Mani2020 lo jana balls kum or runs zayaa ho gaye hein- khush ho ja-



haha jana unke pas misbah aur azhar ali nahi ...ja bist ho


----------



## Devil Soul

Markus said:


> To improve the relations between the countries, we will donate this match (and the next one too!).
> 
> Enjoy!


Dil kay behlanay ko ghalib khayal acha hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

After 21 ovs Pakistan was 119-0 And india 80-4!!


----------



## JonAsad

Let there be rain !!!!!! Hallelujah-


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> *PAKISTAN PAKISTAN*



bhai ladyfinger its too early to dance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

oo bhai Cricket may kuch b hosakhta hey!


----------



## GoodBoy

Match tilted towards Pakistan... 75-25


----------



## A.Rafay

Mani2020 said:


> bhai ladyfinger its too early to dance



Bhai that is banana


----------



## Markus

Devil Soul said:


> Dil kay behlanay ko ghalib khayal acha hai ...



Donation in India results in tax savings, hence the donation.


----------



## Mani2020

ajmal ko icne next match ma kagana ha....jab batsman set nahi tab lagaye ...jab woh set hogaye phir faida...oper se dew par gaye tau ...



A.Rafay said:


> Bhai that is banana



haha chilka pura nahi so i thought rang ki hui bhindii ha 



GoodBoy said:


> Match tilted towards Pakistan... 75-25



nai its 55-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> *come on boys ab dhoni ko out karo .......*



Raina will be next


----------



## Amaa'n

Yar dhoni ko out karo koi please. ALLAH g dhoni jaldi out hi jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

GoodBoy said:


> Match tilted towards Pakistan... 75-25



oo nahe yaar itne jaldi kahan! meri nazar may 60 40 wala hey scnee


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> Let there be rain !!!!!! Hallelujah-


Unban Razpak. I want him to support me that Match is Fixed. 

Weird world, sometimes you want help of those whom you will never approach in normal conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Crowd chanting bharat bharat when irfan came and dhoni got scared and wore his halmet back!!


----------



## KRAIT

Stealth said:


> oo nahe yaar itne jaldi kahan! meri nazar may 60 40 wala hey scnee


Ghanta....haar gaye hum. Last year khatam hua Haar ke, Naya year start hua haar ke. 

Saala puura saal hi kharab kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

irfan 4-5 overs k baad phus hojata ha


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Unban Razpak. I want him to support me that Match is Fixed.
> 
> Weird world, sometimes you want help of those whom you will never approach in normal conditions.



Other indians were saying that donate the match!! They dont want the match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

85/4 23 ovrs....


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Ghanta....haar gaye hum. Last year khatam hua Haar ke, Naya year start hua haar ke.
> 
> Saala puura saal hi kharab kar diya.



krait baby you still have 4 batsman ...including 3 in form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

boundary after 13 overs- Lame-


----------



## Mani2020

boundary after 13 overs 


*oh misbah chawal banday ajmal ko laga day *


----------



## A.Rafay

India is now holding on grounds and picking up, We gotta take a wicket!


----------



## Markus

Ravindra Jadeja is still left.


----------



## Mani2020

Markus said:


> Ravindra Jadeja is still left.



ashwin too you have good 4 batsman still in the tank


----------



## Markus

Mani2020 said:


> ashwin too you have good 4 batsman still in the tank



Yes, they both are India's nuclear warheads.


----------



## Mani2020

at same stage Pak was 141-1 lol then azhar and misbah came and bang ....helped india alot


----------



## ashok321

Its 2 nil for Pakistan


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

HERE COMES AJMAL ... GAME OVER


----------



## Devil Soul

here comes the wizard  Ajmal


----------



## A.Rafay

*Dhoni ko out karooooo*


----------



## Mani2020

Markus said:


> Yes, they both are India's nuclear warheads.



i am serious man you have quite a batting left


----------



## fawwaxs

Ajmal into the attack now..


----------



## Mani2020

chalo misbah ki mis-field

partnership looking dangerous for Pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> krait baby you still have 4 batsman ...including 3 in form


Kahe ki form. Sab ko jaldi ghar jaana hai. Kal advertisement ki shooting jo hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Finaaaaaallly a wicket! We so needed that


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Other indians were saying that donate the match!! They dont want the match!


Well someone robs you and people ask what happened, it is easy to say I donated all my money to face their face.


----------



## Markus

AGle match mein zardari ko bhejo, may be his badluck will work for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

bach gaya raina

*gaya raina foot was in air *


----------



## Devil Soul

Raina gone.... the foot was in the air


----------



## Mani2020

*Raina gaya *


----------



## A.Rafay

*gayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## JonAsad

hehehe- cricket is a funny game- -

akmal on roll with the gloves- 2 brilliant catches and a tight stump- good going akmal-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

chu**** g****


----------



## Amaa'n

What an out what an out....


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Kahe ki form. Sab ko jaldi ghar jaana hai. Kal advertisement ki shooting jo hai.



khas taur pe kholi ko....tamana ziada pasand agaye ha hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

it was in the air. Raina is goinggggggggg


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Out..finally


----------



## Kompromat

Raina, down!


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Raina was playing pretty well tho..18 from 42 P)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

i hear hafeez speaking punjabi- lol-

btw what a straight leg stretch from raina-


----------



## GoodBoy

95/5.... abe yeh match hai 85-15 towards Pakistan.


----------



## Amaa'n

Kamran kmal compensating for his batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> AGle match mein zardari ko bhejo, may be his badluck will work for India.



*Agli baar to Imran khan Ayye ga Phir to tum loogon ki badluck in every match!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

DRaisinHerald said:


> Raina was playing pretty well tho..18 from 42 P)



he is a very dangerous batsman ...you never know with him...a very imp wicket


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

0ut be howa , groin pull bhi howa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*batch gaya ashwin very very close it was *


----------



## A.Rafay

Mani2020 said:


> he is a very dangerous batsman ...you never know with him...a very imp wicket



*dhoni ko nahee dhoya to kuch bhi ho sakta hai!!*


----------



## DRaisinHerald

I have to say, I wouldn't count India out until Dhoni goes out


----------



## fawwaxs

Now please get Dhoni. He is dangerous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> *dhoni ko nahee dhoya to kuch bhi ho sakta hai!!*



yup ...need to take his wicket as well InshALLAH jaldi out hoga dhoni


----------



## GoodBoy

India 96/6 declared... Indian Team is in hurry for a hotel party with chicks.


----------



## Devil Soul

now if Dhoni gets out .. 70% of people will leave the ground


----------



## fawwaxs

India 96-5 after 27.1 overs. Last wicket: Raina st Kamran b Hafeez 18(42)


----------



## Mani2020

GoodBoy said:


> India 96/6 declared... Indian Team is in hurry for a hotel party with chicks.



mate 5 out hain not 6


----------



## Devil Soul

RRR is 7+ now
100 up for india


----------



## GoodBoy

Mani2020 said:


> mate 5 out hain not 6



Abe mein future ki baat kar raha hoon.


----------



## Mani2020

100 up for india....ball spinning for ajmal ...he needs to get his line right


----------



## Markus

Dhoni is the last hope, he always was...


----------



## Mani2020

GoodBoy said:


> Abe mein future ki baat kar raha hoon.



you fail coz 100 is up


----------



## Devil Soul

req 151 from 126


----------



## fawwaxs

I wish India would win today so the 3rd and final ODI would be a draw breaker. PakvsInd matches always require some tension to be fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Dhoni will have to repeat the performance of the last match.


----------



## GoodBoy

Mani2020 said:


> you fail coz 100 is up



You failed to pick up the pun intended


----------



## blood

GoodBoy said:


> Abe mein future ki baat kar raha hoon.



there is no future in ind-pak matchs , there is only present .


----------



## fawwaxs

Dhoni about to cry why other batsmen aren't staying out there!!


----------



## Devil Soul

ball is spinning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

India's bowling was pathetic, now even batting has become pathetic.


----------



## Mani2020

fawwaxs said:


> I wish India would win today so the 3rd and final ODI would be a draw breaker. PakvsInd matches always require some tension to be fun



bhai KHUDA ka kahuf karo ...hamein aesa thrill nahi chahye .....if you want thrill do the dew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Irfan has secured a confirmed 4.


----------



## JonAsad

every ball going towards misbah-


----------



## A.Rafay

GoodBoy said:


> India 96/6 declared... Indian Team is in hurry for a hotel party with chicks.



*Hotel party with chicks seems legit!! *


----------



## Mani2020

yar ashwin kitna lucky reh raha ha atleast 4 times bacha ha out hotay huay


----------



## A.Rafay

Devil Soul said:


> ball is spinning



Dhonis head was also spinning


----------



## Kompromat

These Bloody,pop up ads are so annoying on my stream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

indian in trouble- behold for another indian defeat-


----------



## blood

meanwhile viratji ladki patane ke bahut tarekhe sekh liye abhi toda runs bananeke bhi tarikhe sekh lo warna selkon mobiles ke showroom me salesman ki naukri karni padegi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Aeronaut said:


> These Bloody,pop up ads are so annoying on my stream



use adblock from chrome store- only needs 2 clicks-

Behold Damad Ji is gona bowl now-


----------



## Kompromat

blood said:


> meanwhile viratji ladki patane ke bahut tarekhe sekh liye abhi toda runs bananeke bhi tarikhe sekh lo warna selkon mobiles ke showroom me salesman ki naukri karni padegi .




Oh boy


----------



## Markus

*Indian coach must be fired.*


----------



## Evil Flare

Ashwin outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mani2020

*ashwin gaya*


----------



## A.Rafay

Goneeeeeeee


----------



## JonAsad

jeeway jeeway jeeway hindustanion ka damad-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

GOne eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :evil laugh:


----------



## Amaa'n

What was ashwin doing.....he was all over the place for last two overs


----------



## Mani2020

*dammad ji strikes *


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUWET,,,,,


----------



## JonAsad

that guy jadeja is a really good batsmen and hitter- beware !!!


----------



## Mani2020

look what i said just a min ago 



> yar ashwin kitna lucky reh raha ha atleast 4 times bacha ha out hotay huay






look what i said just a min ago 



> yar ashwin kitna lucky reh raha ha atleast 4 times bacha ha out hotay huay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Oh la la


----------



## Amaa'n

Nice bowling by malik, comentitors just compared his style to saqlain mustaq


----------



## Marshmallow

*Pakistan Will Win!!!!*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ab dhoni ko uthao Phir maza aajaye ga!!*


----------



## Mani2020

Aeronaut said:


> GOne eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :evil laugh:



bhai thori dair evil hansi control ma rakho


----------



## Amaa'n

Yar Dhoni ko out karo please,


----------



## Evil Flare

Dhoni out ???????????????????/


----------



## DRaisinHerald

This is getting a bit boring?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> *Ab dhoni ko uthao Phir maza aajaye ga!!*



uthao nahi bhgao 

i mean while shout for stump


----------



## A.Rafay

kamran Phir se!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Wow, i thought India would win this game and the series would go down to a decider. But Indian batting has really been below par today.


----------



## A.Rafay

Look at dhoni he nod his head


----------



## mr42O

damn indians are bad loosers. they starting abusing Pakistanies on cricket forums since loosing... there goes aman ki asha lol


----------



## Amaa'n

146 on 102 balls s halwa once powerplay comes and dhoni including jadeja will be on it


----------



## A.Rafay

*Abhi Drinks break hai Pakistanio khyal se Piyo!!shayad acid na milaya ho unho ne*


----------



## Jango

I still have that weird feeling that Dhoni will get on the afterburners and punish us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> I still have that weird feeling that Dhoni will get on the afterburners and punish us.



So do i, he needs to go before powerplay


----------



## A.Rafay

That man hes got a big big job ahead of him!!! yayaya Dhoni ko abhi conductor banao!


----------



## Husnainshah

What's Dhoni's stategy from here on? How's dots gonna help win? He won't even go after Malik. lol


----------



## Devil Soul

145 from 99


----------



## wakapdf

Love this crowd! supporting both sides...


----------



## chauvunist

Dhoni is acting like Misbah here....


----------



## Kompromat

@nuclearpak This is to shoot down Dhoni

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jadeda Or Dhoni Must go!!*


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> @nuclearpak This is to shoot down Dhoni



Bravo Aero, Bravo!!!

I wish there were triple thanks!!!

This really cracked me up!!!

You made it yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

134 from 84


----------



## SMC

Can I get the confirmation that the Eden Gardens stadium still exists? Has it been burnt down yet?


----------



## Emmie

Dhoni 17 of 44 balls!


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> Bravo Aero, Bravo!!!
> 
> I wish there were triple thanks!!!
> 
> This really cracked me up!!!
> 
> You made it yourself?



Stole it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Emmie said:


> Dhoni 17 of 44 balls!



Even he is a human being!


----------



## Devil Soul

130 from 78 balls


----------



## DRaisinHerald

SMC said:


> Can I get the confirmation that the Eden Gardens stadium still exists? Has it been burnt down yet?



Wait, what?


----------



## JonAsad

did gul just showed middle finger to hafeez?-


----------



## Devil Soul

Markus said:


> Even he is a human being!


he is trying his level best not to loose his wkt at this stage .. saving india from total humiliation...


----------



## JonAsad

&#8206;>> After 36 OVERS Pakistan had hit 21 fours and 1 Six !!
India have Hit 6 fours !!


----------



## xyxmt

I turned off my TV its boring now, Energy bachao


----------



## Emmie

Markus said:


> Even he is a human being!



And it would be you who would yell at him if India loses, eh?

Did you even get what I was implying there? Huh!


----------



## Amaa'n

Dhoni is really taking his time....brilliant inning by hafeez as of yet, first with batting. And now bowling


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> &#8206;>> After 36 OVERS Pakistan had hit 21 fours and 1 Six !!
> India have Hit 6 fours !!



And they are know for their batting !! Batting to hum ne dekhayi hain dhoni dhul gaya hai!!


----------



## JonAsad

after so much struggling and crumbling- india has reached the half of the target score-


----------



## Markus

Emmie said:


> And it would be you who would yell at him if India loses, eh?
> 
> Did you even get what I was implying there? Huh!



I will never yell at him and I completely understand what you were implying.

Do you want him to attempt to hit each ball for six?

He knows what he is doing. He is the captain of India.


----------



## Strigon

The Indian side...it almost seems like they are intentionally going for Dots. Its just strange, an awesome performance by Dhoni in 1st ODI and now...eh


----------



## Markus

Devil Soul said:


> he is trying his level best not to loose his wkt at this stage .. saving india from total humiliation...



Exactly, he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Amaa'n

Dhoni really wants to hit hafeez now


----------



## Emmie

Markus said:


> I will never yell at him and I completely understand what you were implying.
> 
> Do you want him to attempt to hit each ball for six?
> 
> He knows what he is doing. He is the captain of India.



Yeah, yeah I am familiar with famous Indian logic 101...

At this stage he has to take calculated risks..


----------



## Devil Soul

121 now from 66

Out 7 down.....


----------



## JonAsad

Hurrrraayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

And there goes jadeja....and now dhoni will be on afterburner.....he has to take risk now


----------



## A.Rafay

*Mere banane ke dance ka time aagaya!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

India 131/7 (39.2 ov)
India require another 120 runs with 3 wickets and 10.4 overs remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

xyxmt said:


> I turned off my TV its boring now, Energy bachao



use havells


----------



## Markus

Emmie said:


> Yeah, yeah I am familiar with famous Indian logic 101...
> 
> At this stage he has to take calculated risks..



You are advised not to teach logic to the CAPTAIN OF INDIA.

He needs to get close to the target before firing, and even if we have to loose, he must ensure that run margin of India loosing is less.


----------



## Evil Flare

131/8 ...........................


----------



## Devil Soul

another one goes... 8 down
Ajmal da Wizard


----------



## A.Rafay

*gayayayyayayayayayayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## Kompromat

Bwahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## Amaa'n

As said by wasim akram. Magical delivery by the magician himself......


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Evil Flare

India 131/8 (39.4 ov)
India require another 120 runs with 2 wickets and 10.2 overs remaining

132/9 ...........


----------



## Devil Soul

WOW ...... 9
Ajmal da wizard gets 3 in his over


----------



## A.Rafay

*yayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 9*


----------



## Evil Flare

India 132/9 (40.0 ov)
India require another 119 runs with 1 wicket and 60 balls remaining


----------



## fawwaxs

3 wickets in an over by Ajmal. What a bowler he is. Pakistan need 1 more wickets to win! #PakvsInd


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

GAME OVER AJMAL WINS IT FOR PAKISTAN



THAT IS WHY HE IS WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION AJMAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Markus said:


> You are advised not to teach logic to the CAPTAIN OF INDIA.
> 
> He needs to get close to the target before firing, and even if we have to loose, he must ensure that run margin of India loosing is less.



Nay I wasn't teaching my logic to the skipper, I was referring to the cannons he faces... got it?

Do you remember his innings at Chennai ? He's kinda batter who doesn't move with this strike rate, this is what I implied there..

Now straight hit, is he close to the target? Rehnay de yar, itna tau hum bhi jantay hein...


----------



## A.Rafay

Evil Flare said:


> India 132/9 (40.0 ov)
> India require another 119 runs with 1 wicket and 60 balls remaining


*
India ka baap bhi nahee kar sakta take my word!!!*


----------



## Grindel

Match bohat close hy


----------



## Jango

Ajmal getting angry now, he wants to finish it early!


----------



## Devil Soul

now Dhoni wakes up.....


----------



## fawwaxs

Feeling sorry for my man Dhoni out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Dhoni is left to take the blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

137/9 41 ovrs


----------



## Amaa'n

Let ishant face junaid.....he wil teach him how to bowl


----------



## Jazzbot

Why aren't they putting camera on Kohli now...??? 
I wanna see him poker face..

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Markus

Aeronaut said:


> Dhoni is left to take the blame.


*
He is the captain, that's his job.*


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan aa raha hai- aanedo! #ndvspak advert seems to have disappeared!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

Well congratulation team Pakistan....
we won the match
and also the series. 
better luck Indians next time......
great match and great bowling from Pakistan....


----------



## Devil Soul

asking rate jumps to 13


----------



## Emmie

Markus said:


> *
> He is the captain, that's his job.*



This is exactly what I call Indian logic 101.... Failure of batting and bowling line up and blame goes to Dhoni!


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

I just joined back,and what the hell happened to Indian batting?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Markus

Emmie said:


> Nay I wasn't teaching my logic to the skipper, I was referring to the cannons he faces... got it?
> 
> Do you remember his innings at Chennai ? He's kinda batter who doesn't move with this strike rate, this is what I implied there..
> 
> Now straight hit, is he close to the target? Rehnay de yar, itna tau hum bhi jantay hein...



It's one thing to sit in front of a computer and give lectures and quite another to be in the middle of the ground amid the action.

Let Dhoni handle it, he is very good at that.

He is India's most successful captain and more importantly a World cup winning captain.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Seems it's Tata by by to captain's cap for Dhoni


----------



## Amaa'n

Emmie said:


> This is exactly what I call Indian logic 101.... Failure of batting and bowling line up and blame goes to Dhoni!


Exactly like in our case all the credit will go to misbah for captaincy. Even thiugh we all kmow hiw he himself plays


----------



## hunter_hunted

My combination Crictime.com + IndiaTv full masty full chaske


----------



## Evil Flare

Nisarg: "My only interest in the game now is - can India get past Pakistan's opening stand?" ( from cricinfo )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

good attempt by Malik


----------



## Emmie

Markus said:


> It's one thing to sit in front of a computer and give lectures and quite another to be in the middle of the ground amid the action.
> 
> Let Dhoni handle it, he is very good at that.
> 
> He is India's most successful captain and more importantly a World cup winning captain.



Opss, now he has just realized.. Where did I say he's failed one?


----------



## fawwaxs

And the PAKISTANI Flag waves High at the Eden Gardens! YahoOOOo!! P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

good to see watmore smiling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

kya bana match ka yaar


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT... did we win???
3rd umpire in action???


----------



## fawwaxs

GONEEE. PAKISTAN WON THE SERIESS


----------



## Devil Soul

thats bump ball

ohhh dam it ... i have to wait lil more to open bottle of pepsi


----------



## Evil Flare

Devil Soul said:


> good to see watmore smiling



Yup .. excited like a baby


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

That was not out!


----------



## Imran Khan

ajj indians nhi nazer a rahy is thread mai kher to hai na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

feel sorry for Dhoni, he got no idea what he need to do....


----------



## Husnainshah

hunter_hunted said:


> My combination Crictime.com + IndiaTv full masty full chaske



Link to India Tv please.The Match is almost over.


----------



## Amaa'n

Kohli thrashing everything in the mens room......lol


----------



## Markus

Atleast make 150.


----------



## Imran Khan

Husnainshah said:


> Link to India Tv please.The Match is almost over.



India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Congratulations Pakistan , you deserved it . 

Shameful performance by Indian batsmen. I hope they lose the 3rd match as well , so that they can shamed so badly that they at least try to do better against England.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

142/9 .......


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

#JaaneDo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Husnainshah said:


> Link to India Tv please.The Match is almost over.



CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket


----------



## Emmie

Imran Khan said:


> India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News



Why is "Asian Bradman" out there?


----------



## Safriz

666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Devil Soul

SIX. Dhoni


----------



## Amaa'n

Marvellous shot by dhoni


----------



## Devil Soul

Only 7 fours & a SIX in 46 overs.... WOW ....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Pakistanis and Pakistani Team on wonderful perfomance , and to Coach who made great imrovements in overall fielding of Pakistani player ... 

Salam ho tujhe Pakistani Team Great performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Oh yeh out lagta hai, Billy Bowden ki ungli khari hogaye : Star Sports' Commentator.

lol


----------



## fawwaxs

Nasir Jamshed becomes the 2nd Pakistani after Zaheer Abbas (1982/3) to hit 3 consecutive centuries against India in ODIs PakvsInd


----------



## hunter_hunted

Husnainshah said:


> Link to India Tv please.The Match is almost over.



Ye lo Dear

India TV Live | Watch India TV News Channel Online


----------



## MZUBAIR

Some one was saying that this game was Fixed ............where is that guy now ????????????

Indian Crowed is matured ..........thats really good news......they r supporting both teams


----------



## Devil Soul

17 extras in 150


----------



## Safriz

Imran Khan said:


> ajj indians nhi nazer a rahy is thread mai kher to hai na



Indian viewers must be as bored as the queen of England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Dhoni also got TUK TUK virus now....


----------



## Safriz

Required run rate 5 to win


Per ball

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Dhoni is trying to calm the crowd and control their anger by making them feel sorry for him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

match toh pak jeet raha hai par bohot boring match raha aaj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Indian cricket team is giving me enough reasons to quit watching cricket


----------



## KRAIT

My FB Status - Entire Indian team should have retired with Sachin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

KRAIT said:


> My FB Status - Entire Indian team should have retired with Sachin.



sirf dinda ko chhorke


----------



## KRAIT

fawwaxs said:


> Dhoni is trying to calm the crowd and control their anger by making them feel sorry for him


You guys find conspiracy everywhere. Dude, he couldn't hit the ball because he thought his home would have been crowded with angry fans.


----------



## Devil Soul

5o for Dhoni.... well played


----------



## MZUBAIR

DarkPrince said:


> match toh pak jeet raha hai par bohot boring match raha aaj



Hum kia karen wo OUT he itna jalde ho gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WE WIN WE WIN WE WIN


----------



## Husnainshah

AND IT'S OVEEEEEEEER, BIAAAAAAAAATH!


----------



## iPhone

I can't believe it, I thought we'd loose since theres a third match as wee but **** I'll take the win. Great job Pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

That awkward moment when even Indians are basically waiting to see an Indian wicket fall. #IndvsPak #PakvsInd&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

KRAIT said:


> You guys find conspiracy everywhere. Dude, he couldn't hit the ball because he thought his home would have been crowded with angry fans.



dhoni is jus trying 2 save his own +++  if u no wha i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

the perfect way to win the series. JINNSQUINN!


----------



## Devil Soul

Humiallah
ALLAH AKBAR
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Congratulations Pakistan. We've done it. Now let us make it 3-0


----------



## A.Rafay

*hahahahahaha Congrats Pakistan Team *


----------



## Kompromat

Brilliant team work, green team


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MZUBAIR

Tha tha tha tha PAkistaan Won !!!!


----------



## KRAIT

DarkPrince said:


> sirf dinda ko chhorke


We will take revenge. Dinda will be made Captain of our Gully Danda team and we will win series against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

And we won....ALHAMDULILLAH......well played by indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Aeronaut said:


> Brilliant team work, green team


We are green too. 

Our team's performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Was Zardari There watching match today?


Bowlers saved the match today for pakistan!


----------



## KRAIT

balixd said:


> And we won....ALHAMDULILLAH......well played by indians


Chal be bada aaya well played bolne wala. Seedhe bol naa Dho diya. 

I am with you.

Isn't it weird, Pakistanis are saying well played to Indian team and we are bashing our own team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Aerial firing at its best outside....


----------



## Emmie

well done Pakistan, commiserations team India...

Well deserve victory! Keep glowing green shirts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan wins first ODI series against India since 2005


----------



## PurpleButcher

Dhoni should be given the man of the match  he was the only indian to remain not out


----------



## MZUBAIR

That is IPL Output !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;&#1586; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748; &#1605;&#1615;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705; &#1729;&#1608;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations Pakistanis.


----------



## Chak Bamu

KRAIT, Sachin did the right thing. He must have had some idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*MAR DALA.....MAR DALA*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Bola tha naa Pakistan Jeetay gaa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

MZUBAIR said:


> That is IPL Output !!!!!!!!


We will take revenge by making more money in IPL. 

Its a conspiracy to make ODIs and Tests lame in India so that people watch IPL only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Close this thread.
Rape is against forum rules.



sorry, couldn't resist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Dho Dala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> *MAR DALA.....MAR DALA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistani cricketers have been charged for raping the Indian cricket team.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> We will take revenge by making more money in IPL.
> 
> Its a conspiracy to make ODIs and Tests lame in India so that people watch IPL only.



Sounds legit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

T20 is not cricket , real cricket is Test & ODI that is where your skills show ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan Beats World Champion in their Home town . Now champions even cant say " Ghar mein tou chuuha bhi sheer hota hai


----------



## KRAIT

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> T20 is not cricket , real cricket is Test & ODI that is where your skills show ..


Yeah. That's why we show our skills in loosing ODIs and Test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Many respects to Krait for being the only remaining Indian on the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

Windjammer said:


> *Pakistani cricketers have been charged for raping the Indian cricket team.*



*and too a gang rape......hahahaha.....*


----------



## Safriz

Much needed series win by Pakistan..
Will bring back Confidence in Pakistani cricket among Pakistani Public..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Congrats Pakistan for well deserved victory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

WELL PLAYED INDIA - KEEP IT UP IN NEXT MATCH AS WELL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

iPhone said:


> Many respects to Krait for being the only remaining Indian on the thread.


WTF....... I am the only one. 

Are kahan gaye World Champions.........English dhoke gaye, ab Pakistani. BCCI please Bangladesh ko mat bulana.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I want a white wash. I want a white wash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

OMG what a celebration thru out the country. Its better than any New Year party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

KRAIT said:


> We will take revenge. Dinda will be made Captain of our Gully Danda team and we will win series against Pakistan.



that will depend on whose gully and whose danda


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## walwal

HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> *and too a gang rape......hahahaha.....*



Huh ! Can understand your feelings, but reaction could have been better.


----------



## KRAIT

LoveIcon said:


> WELL PLAYED INDIA - KEEP IT UP IN NEXT MATCH AS WELL


Khaak well played. 

badiya hai next generation bade hoke Cricket se apni padai kharab nahin karegi. See, its a conspiracy to increase our efficiency.


----------



## Windjammer

iPhone said:


> Many respects to Krait for being the only remaining Indian on the thread.



He can almost pass as a fractured Pakistani .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

xyxmt said:


> that will depend on whose gully and whose danda


I am talking of Gully Danda....Not Lully Danda....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*&#1729;&#1605; &#1729;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1711;&#1746; &#1548; &#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1711;&#1746;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

KRAIT said:


> WTF....... I am the only one.
> 
> Are kahan gaye World Champions.........English dhoke gaye, ab Pakistani. BCCI please Bangladesh ko mat bulana.



Bangladesh is available now you should strike a deal

Indian strategy to have 8 batsman is not working, they gotta have at least 4 specialized bowlers, I never expected pakistan to score big


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Good well behaved Crowd in the stadium..
No trouble despite their team losing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> He can almost pass as a fractured Pakistani .


Main Pakistani nahin hun. Only Indian Cricket team can crawl in their home.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Well done Pakistan


----------



## Markus

Well played!


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> WTF....... I am the only one.
> 
> Are kahan gaye World Champions.........English dhoke gaye, ab Pakistani. BCCI please Bangladesh ko mat bulana.



Ab India 3 gunna Lagan bharay gaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> *&#1729;&#1605; &#1729;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1711;&#1746; &#1548; &#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1711;&#1746;*



Har medan me har manzil per jeetey gey bahi jeetey ge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

xyxmt said:


> that will depend on whose gully and whose danda



I just realised we have Gul and they have Dinda...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

Chalo jii Misbah kii english suno


----------



## walwal

Safriz said:


> Good well behaved Crowd in the stadium..
> No trouble despite their team losing....



I believe Kolkata crowd has come long way after that infamous response during India-Srilanka match; if I am not mistaken 1996 W Cup semi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

DRaisinHerald said:


> I just realised we have Gul and they have Dinda...


 Epic man. Thanks for support. 
@xyxmt See, my Pakistani brother came to help me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Aaj tu Dhoni ki Dhulaiii ho gi Indian Media par.... Somebody give link of spicy tv channel please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Safriz said:


> Chalo jii Misbah kii english suno



Jaane do. Ultimately game quality matters. If that was the case Inzy would top all of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

walwal said:


> Huh ! Can understand your feelings, but reaction could have been better.



I apologize if you think it inappropriate.......as it was not in that context by any mean.....it was just a light hearted jock......


----------



## Markus

*Acid tayar hai, koi bhi pakistani player zinda nahi jana chahiye*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Chalo jii Misbah kii english suno


We can teach him English, please teach our cricketers, Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DRaisinHerald

KRAIT said:


> Epic man. Thanks for support.
> @xyxmt See, my Pakistani brother came to help me.



The game should be renamed Danda-Gully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Celebrations in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Congrates Pakistan.........

& as usual india lose to Pakistan...


----------



## Kambojaric

HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> *and too a gang rape......hahahaha.....*



Brothers, i think you should refrain from making jokes on rape in the current context. Its in bad taste considering what has just happened in Delhi.
Anyways congrats to Pakistan, fully deserved win jawano

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

All credit goes to Zardari for not going there to watch the match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Thank you team green. Thank you very much. Love you guys. 

And thank you Zardari for not going to watch the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azybro

We won yahooooooooooooooo


----------



## walwal

HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> I apologize if you think it inappropriate.......as it was not in that context by any mean.....it was just a light hearted jock......



No yaar. Don't be apologetic. I understood the context, however the core word in that statement seemed derogatory and not worth of putting in a joke form. 

Thik hai.... COngrats you all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Would some body post hat video of song yeh kiya howa, kaise howa, kub huwa, kaise bole

I just saw Vinod Kamli singing on tv lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> We can teach him English, please teach our cricketers, Cricket.



Indian cricketers have great potential. To work in over hyped TV ads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azybro

Kiya match tha yaar amazing


----------



## KRAIT

So true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Windjammer said:


> *Pakistani cricketers have been charged for raping the Indian cricket team.*



ghayara players ka gang rape ho gaya!!! Pakistani Team ne Kaam tamam Ker dia india ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

azybro said:


> We won yahooooooooooooooo


Uth gaye tum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

Where is Raz ? He predicted with conviction this was fixed series. First ODI for India, Second for Pakistan


----------



## DarkPrince

oye jaldi batao_ india tv _par kya news aa raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Awesome match BY PAKISTAN AND 2 indians dont be sad good luck next time  =)) sade shahzadeee te chaa geye


----------



## Baby Leone

It shows tht Pakistani batting line has also become one of the best in the world along with the deadliest bawling attack...


----------



## Sugarcane

Main reason Bangladesh does not want to play Pakistan is the fear of a Green Wash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

walwal said:


> Where is Raz ? He predicted with conviction this was fixed series. First ODI for India, Second for Pakistan


 @RazPaK is banned but No problem WIn WIN situation !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

So proud of the young guns of Pakistan cricket. Nasir, Junaid. The future of Pakistan Cricket is bright for sure.


----------



## Baby Leone

DarkPrince said:


> oye jaldi batao_ india tv _par kya news aa raha hai



han yr plzz give us links till now they should hav already blamed ISI for their team's failure.


----------



## Areesh

Breaking: Another gang rape at EdenGarden. Candle march against Pakistan tomorrow. Be there. #IndVsPak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

JUniad is an excellent bowler and Jamshed is an excellent batsman....good find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*
Pakistan's Got Talent. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

LoveIcon said:


> Main reason Bangladesh does not want to play Pakistan is the fear of a Green Wash



i dont think so pak agar BD se BD pe bhi khele phir bhi white wash hi hone wala hai

pak bowling attack 2 much hai BD players k liye


----------



## --,-'{@

sahi kaha amazing! specially when u have already beaten India in India in a 3 match series. 2 out of 3 really amazing, best of luck to make it 3-0


----------



## Safriz

Indian Cricket fans now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

First England Now Pakistan. looks like Ghosts of Partition are haunting us #indVsPak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

*I wish Gary Kirsten comes back to the India side.*


----------



## Safriz

Pakistani fans now

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Breaking: Another gang rape at EdenGarden. Candle march against Pakistan tomorrow. Be there. #IndVsPak


Pathetic comment. Learn from your compatriots and those women who went out for candle march in Pakistan for a girl in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Actor of The Match award for Kohli for exhibiting immense aggression and attitude and performing nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> Breaking: Another gang rape at EdenGarden. Candle march against Pakistan tomorrow. Be there. #IndVsPak



This is only a damn cricket game.

You need to mind those drones, they are raping your country's reputation in real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Safriz said:


> Pakistani fans now



I bet some crazy fan is doing just that right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96




----------



## Baby Leone

Veena Malik is on India tv....


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Pathetic comment. Learn from your compatriots and those women who went out for candle march in Pakistan for a girl in India.



The tweet is by an Indian and a Mumbaikar. You should advice her about this. I just copy pasted her tweet here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> I want a white wash. I want a white wash.



Yaar......between India and Pakistan....it's a brown wash.


----------



## Safriz

LoveIcon said:


> Actor of The Match award for Kohli for exhibiting immense aggression and attitude and performing nothing.



Oh no..i missed all that 

when was that?


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> This is only a damn cricket game.
> 
> You need to mind those drones, they are raping your country's reputation in real.



Ufff. That tweet was from an Indian.


----------



## KRAIT

Markus said:


> This is only a damn cricket game.


No need to stoop to his level. Drone is a sensitive issue.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Yaar......between India and Pakistan....it's a brown wash.



I want that wash to be bloody *RED*.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Im watching India TV and laughing Hard!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

KRAIT said:


> No need to stoop to his level. Drone is a sensitive issue.



Abe chhup kar, warna thapad maar dunga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Veena Malik On India TV As HOst LOL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> The tweet is by an Indian and a Mumbaikar. You should advice her about this. I just copy pasted her tweet here.


And should I copy paste what people in India say about Pakistan ?


----------



## Areesh

Chennai earlier & Kolkata today proved that molestation is a pan-India phenomenon, not just restricted to Delhi. #IndvsPak

Again a tweet by an Indian.


----------



## laiqs@mi

Even the usually poker-faced Dav Whatmore is overjoyed at the victory, gets a hug from Misbah before he sets off to shake hands with the rest of the Pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> And should I copy paste what people in India say about Pakistan ?



It is your own people who are disrespecting the rape victim. I can give you the link of her tweet account. You should scold her for such tweets.


----------



## JonAsad

Lol- ballay ballay-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Congrats to Pakistan team. 

Seems like this thread is now more focused on bashing India for molestation and bringing rape everywhere.


----------



## A.Rafay

LOL LOL on India TV!!


----------



## iPhone

DarkPrince said:


> oye jaldi batao_ india tv _par kya news aa raha hai



They're saying the two J's have dismantled India. Junaid destroyed the top Indian order of batting with his thunderous bowling and Jamshed with his three consecutive 100's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Markus said:


> Abe chhup kar, warna thapad maar dunga


Internet bully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

hahha bht nagawar he hume Pakistan se harna, chahe dunya ki jis team se har jao per Pakistan se harna humein manzoor nahi...amm awam on india tv...

another guy from publib "agar tandulkar hota to Pakistan ki aesi ki tesi ho jati"

hahha wht an entertainment


----------



## Areesh

A.Rafay said:


> LOL LOL on India TV!!



Kia ho raha hai India TV par. Share it here yaar.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nafsiati

Indians what a shame.....


----------



## iPhone

KRAIT said:


> Congrats to Pakistan team.
> 
> Seems like this thread is now more focused on bashing India for molestation and bringing rape everywhere.



Yeah these gotta stop the rape reference with the win. It's just nasty and not to mention HOMO. Guys raping other guys. What is this the US prison?


----------



## A.Rafay

Areesh said:


> Kia ho raha hai India TV par. Share it here yaar.



Veena Malik is host of program and Other five indians bashing india team and taking funny live calls LOL


----------



## Marshmallow

Safriz said:


> Pakistani fans now
> 
> 
> 
> OR LIKE THIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

A.Rafay said:


> Veena Malik is host of program and Other five indians bashing india team and taking funny live calls LOL



Share it here. I just can't wait.


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistani Fans Party Hard!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aks18



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wakapdf

Captain's inning by Dhoni! Well played India! We got lucky today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

wakapdf said:


> Captain's inning by Dhoni! Well played India! We got lucky today.



Pakistani bowling isn't luck. It is all class. The top class that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

Ok... Let's see if Indians can come and beat us on our home ground...

After this performance I strongly doubt they'd agree to an Ind vs Pak match any time soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Areesh said:


> Share it here. I just can't wait.



Indian & Pakistani Tv Channels Live Online Stream - DesiFreeTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

wakapdf said:


> Captain's inning by Dhoni! Well played India! We got lucky today.



Lucky ? Are you sarcastic or serious ? Your guys deserved.


----------



## funtoosh

india is not fit to play anywhere. they are all fat with easy money


----------



## arp2041

ODI SERIES WAS FIXED


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> Ok... Let's see if Indians can come and beat us on our home ground...
> After this performance I strongly doubt they'd agree to an Ind vs Pak match any time soon.


They are scared. They won't come. You know what I mean.


----------



## A.Rafay

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200346876573567




@Safriz @Aeronaut @Areesh @aks18 @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Kia ho raha hai India TV par. Share it here yaar.



Yea ho raha hey pourey India Mei'n.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

KRAIT said:


> And should I copy paste what people in India say about Pakistan ?



No need, we already know. 

I was watching a program this morning, on Aaj Tak and they were moaning why Javed Miandad was grated a visa to India 

Indian mentality is pretty well known to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

the way indian media is behaving is more to celebrate than our win. Lol. Pathetic behaviour.

the way indian media is behaving is more to celebrate than our win. Lol. Pathetic behaviour.


----------



## nafsiati

Marvellous innings played by Dhoni! full dho dia


----------



## slapshot

oay yeh kia hu rha hay  veena malik hosting the show
http://www.indiatvnews.com/livetv/


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Bamxa said:


> Brothers, i think you should refrain from making jokes on rape in the current context. Its in bad taste considering what has just happened in Delhi.
> Anyways congrats to Pakistan, fully deserved win jawano



Oh my dear i have already explain that it was not in that context by any mean...... refer to my earlier post below.....



HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> I apologize if you think it inappropriate.......as it was not in that context by any mean.....it was just a light hearted jock......



even then I apologize again......second time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## friendly_troll96

Dear India Tv,

Becharay Dhoni ko mandna chhorr do... agar itna hi khrab hy dhoni tuo Misbah le lo aur dhoni hmen dedo

Deal?


---------------------

Kohli's 'larki patanay ka tariqa' is quite practical... just saying.


----------



## nafsiati

aks18 said:


>


 It was a gang rape in EdenGarden! indians What a shame


----------



## HRK

KRAIT said:


> We can teach him English, please teach our cricketers, Cricket.



It will not be beneficial for either side.......aap loog Angarazi boohal jaoo ga or hum cricket................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

walwal said:


> Lucky ? Are you sarcastic or serious ? Your guys deserved.



Breaking the ice... Our batting line up collapsed. If it werent for the openers, we would have been doomed


----------



## Emmie

Indian media will never let you down! Pathetic usage of the words!


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> ODI SERIES WAS FIXED



Confidence Building Measure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laiqs@mi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Emmie

@KRAIT, buddy I am really having party... Come, join me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

After Zaheer Abbas, now Nasir Jamshed is the only Pakistani to score 3 centuries in a row vs India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

laiqs@mi said:


>



1. Afridi didn't play

2. Is that a Super-Saiyan Afridi?


----------



## Baby Leone

lol indians are really pathetic & unprofessional when it comes to media.......
a guy called on india tv said " yeh jo india ke players ads me pesa kamate hain kohli logon ko batata he ke larki kese patai jati he in se cricket to khela nai jata larki patane ke ideas ate hain sirf in ko larkiyan patane ki agency khol do or team se nikal do"

it was really funny

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> @KRAIT, buddy I am really having party... Come, join me.



hut, FLIRT kar raha hai krait baby key saath?? 

chal-chal peechey line me lag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

Its a TROLL APOCALYPSE in here! Run for cover!!! Dont forget to shoot them in the head!


----------



## haviZsultan

Looks like time for Indian cricket over now... 

How about doing something else... like playing with toys...


----------



## Emmie

funtoosh said:


> has le muslimon kas le.. har kutte ka din aata hai. hahahaah... indian cricket team ke bhi din aayega.. zaroor aayega..



Intehai ghatya post... Aur yeh kya? 



> indian cricket team ke bhi din aayega.



Kuch tau khyal ker! Hahhahahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

ok on miandad.. i agree that he should not be given a visa. he has knowingly had a relation with a terrorist who has bombed india and thus by association is a villain. i wish he was denied.


----------



## aks18

dhoni was the only bats man in indian team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

LoveIcon said:


> Confidence Building Measure



YES, in exchange for MFN status


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> hut, FLIRT kar raha hai krait baby key saath??
> 
> chal-chal peechey line me lag



Tau kya aur bhi flirt ker rahay hein kya? Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, aisa nai hoskta..

Tau bhi aja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

Emmie said:


> Intehai post... Aur yeh kya?
> 
> 
> 
> Kuch tau khyal ker! Hahhahahahhaha



lagta to yeh hai k aj kal din aye howy hain ..........
if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wakapdf

It was a good game. Khel main har jeet ho te rah te hai... Abhi aik aur game baqi hai


----------



## laiqs@mi

DRaisinHerald said:


> 1. Afridi didn't play
> 
> 2. Is that a Super-Saiyan Afridi?



harbhajan bhe nahi khela dono ikathey they. jaisy he india hara yeh us wakat ka action hai.


----------



## nafsiati

funtoosh said:


> ok on miandad.. i agree that he should not be given a visa. he has knowingly had a relation with a terrorist who has bombed india and thus by association is a villain. i wish he was denied.



ha ha ha! wet dreams son!


----------



## funtoosh

paksitan had all the time to mentally prepare. indian team did not have any time.


----------



## aks18

1st ODI mai b dhoni Indian team ko bacha gaya nahi tou 100 par all team out hoo jani thi


----------



## JonAsad

Even after the defeat Dhoni was able to improve on his one day average- 54* added few decimals- thats what he play for i think--


----------



## DarkPrince

vina malik zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Even a Pakistani Buddha performs better than Indian Cricketers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

funtoosh said:


> paksitan had all the time to mentally prepare. indian team did not have any time.



Whose fault is this?- certainly not ours--



funtoosh said:


> paksitan had all the time to mentally prepare. indian team did not have any time.



Whose fault is this?- certainly not ours--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Areesh said:


> The tweet is by an Indian and a Mumbaikar. You should advice her about this. I just copy pasted her tweet here.



You copy cat.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer

Been dragged out of my seat....
Party time guys.....see you all later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pakistani fans on PDF 







Courtesy @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JonAsad

Indian media portraying dhoni as if he is a terrorist- -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

The Aggressive Kid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> I thought same for Fatima Jinnah's husband.



Maybe he was from India!


----------



## Safriz

ARY news...

"Pakistan nay Dhoni 11 ko Dhoo dala" 


Pakistani channels..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sedqal

Pakistan goes to India... Then >

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

GUYSSSSSSSSSSSS DO WATCH THIS FOR FUN hahahahahahaha

India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

wakapdf said:


> It was a good game. Khel main har jeet ho te rah te hai... Abhi aik aur game baqi hai



How dare you bring your classiness to the thread and ruin the general mood of Pakistanis?

Chal dafa hoja idhar se...!!!


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> @KRAIT, buddy I am really having party... Come, join me.


Kahe ki party yaar...kuch logon ne rape laake mood off kar diya. 

I am having tea. 

Rain check. 



A.Rafay said:


> Maybe he was from India!


Bingo....Leave yaar. Deleting my comment. You party hard today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

A.Rafay said:


> Maybe he was from India!



What she had a husband?-


----------



## Sedqal

KRAIT said:


> Kahe ki party yaar...kuch logon ne rape laake mood off kar diya.
> 
> I am having tea.
> 
> Rain check.
> 
> Bingo....Leave yaar. Deleting my comment. You party hard today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Jaheer Abbas giving great analysis.

@Sedqal Tharki..............


----------



## haviZsultan

This is what we are about to see Indians do:






Hrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Kumar : 9 Overs (no maiden) - 61/1 at 6.77 runs per over
Junaid : 9 Overs (1 maiden) - 39/3 at 4.33 runs per over

The difference..


----------



## Safriz

Zaheer abbas on Indian TV..

says sehwag is old now and has bad eyesight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

nafsiati said:


> ha ha ha! wet dreams son!



mate, put yourself in the others' shoes and think if you will like to have a terrorist associate on your soil as a guest?


----------



## KRAIT

7 catches dropped by Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

Nasir Jamshed played 4 ODI's against India: 53*, 112, 101, 106. Total runs: 372 &#9829;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Zaheer abbas on Indian TV..
> says sehwag is old now and has bad eyesight


Abe he said right. India playing too many matches for money. BCCI should be charged with bonded labour. 

Veena made to shut up.


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> 7 catches dropped by Indians.



if the ball is in the air .. its a dropped catch for TV india


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Kahe ki party yaar...kuch logon ne rape laake mood off kar diya.
> 
> I am having tea.
> 
> Rain check.



Chill yara! It's just excitement, it goes with both the nations. So relax!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Kahe ki party yaar...kuch logon ne rape laake mood off kar diya.
> 
> I am having tea.



krait baby tum aisey party me mat jana @Emmie kuch bhi mila sakta hai tumhari drink me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Abe he said right. India playing too many matches for money. BCCI should be charged with bonded labour.




Yes agreed on that....Players need some rest...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

haviZsultan said:


> This is what we are about to see Indians do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........................


the last time this happened, we reached the WC Finals ( giving a royal boot to the 2 w's and went all the way to test no1 and wc winners ) if thats the result I dont mind above happening


----------



## Pukhtoon

Baat tu pora karne do na veeeeeeeeena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nafsiati

Cheers to Veena Malik!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Send them to Karachi..we will entertain them 

since when Vina Malik became cricket expert


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> 7 catches dropped by Indians.



What? Sarcasm?


----------



## Pukhtoon

Raat ko bister keh opper be practice kareinge kia


----------



## haviZsultan

We couldn't have won without the support of Veena Malik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> krait baby tum aisey party me mat jana @Emmie kuch bhi mila sakta hai tumhari drink me



Tension na lay mere ghar mein phenyl ban hay!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Yes agreed on that....Players need some rest...


Actually if we give them time to rest, they will do more hard work in Advertisements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> What she had a husband?-



I was just kidding in full party mood!!


----------



## KRAIT

Pukhtoon said:


> Baat tu pora karne do na veeeeeeeeena


You also saw that...... Indians taking frustration out on masoom Veena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Indian fans are angry as shown on TV but i think they got a point ...


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Tension na lay mere ghar mein phenyl ban hay!


He is talking of Ruffies.


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> What she had a husband?-



I was just kidding in full party mood!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

KRAIT said:


> Actually if we give them time to rest, they will do more hard work in Advertisements.



tu jake kohli se ladki patana sikh le

waise bhi tu pura din PDF me hi para rehta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyph3r

India tv ..great entertainment these guys are shivering in the cold


----------



## KRAIT

@Aeronaut Bhai Happy New Year 2012, and Happy New Year 2013. 

Abhi tak 2011 atake ho.


----------



## Pukhtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Veena for president of PCB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> He is talking of Ruffies.



LOL i heard these ruffies in hangover they are dangerous things!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

DarkPrince said:


> tu jake kohli se ladki patana sikh le
> waise bhi tu pura din PDF me hi para rehta hai


Nahin yaar. Aaj to 4 baje online aaya tha. Acha hua match nahin dekha, padai kar li.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> Tension na lay mere ghar mein phenyl ban hay!



abey PHENYL sey thora upper uth ja, me toh drugs ki baat kar raha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> He is talking of Ruffies.



Hahahha.. Tooba, tooba! I actually seek a consent and most of the times they don't refuse..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Going through Indian member posts here, before and after the match......

Priceless!!!


----------



## Safriz

Captions please


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> abey PHENYL sey thora upper uth ja, me toh drugs ki baat kar raha tha



Na ker, kyo mera delhi wala haal kerwai ga! Bohat jootay parien gay mujhe


----------



## Safriz

Umar Akmal trolling on FB..



> Nasir Jamshed, a 23 year old Pakistani boy defeats a nation of 1.2 billion people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Sonay pe sohaga - Dawood ka sambdhi bhi ja raha hay India!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> LOL i heard these ruffies in hangover they are dangerous things!!


Bhai read about this drug. 

Scopolamine- Devil's Breath. You can ask any person to do anything after you even blow this drug on his face. He will go to ATM and give you all the money and won't remember anything.

Scopolamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## haviZsultan

*Breaking News:*

Riots in India after defeat by Pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Hahahha.. Tooba, tooba! I actually seek a consent and most of the times they don't refuse..


Internet Casanova......Durr Fitte Munh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Dhoni now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@haviZsultan Hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Mani2020

*Zardari kameena *

jab match dekhna ka sahi maza ana that light chali gaye...came back after 3 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Epic comment gy an indian-



> abhi cricket 2007 download karne ja raha hu...team nai baja payi to kya mai bajata hu ...Aane Do



-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> @haviZsultan Hope this doesn't happen.



well the crowd was damn good,so not gona happen if it didnt happen in the stadium


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> Hahahha.. Tooba, tooba! I actually seek a consent and most of the times they don't refuse..



bas kar kitna FEKEGA


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> *Zardari kameena *
> jab match dekhna ka sahi maza ana that light chali gaye...came back after 3 hours


We transferred 10% of total profit made by BCCI to his account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Internet Casanova......Durr Fitte Munh.



Don't take that so earnestly, ain't flirting you...


----------



## haviZsultan

KRAIT said:


> @haviZsultan Hope this doesn't happen.



Yeah... just trolling. 

Indians you have to watch that video...


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> Sonay pe sohaga - Dawood ka sambdhi bhi ja raha hay India!



usey bhi AAN DO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Emmie said:


> Don't take that so earnestly, ain't flirting you...



Not Flirting hot KRAIT?
You must be gay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## funtoosh

Safriz said:


> Umar Akmal trolling on FB..



lol... then if india beats pakistan can we say virat a boy of 22 defeats 1.6 billion muslims?


----------



## JonAsad

Where is our all the time praying for Pakistani win hero @HappinessMark!- Allah Bless him-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> bas kar kitna FEKEGA



Lol... Chal thora kam ker detta hoon, 99% of the times they don't refuse... Ok now?


----------



## Safriz

funtoosh said:


> lol... then if india beats pakistan can we say virat a boy of 22 defeats 1.6 billion muslims?



yes you can


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> We transferred 10% of total profit made by BCCI to his account.



tabhi he saved india from mu laugh.....fitay moun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

dhoni kafi samajhdar hai

aur unki media ulluose bhari pari hai

kya trolling chal rahi hai india tv par

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

Safriz said:


> yes you can



ok then we beat 1.6 billion muslims last week in 2nd t20;


----------



## Mani2020

*lou ji latest news*

In a collaboration show b/w Geo tv and an indian channel there was a post match program running which connected both the sets with ex players ...last time vinod kambli had a tussle with imran nazir and bet the next odi will be won by india ...but as india lost ...Pakistani side played the song 

*Kambli badnaam hui dhoni tere liye *

and the other side cut the line 

rest of the program was covered with a live call to kambli

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

funtoosh said:


> ok then we beat 1.6 billion muslims last week in 2nd t20;



If that cheers you up, then OK


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> Lol... Chal thora kam ker detta hoon, 99% of the times they don't refuse... Ok now?



abey tujhey toh koi ladki muh bhi nahi lagayegi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

India will loose 10 matches in a row to show their respect to 10 dulkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

KRAIT said:


> They are scared. They won't come. You know what I mean.



I think we can shut people up now for good who were using a few victories to say India vs Pakistan dynamic has been changed.

I mean I remember vsdoc attributed our entire record to Sharjah, but here we have beaten India in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Indians don't object to Watheem Atram visa, he haj inthwing and out-thwing, but object to my vija cos my in-laws are out-laws - Miandad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> India will loose 10 matches in a row to show their respect to 10 dulkar.



Position bhi 10th ho jai gi  Double respect to 10dulkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

congrats to my pakistani friends.u guys played better and deserved to win.enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Haji ali Madad Jattak | Provincial Minister of Food,Balochistan @ Pakistan Herald

Mr.Minister announces one camel for each Player of Pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## funtoosh

haar kar jeetne waalon ko baazigar kehte hain


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> I think we can shut people up now for good who were using a few victories to say India vs Pakistan dynamic has been changed.
> I mean I remember vsdoc attributed our entire record to Sharjah, but here we have beaten India in India.


 Actually BCCI wanted India to loose so that when people will have no hope, India will start watching again in more number and BCCI will make more money. Also Indian team needed much rest for IPL, so they rest in ODIs and Test matches. 

BTW you have to wait for another 2 years to shut Indians up. World Cup abhi duur hai. 



funtoosh said:


> haar kar jeetne waalon ko baazigar kehte hain


Aur haar ke fir Haarne waale ko Dhoni.


----------



## DarkPrince

Safriz said:


> Haji ali Madad Jattak | Provincial Minister of Food,Balochistan @ Pakistan Herald
> 
> Mr.Minister announces one camel for each Player of Pakistani team



camel


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> abey tujhey toh koi ladki muh bhi nahi lagayegi



Mein ziada mooh lagwata bhi nai.. 

Civility please, Krait is around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

funtoosh said:


> haar kar jeetne waalon ko baazigar kehte hain



Is context mein aisi baton ko chawwalian kehtay hein-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Mein ziada mooh lagwata bhi nai..
> Civility please, Krait is around.


Aaj bada shareef ban raha hai tu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

DarkPrince said:


> camel



yes..seriously..
was announces on ARY news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

who is the world champions now? who all did they beat in world championship?



Safriz said:


> yes..seriously..
> was announces on ARY news


camel is known as ship of the desert


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> yes..seriously..
> was announces on ARY news


Hahahaha....Trolling ki hudd hai yaar ye to.

Car hi de deta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Aaj bada shareef ban raha hai tu.



Mein hoon he bara shareef, app chaho tau sharafat ali see poch lein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> *Mere banane ke dance ka time aagaya!!*



bhindii boy tum chah gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Aaj bada shareef ban raha hai tu.



krait baby iski meethi meethi bato me mat ana, saari mard jat aise hoti hai (including me)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

I think it's time to say good bye to Sehwag, let Rahane replace him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

differnece between indian and paksitani.. toady indians are gracefully joing with pakistani after their loss in a game of cricket

but i remember how the pakistanis cired that match was fixed during their wc semi final loss.. tch tch


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

It was a good toss to lose, Dhoni misread the track. Sourav was sure team batting first had a good chance.


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> It was a good toss to lose, Dhoni misread the track. Sourav was sure team batting first had a good chance.



abey TOSS ke pehle kyo nahi bataya


----------



## Sugarcane

Indian team took Aman ki Asha too seriously. Took 2 step for it. I hope now Pak will at-least take 1. It has to be mutual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> abey TOSS ke pehle kyo nahi bataya


, 

Waseem ne bataya tha, yad karoo..


----------



## KRAIT

S.U.R.B. said:


>


I already posted it. Copy cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Time for @isro2222 to give some predictions... was it good greys who entered Pakistanis bodies today to help us win the match or was it the evil greys that entered the body of Indians? What happened man.... we are so alone without you. 

You didn't even answer my questions my brother. 

For those who don't know, our brother isro2222 is a specialist in the field of cricket and what goes on behind it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Emmie said:


> I think it's time to say good bye to Sehwag, let Rahane replace him..




ummm....I think that Dhoni was playing for himself today,not for team----I am sorry to say but I posted what I feel...

anyways...................



 P A K I S T A N W I N S ! !  


*CONGRATULATIONS TEAM PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Kaisa dia *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Areesh said:


>



lol...we posted that image at almost same time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

KRAIT said:


> I already posted it. Copy cat.



Koi bat nai yarr, Junaid Khan reload kar ke dobara _over_ karwane aya tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Hasnain2009 said:


> lol...we posted that image at almost same time



Lol just saw it on FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

funtoosh said:


> haar kar jeetne waalon ko baazigar kehte hain



Har kar jeetne walay ko Shoaib ka sasuraal kehte hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

S.U.R.B. said:


> Koi bat nai yarr, Junaid Khan reload kar ke dobara _over_ karwane aya tha.


WTF................

Ye kya likha, kyun likha. @Emmie I am going for suicide. 

Upar wala tujhe maaf nahin karega SURB

Yaar kitne bekaar dialogue maarte ho. Kam se dialogue to apne players ki tarah maaro...Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Watch Pak-India Taakra - 3rd January 2013

*Must Watch  Kumble VS Hamid Mir Takra *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

WoW WoW WoW

Mission accomplished beforehand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sugarcane

Aa raha hai Pakistan Aane Do , Cup leke ja raha hai, Jane Do!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> We will take revenge by making more money in IPL.
> 
> Its a conspiracy to make ODIs and Tests lame in India so that people watch IPL only.




because in IPL indians are villains and indians are heroes...both at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

This is an amazing thread... you see members you haven't seen anywhere else at all.


----------



## Safriz

I want a greenwash now...

India must lose the next match


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Mani2020

*plz post indian tv reports *


----------



## Areesh

Lol why Junaid was trying to piss Ishant off after taking the last wicket.


----------



## KRAIT

Really bad behavior by guests in Pakistani TV shows. Mocking 2ambli. Seriously no class even from such professional people.


----------



## funtoosh

arp2041 said:


> abey TOSS ke pehle kyo nahi bataya



tell that to sourav regd WC 2003 final



KRAIT said:


> Really bad behavior by guests in Pakistani TV shows. Mocking 2ambli. Seriously no class even from such professional people.



which shows?


----------



## KRAIT

funtoosh said:


> tell that to sourav regd WC 2003 final
> which shows?


Watch Pak-India Taakra - 3rd January 2013


----------



## funtoosh

which show?


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Watch Pak-India Taakra - 3rd January 2013



isnt this an old recording?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

Congrats to Pakistan criket team! Well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> isnt this an old recording?


Don't think so. Respect to Inzamam. Truly professional. Not laughing on Indian guests. And who is that Imraan Nazir...pathetic. 

Inzamam giving nice analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Really bad behavior by guests in Pakistani TV shows. Mocking 2ambli. Seriously no class even from such professional people.



krait baby kambli started it checkout the 2nd t20 post match program and 1st odi post program

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> krait baby kambli started it checkout the 2nd t20 post match program and 1st odi post program


Then he is an idiot too.

I like good analysis like Inzamam did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Don't think so. Respect to Inzamam. Truly professional. Not laughing on Indian guests. And who is that Imraan Nazir...pathetic.
> 
> Inzamam giving nice analysis.



it looks like an on purpose comedy..not a serious show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Then he is an idiot too.
> 
> I like good analysis like Inzamam did.



Watched a session other day, Kambli is an absolute idiot, he entices others by his baseless and biased remarks...

And Inzi, jonsa yay alla batsman hay isse oper lana chehyay ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

KRAIT said:


> Then he is an idiot too.
> 
> I like good analysis like Inzamam did.




I also condem the cheapness....I have seen this programme on geo tv,on the other hand,I think that Indian cricketers should solve their inner issues before playing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> it looks like an on purpose comedy..not a serious show


Haan...........after early mins, they are talking seriously and with analysis. Seems like scripted. 



rameesha said:


> I also condemn the cheapness....I have this programme on geo tv,on the other hand,I think that Indian cricketers should solve their inner issues before playing!


They don't behave like our players do. After the match, they are good with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Then he is an idiot too.
> 
> I like good analysis like Inzamam did.



inzamam is a gentleman ...never offends anyone ...he is very humble ...even after playing so many good innings you will never see him showing attitude or showing off like these young kids do now a days in lights of kohli, nazir, raina etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awesome

KRAIT said:


> Really bad behavior by guests in Pakistani TV shows. Mocking 2ambli. Seriously no class even from such professional people.



Errr the show's name is Taakra. That's whats been going on, when India won the T20, they were doing the same.

Its not a serious show, its for unwinding post-match.


----------



## Safriz

Emmie said:


> Watched a session other day, Kambli is an absolute idiot, he entices others by his baseless and biased remarks...



Kambli was there along with others for "Comedy",and thats what he was doing and so were others..

I dont watch Geo ..But this one does not look like a serious show and participants know that...
Except Inzmam..May be they told him in English and he didn't understand that it's a comedy show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

"animosity" in cricket fans on both sides is healthy thing as long as their armies remain in baracks and don't fight on borders. #PakvsInd


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> inzamam is a gentleman ...never offends anyone ...he is very humble ...even after playing so many good innings you will never see him showing attitude or showing off like these young kids do now a days in lights of kohli, nazir, raina etc


Yup.....Even after loosing matches, Inzamam, Wasim, Waqar, Sachin, Dravid etc. tried to be composed.


----------



## Stealth

*Unfortunately... Dhoni is the only player who perform in all matches... and Indian anchor journalist analyst bash against Dhoni!! whatay stupid analysis.... If Kholi, Sehwag not perform why blame Dhoni for that....! Imran Nazeer & Hamid Mir on Right! why blame dhoni when Top batting lineup failed!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> Errr the show's name is Taakra. That's whats been going on, when India won the T20, they were doing the same.
> Its not a serious show, its for unwinding post-match.


 Yeah....I watched it first time. So I felt so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Kumble made this TAKRA program WOW seriously! this man seriously did GREAT JOB!*


----------



## KRAIT

Pakistanis defending Dhoni and Indians admiring Jamshed. 

Now its interesting. 

Nostalgic time when we used to get angry when Sachin got out by Wasim but always tried to imitate him while playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

LoveIcon said:


> "animosity" in cricket fans on both sides is healthy thing as long as their armies remain in baracks and don't fight on borders. #PakvsInd



Match is just a match,our medias act in thirdclass way in order to increase their GODDAMN ratings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Well Played Pakistan..... next time try making 150 after batting and ask india to chase then we will see if they can.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

KRAIT said:


> Yup.....Even after loosing matches, Inzamam, Wasim, Waqar, Sachin, Dravid etc. tried to be composed.



That's boring... You can bet Taakra type shows will prop up on other channels too. In the end - Pakistanis were defending India's WC winning captain and Indians were putting him down. That's reality, don't take juggat baazi too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Stealth said:


> *Kumble made this TAKRA program WOW seriously! this man seriously did GREAT JOB!*



bhai kumble nahi kambli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> That's boring... You can bet Taakra type shows will prop up on other channels too. In the end - Pakistanis were defending India's WC winning captain and Indians were putting him down. That's reality, don't take juggat baazi too seriously.


Are haan bhai.....maan liya pehle hi....I was telling about difference in Kohli, Raina, etc and previous generations of Indian cricketers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Stealth said:


> *Unfortunately... Dhoni is the only player who perform in all matches... and Indian anchor journalist analyst bash against Dhoni!! whatay stupid analysis.... If Kholi, Sehwag not perform why blame Dhoni for that....! Imran Nazeer & Hamid Mir on Right! why blame dhoni when Top batting lineup failed!*



They were actually blaming Dhoni's strategy,Dhoni is a strong batsman,and he is a captain too,so he should play on first so that he could perform faster and help India win,but what Dhoni did,is that he keep himself on 7th position,which was a wrong decision,
on the other hand I 've heared that he had some issues with sehwag I guess.....
The analysts claim that Dhoni was only playing for himself...not for team...in order to increase his rating...WALLAH ALAM BIS SAWAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Pakistanis defending Dhoni and Indians admiring Jamshed.
> 
> Now its interesting.
> 
> Nostalgic time when we used to get angry when Sachin got out by Wasim but always tried to imitate him while playing.



Tum Misbah kay sath exchange kar lo Dhoni ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

@KRAIT bhai tu misbah lay lay lag pta jayega ...phir tujhe dhoni kya darren sammy bhi acha lagay ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Soon Team PK will not have to worry about Fuel and CNG shortage 

They will be riding this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

*Today Yuvraj singh refused to look at the ball as if its a face of an ugly girl.*


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> @KRAIT bhai tu misbah lay lay lag pta chal jayega ...phir tujhe dhoni kya darren sammy bhi acha lagay ga




He just won T20 WC. Rather say Kenya Captain.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats Pakistan for winning the game and series ..well done boys especially nasir and kameez

yea i am late because i slept after Pakistan innings but got a good shock after i awak

superb bowling ..to out experienced Indian batsman on 165 with batting average 40 and 50 that also on batting pitch is great achievement


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Pakistanis defending Dhoni and Indians admiring Jamshed.
> 
> Now its interesting.



Krait just look at his (Dhoni) record, his average is more than 50, higher than anyone playing in the team.. He's one of my favorite batsmen, and don't you dare to take down my favorite ones .. Mind you, he was the one who won the WC for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

KRAIT said:


> Then he is an idiot too.
> 
> I like good analysis like Inzamam did.



i saw the program.. what happened to inzy.. i am shocked seeing aloo like this


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Krait just look at his (Dhoni) record, his average is more than 50, higher than anyone playing in the team.. He's one of my favorite batsmen, and don't you dare to take down my favorite ones.. Mind you, he was the one who won the WC for you..


Yaar, maje le raha hun. I have said earlier I don't care how many series India looses, I am happy that I witnessed India becoming WC champion once in front of my eyes. 

Bachpan ka dream tha yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> He just won T20 WC. Rather say Kenya Captain.



haha tikolo uska name ha usne tujhe takla kar dena ha baby


----------



## Manas

It seems the whole team wanted to humiliate Dhoni . 

They were throwing wickets and refusing to atacking shots and some like bad actors Yuvraj singh were moving the faces aside on the ball.


----------



## Awesome

Stealth said:


> *Unfortunately... Dhoni is the only player who perform in all matches... and Indian anchor journalist analyst bash against Dhoni!! whatay stupid analysis.... If Kholi, Sehwag not perform why blame Dhoni for that....! Imran Nazeer & Hamid Mir on Right! why blame dhoni when Top batting lineup failed!*



There WERE a few mistakes.

When Jadeja got a maiden double wicket. What was the point of following him up with a Yuvraj over? He went for 10 and gave Shoaib Malik time to settle in.

Dhoni played with 5 bowlers today, yet Raina and Yuvraj were sent to bowl?

I think what's annoying Indians but they are finding it hard to say is that... Dhoni wants to WOW people. He's addicted to it after the WC win. He wants to do things like bring in Yuvraj and get a hatrick. He wants to keep a high batting average. He wants to come down the order and win matches singlehandedly.

Hes in love with his own grandiose image.

Pakistanis like him because hes flamboyant and we love these sort of things. But even our best captains have been the calm and cool people. Flamboyant captains like Wasim Akram, Miandad, Salman Butt, Afridi never worked out but we liked these people. Misbah, Younis and Imran all did and we all thought they were too slow paced and boring.

India would do well to make Sehwag captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

funtoosh said:


> i saw the program.. what happened to inzy.. i am shocked seeing aloo like this



Bhai apni frustration kahin aur ja ker nikal, apni budhi ke aur ziada pradarshan mat ker yahan...
@KRAIT, yara iss ka kuch ker...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> haha tikolo uska name ha usne tujhe takla kar dena ha baby


 Yaar...main to naam hi bhool gaya tha uska. :


----------



## Mani2020

*Raina ka chance ha out honay ka ....stump ki appeal ha ...third umpire ...waiting ...foot in the air*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> :rofl Yaar...main to naam hi bhool gaya tha uska. :



usay dekh k saab yaad ajayega

Ashwin out stump yeah cheaz ....103-6 india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Bhai apni frustration kahin aur ja ker nikal, apni budhi ke aur ziada pradarshan mat ker yahan...
> @KRAIT, yara iss ka kuch ker...


Main kuch nahin kar sakta. Kuch bolo to mujh par hi chadd jaate hain ye log. 
@funtoosh Bhai match ko match ki tarah le. Warna fokat hi ban ho jayega to post karne ko hi nahin milega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

just watching highlights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Umar Gul tweets:
All Jashan Party here in dressing room.Some Praying Nawafil. Some on Phones.Some on Twitter and some are joking with each other. We did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mani2020

*@indians *

to be honest i am feeling for dhoni ..... he is the only batsman at this point in time who is trying...rest  

my gut feeling is there may be some conspiracy against dhoni to remove him from captaincy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alstonbernard

Best performance by Green shirts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

LoveIcon said:


> Aa raha hai Pakistan Aane Do , Cup leke ja raha hai, Jane Do!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> just watching highlights


Me too. WC Semi-Final. I can't find recent matches where India won.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> just watching highlights



Could you please pass on a link to fall of the wickets in 2nd innings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Safriz said:


> Umar Gul tweets:
> All Jashan Party here in dressing room.Some Praying Nawafil. Some on Phones.Some on Twitter and some are joking with each other. We did it.



lol @ "All jashan party here... Some praying Nawafi". Sahi Pathano wali baat ki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> I think what's annoying Indians but they are finding it hard to say is that... Dhoni wants to WOW people. He's addicted to it after the WC win. He wants to do things like bring in Yuvraj and get a hatrick. He wants to keep a high batting average. He wants to come down the order and win matches singlehandedly.
> 
> Hes in love with his own grandiose image.
> 
> .



Completely agree with this.

Another point where he made a mistake IMO was when he and Ishant were the last men in.

They looked to be happy to stop the balls and keep on going for dots. Dhoni was very relaxed and leaving or stopping the balls which could have been hammered. What was the point of doing that? It isn't as if they were waiting for powerplay to launch an attack. Nor were there any more batsmen left that he was keeping wickets. It was 120 odd needed from last 15 or 10 overs, last man in, so why not go all out now, why in the 46th over? 

Eventually he got started in the 46th over with a bat change, but why that late? It isn't the world cup or anything that you have to remain at 9 wickets and not all out!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Me too. WC Semi-final. I can't find recent matches where India won.



haha star cricket do the same if india wins they show highlights immediately and if Pak wins they show some 2007 wcup matches against Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Safriz said:


> Umar Gul tweets:
> All Jashan Party here in dressing room.Some Praying Nawafil. Some on Phones.Some on Twitter and some are joking with each other. We did it.



Gul has twitter?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Emmie said:


> Could you please pass on a link to fall of the wickets in 2nd innings?



ptv sports showing it

*dhoni bohat dhou raha ha bhai highlights ma *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> Completely agree with this.
> 
> Another point where he made a mistake IMO was when he and Ishant were the last men in.
> 
> They looked to be happy to stop the balls and keep on going for dots. Dhoni was very relaxed and leaving or stopping the balls which could have been hammered. What was the point of doing that? It isn't as if they were waiting for powerplay to launch an attack. Nor were there any more batsmen left that he was keeping wickets. It was 120 odd needed from last 15 or 10 overs, last man in, so why not go all out now, why in the 46th over?
> 
> Eventually he got started in the 46th over with a bat change, but why that late? It isn't the world cup or anything that you have to remain at 9 wickets and not all out!



He hit a few shots in the end, when he saw Sharmay se toh bat hi nahi ghumaya ja raha tha.

So he wanted his fifty before Sharma got out. I guess these things will hurt him in the future. I think they'll continue him till England comes. If the English beat Dhoni too, then hes gone. Chahay woh har match main double centuries hi kyun na maarle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> He hit a few shots in the end, when he saw Sharmay se toh bat hi nahi ghumaya ja raha tha.
> 
> So he wanted his fifty before Sharma got out. I guess these things will hurt him in the future. I think they'll continue him till England comes. If the English beat Dhoni too, then hes gone. Chahay woh har match main double centuries hi kyun na maarle.



yeah most probably that was the case, he told Sharma to take it nice and easy, and in the meanwhile he gets his fifty safely, just singles every over, play it safe kind of thing.

There is Dhoni debate going on everywhere on TV, and to be fair to him, it is not as much his fault as it is made to be. Sure he gets some tactics and things wrong regarding bowling options etc, but when Kohli and Yuvraj play stupid shots like that it isn't his fault IMO. What if Kohli and Yuvraj would have gotten fifties or a century, Dhoni would have been absolved of his mistakes then, and even though he would not have been praised, he would not have been criticized either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200346876573567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Safriz @Aeronaut @Areesh @aks18 @Marshmallow



hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

Safriz said:


> Pakistani fans on PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> yeah most probably that was the case, he told Sharma to take it nice and easy, and in the meanwhile he gets his fifty safely, just singles every over, play it safe kind of thing.
> 
> There is Dhoni debate going on everywhere on TV, and to be fair to him, it is not as much his fault as it is made to be. Sure he gets some tactics and things wrong regarding bowling options etc, but when Kohli and Yuvraj play stupid shots like that it isn't his fault IMO. What if Kohli and Yuvraj would have gotten fifties or a century, Dhoni would have been absolved of his mistakes then, and even though he would not have been praised, he would not have been criticized either.



I know, like all Pakistanis I agree that its not Dhoni's fault totally, but I also see the Indian POV where there WAS some fault.

All in all - its just cricket. You win some, you lose some. If Dhoni can learn from this criticism then hes an even better captain. If he does the same thing as people are saying he would, then he really is an idiot.

But realistically speaking he just has the English matches to prove himself... Hes definitely a goner if he loses those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*yar next match ma plz play umer akmal instead of azhar plz plz *

@JonAsad and @KRAIT

daikh lay bhai jab ma kehta hon india jeetay ga ..india har jata ha ...

krait ki kali zuban ko neutral kardiya ha manai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aakash_2410

These are the times when we wish we had Rajnikanth in our Cricket team!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> *yar next match ma plz play umer akmal instead of azhar plz plz *
> @JonAsad and @KRAIT
> daikh lay bhai jab ma kehta hon india jeetay ga ..india har jata ha ...
> krait ki kali zuban ko neutral kardiya ha manai


 @JonAsad Bhai ye cheating hai. Match wapis hona chahiye. :rfol:

Tujhe to baad main dekh lunga Mani. Acid pilaake kaali ko laal kar dunga teri jubaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> @JonAsad Bhai ye cheating hai. Match wapis hona chahiye. :rfol:
> 
> Tujhe to baad main dekh lunga Mani. Acid pilaake kaali ko laal kar dunga teri jubaan.



acid hazam pathar hazam Pakistani soda ...bta kaunsa acid pilana ha mujhe aur kitna.....takay ma ous hisab se khaon
@KRAIT plz suicide na karein india k loss k baad ...next match tumhe day dain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

Bamxa said:


> My prediction is that India will win this one.



Well your prediction was wrong ...

Excellent batting from Nasir Jamshed ......a very good bowling from Pakistan.....below average batting by India ....again Dhoni was left alone to fight a lonely battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Bahi logou, aub tu maloom ho chala hey Indian Larki ko Pakistan ki *Lakri * kiou'n pasand hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

nuclearpak said:


> Completely agree with this.
> 
> Another point where he made a mistake IMO was when he and Ishant were the last men in.
> 
> They looked to be happy to stop the balls and keep on going for dots. Dhoni was very relaxed and leaving or stopping the balls which could have been hammered. What was the point of doing that? It isn't as if they were waiting for powerplay to launch an attack. Nor were there any more batsmen left that he was keeping wickets. It was 120 odd needed from last 15 or 10 overs, last man in, so why not go all out now, why in the 46th over?
> 
> Eventually he got started in the 46th over with a bat change, but why that late? It isn't the world cup or anything that you have to remain at 9 wickets and not all out!


 
some points :-

1. The same Dhoni got first world -cup (20-20 ) for us .

2. The same Dhoni got the world -cup ( ODI ) for us .

3. The same dhoni has been the captain for all three formats of the game for a very long period of time.

4. The same Dhoni has played many winning knocks .He is famous for winning shots which generally end up in 4s and 6s .

5. The same Dhoni comes at lower order to take all the pressure on him and still gives his 100 % .

You are not Dhoni , you will never understand this . Just think by wearing his shoes and you will understand why he took those decisions. 

We are proud of him and we will always be just as you guys are proud of Afridi and Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> You are not Dhoni , *you will never understand this *. Just think by wearing his shoes and you will understand why he took those decisions.
> 
> We are proud of him and we will always be just as you guys are proud of Afridi and Imran Khan.



No we totally Understand this...We are also proud of him..
Hopefully he will give us more pride in the 3rd ODI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> some points :-
> 
> 1. The same Dhoni got first world -cup (20-20 ) for us .
> 
> 2. The same Dhoni got the world -cup ( ODI ) for us .
> 
> 3. The same dhoni has been the captain for all three formats of the game for a very long period of time.
> 
> 4. The same Dhoni has played many winning knocks .He is famous for winning shots which generally end up in 4s and 6s .
> 
> 5. The same Dhoni comes at lower order to take all the pressure on him and still gives his 100 % .
> 
> You are not Dhoni , you will never understand this . Just think by wearing his shoes and you will understand why he took those decisions.
> 
> We are proud of him and we will always be just as you guys are proud of Afridi and Imran Khan.



Actually of you read my posts carefully and got the meaning of them, especially the one you quoted, I agree with what you said and the importance of Dhoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

It's done... Pakistan will win all ODI now

It's done... Pakistan will win all ODI now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Well , Kasab got "hanged till death" while people were still sleeping.......the same might happen for kasaab-2.


Don't reply in this fashion. I can give you a better one. Take a pic. of Drone firing Hellfire and write US doing fireworks for India's WC victory.

J/K.


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

nuclearpak said:


> Actually of you read my posts carefully and got the meaning of them, especially the one you quoted, I agree with what you said and the importance of Dhoni.



agree....you are one of few posters who are giving an unbiased explanation for this match .......rest all of them are full of euphoria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

nick_indian said:


> Don't worry , in time he will be hanged as well , just like Kasab 1
> 
> P.S- Duncan Fletcher ka tenure khatm ho yaar jaldi se



He will annihilate india in 3RD ODI.. 

In other news India is thinking of switching over to Football as Cricket is not really their game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

nick_indian said:


> Don't worry , in time he will be hanged as well , just like Kasab 1



You have got one match to hang him or become victim to his terrorist activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

KRAIT said:


> Don't reply in this fashion. I can give you a better one. Take a pic. of Drone firing Hellfire and write US doing fireworks India's WC victory.
> 
> J/K.



Till now everything was ok....but using kasaab's pic was a serious issue ......he killed 166 innocents civilians ..including children.....the guy who has used Kasaab's pic didnot understand what he actually means .He just didnot understand the gravity of that pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Pakistan cricket team pounding India tour..

Indians crying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahabali

Icewolf said:


> It's done... Pakistan will win all ODI now
> 
> It's done... Pakistan will win all ODI now



Yes at this rate they will win...and they deserve to win.

There is nothing wrong when you loose to a better team.Pakistanis played wonderfull all round cricket and our guys looked like bunch of school boys.

Sidelined by the world Pakistanis have the hunger to win and prove a point to the pampered baba logs of Indian cricket.


----------



## Ayush

Safriz said:


> He will annihilate india in 3RD ODI..
> 
> In other news India is thinking of switching over to Football as Cricket is not really their game



ya,u r right.the cricket world champs are now thinking of becoming football world champs.
thnx for your motivation.


----------



## KRAIT

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Till now everything was ok....but using kasaab's pic was a serious issue ......he killed 166 innocents civilians ..including children.....the guy who has used Kasaab's pic didnot understand what he actually means .He just didnot understand the gravity of that pic.


You are talking to a person who is proud of terrorists like Kassab. 

He has a poster of Kasab in his room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

To all those who have used kasaab's pic .......you have not only disrespected the innocent civilians killed in the terrorists attacks .....you have also disrespected your own countrymen who have died because of terror activities .

Till now , everything was leg pulling which was okay.....but this was henious.


----------



## Windjammer

Albeit, worthy of praise but poor Dhoni even as a captain has been something of an underdog. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabali

WAQAS119 said:


>



I think you are doing a great disservice to a good player and the Pak cricket team by equating the terrorist to this player.

Anyways it all depends whom you look up to as a hero....... so my argument may not be right in your case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

On a serious note. 

India has good batsmen in ODIs. So why all of them are so consistently failing? I dont get it. Not one good innings other than Dhoni's. It cant be that Tendulkar has retired or all of them are out of form together. 

I m not talking some conspiracy theory here. But why are India batsmen not performing?

I also believe India needs two captains - one for tests and other for short version. I think Dhoni has been under a lot of stress. Not just a captain but a wicket-keeper and of late the most consistent performer with the bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

KRAIT said:


> Don't reply in this fashion. I can give you a better one. Take a pic. of Drone firing Hellfire and write US doing fireworks for India's WC victory.
> 
> J/K.



*DIL JALAY POST*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

KRAIT said:


> You are talking to a person who is proud of terrorists like Kassab.
> 
> He has a poster of Kasab in his room.



He was replying to you...

Are you a ISI agent undercover? Hide those posters mate or it's going to be a bad, bad, day for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

airmarshal said:


> On a serious note.
> India has good batsmen in ODIs. So why all of them are so consistently failing? I dont get it. Not one good innings other than Dhoni's. It cant be that Tendulkar has retired or all of them are out of form together.
> I m not talking some conspiracy theory here. But why are India batsmen not performing?
> I also believe India needs two captains - one for tests and other for short version. I think Dhoni has been under a lot of stress. Not just a captain but a wicket-keeper and of late the most consistent performer with the bat.


Too much cricket. When you play a series, you work for the strategy for other team. Just after England team's matches, India now has to play with Pakistan. 

Look at the performance and fielding of good players too.


----------



## Lahorie

Mahabali said:


> I think you are doing a great disservice to a good player and the Pak cricket team by equating the terrorist to this player.
> 
> Anyways it all depends whom you look up to as a hero....... so my argument may not be right in your case.



We are viewing Saeed Ajmal from Indian cricket fans point of view. Nothing offensive to Indians according to my point-of-view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

WAQAS119 said:


> *DIL JALAY POST*


Hamare to dil jalte hain tumhari kyun jalti hai.


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

airmarshal said:


> On a serious note.
> 
> India has good batsmen in ODIs. So why all of them are so consistently failing? I dont get it. Not one good innings other than Dhoni's. It cant be that Tendulkar has retired or all of them are out of form together.
> 
> I m not talking some conspiracy theory here. But why are India batsmen not performing?
> 
> I also believe India needs two captains - one for tests and other for short version. I think Dhoni has been under a lot of stress. Not just a captain but a wicket-keeper and of late the most consistent performer with the bat.



Reasons :-

1. Good bowling by pakistan .

2. Non -effective bowling by India . They worked well in last overs of first inning , but they couldnot stop Pakistani openors from a good start .

3. Sometimes , things just dont work .


----------



## Windjammer

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Till now everything was ok....but using *kasaab's pic* was a serious issue ......he killed 166 innocents civilians ..including children.....the guy who has used *Kasaab's pic * didnot understand what he actually means .He just didnot understand the gravity of that pic.



That is not Kasaab in the picture, likewise one could argue for you calling one of our star bowler as Kasaab. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> That is not Kasaab in the picture, likewise one could argue for you calling one of our star bowler as Kasaab. !!


Seriously. 

Well I will let you have fun with this.



Icewolf said:


> He was replying to you...
> Are you a ISI agent undercover? Hide those posters mate or it's going to be a bad, bad, day for u


Apparently. I can't qualify for RAW as they take more effective people.


----------



## Hulk

I am very happy we lost. We fully deserve and so does Dhoni.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

KRAIT said:


> Apparently. I can't qualify for RAW as they take more effective people.



And thats why RAW is worse rated than ISI...

OOPS.. Must be a ISI conspiracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

Windjammer said:


> That is not Kasaab in the picture, likewise one could argue for you calling one of our star bowler as Kasaab. !!



Only foolish people use terrorists name for fun......as far as i know ..none of the Indian posters on this thread used word "kasab" ...then why you guys used it ?? .......let me tell you ...this was NOT FUNNY.


----------



## JonAsad

Jazzbot said:


>



Apna cheeta Shoaib Malik is not far behind- one more century against india and he might take the indian badminton star this time-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

KRAIT said:


> Hamare to dil jalte hain tumhari kyun jalti hai.



Yet another post be a man with a broken heart


----------



## Sher Malang

too many funny posts here! good job Pakistani team, they had very good team spirit! congratulations!


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> Apna cheeta Shoaib Malik is not far behind- one more century against india and he might take the indian badminton star this time-


 Saina is not a Muslim dumbo. 



WAQAS119 said:


> Yet another post be a man with a broken heart


Sheesha ho yaa dil ho.............aakhir toot jaata hai, toot jaata hai, toot jaata hai.


----------



## JonAsad

Guys Chill-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Well I will let you have fun with this.



Seriously and laughing at the same time.  @mods.... @WebMaster....are you taking notice of this local laughter on banned topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

WAQAS119 said:


> You have got one match to hang him or become victim to his terrorist activities



He has already been hanged once by Yuvraj on this visit .Ek trip ke liye ek faansi hi bohot hai 

Daya aai to agle match mein firse de denge


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Seriously and laughing at the same time.
> @mods.... @WebMaster....are you taking notice of this local laughter on banned topics.


 Local daugther. Webby will kick us both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Saina is not a Muslim dumbo.
> .



she is muslim yar


----------



## WAQAS119

KRAIT said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Well I will let you have fun with this.
> 
> Apparently. I can't qualify for RAW as they take more effective people.



Excessive use of "laughing" smiley is evidencing the humiliation you are feeling. 
Come on..............KRAIT


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> she is muslim yar


He is talking about Indian Badminton player, Saina Nehwal.

She is a Jat. 

Saina Nehwal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Each Indian is contributing in making the lost river of Yamuna today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

KRAIT said:


> Saina is not a Muslim dumbo.



So was Reena roy-
Now shh- Pakistani players doesnt bother religion when it comes to indian women- -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> He is talking about Indian Badminton player, Saina Nehwal.
> 
> Saina Nehwal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



oh sorry ....chal koi nahi kar lain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

WAQAS119 said:


> Excessive use of "laughing" smiley is evidencing the humiliation you are feeling.
> Come on..............KRAIT




what kinda spirit is this? it is just a game?


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> So was Reena roy-
> Now shh- Pakistani players doesnt bother religion when it comes to indian women- -


Tharki hain.......



Mani2020 said:


> oh sorry ....chal koi nahi kar lain gay


Kambakhat crush tha mera Sania Mirza pe, use le gaye, Saina ko to rehne do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Tharki hain.......
> 
> Kambakhat crush tha mera Sania Mirza pe, use le gaye, Saina ko to rehne do.



kya karain tumhari larkiyoun ko Pakistani pasand hain tau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

WAQAS119 said:


> Excessive use of "laughing" smiley is evidencing the humiliation you are feeling.
> Come on..............KRAIT


Humiliation ? Go back and previous threads, I was bashing Indian team. Ask Mani.


----------



## JonAsad

TUHADI SARIAN DI ... aho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

danger007 said:


> what kinda spirit is this? *it is just a game*?



This is what i am trying to explain to him


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> kya karain tumhari larkiyoun ko Pakistani pasand hain tau


Nahin sochti hain ki tennis main Pakistan ka naam nahin aata to chalo wahan shaadi kar lete hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

Mani2020 said:


> oh sorry ....chal koi nahi kar lain gay


 
Lets keep women out of this topic.....respect ladies from both countries .

An old saying "There should be no woman in the ship full of men."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Nahin sochti hain ki tennis main Pakistan ka naam nahin aata to chalo wahan shaadi kar lete hain.



phir bhi khelti india ki taraf se hi hain lol ....you loose 



Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Lets keep women out of this topic.....respect ladies from both countries .
> 
> An old saying "There should be no woman in the ship full of men."



contact krait ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

BREAKING NEWS!

Tammana has blocked Virat Kohli on Facebook & has sent friend request to NASIR JAMSHED  

You would get this joke if you have watched the ad on Star Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> phir bhi khelti india ki taraf se hi hain lol ....you loose
> contact krait ......


That's called Patriotism. 

Shohar se Jyada, Sarjameen se pyar hai use. 



Emmie said:


> Tau he rakh lay Saina ko.... Armpit dekha hy iska?


Cheap shot.


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> That's called Patriotism.
> 
> Shohar se Jyada, Sarjameen se pyar hai use.



ab na moun khulwa public forum pe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> ab na moun khulwa public forum pe


Chalo ceasefire. Leave women out of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Chalo ceasefire. Leave women out of this.



hahha gud girl...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

KRAIT said:


> Chalo ceasefire. Leave women out of this.



who is messing with Krait ? i am her protector in PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Even Sachin can Troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537185162958310

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

Yeah,,, Pakistan kay Jeetnay ki khushi may Pakistani Gangam Style Dance 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=143699279116609







Areesh said:


>



hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Salam Aleykum,

great victory by green shirts...unfortunately i was in an airplane and missed the game. Is there anywhere online where I can watch the game


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India MEDIA launches war on Veru .. oye oye .. this media is dangerous game is not over for few hours and its night time in India but the `FIRE`is on ... the MEDIA is active


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

KRAIT said:


> Even Sachin can Troll.



They are replacing sachin with a youngster..

Arjun Tendulkar Son of Sachin : Sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

ye thread abhi bhi bandh nahi hua


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sachin to meethi need so raga hoga .... SWEET SWEET dream , no tension lene ka ... izzat se road pakar li today he is sleeping happily with his pride in tact







Oh my god Javed Miandad got a visa and India MEDIA is going nuts on this VISA issuance

Politicians are taking out issue of loss on Javed Miandad that he is given approval to visit India lord some hot hot discussions going on

Unbelivable .. they are saying Javed Miandad is guilty of some `crime`and he should not be allowed to visit last game 

Lord...

And suprisingly Veena Maliks is debating in favor of Miandad on tv channel vs some Politicians 

The TV analyst is fiarly knowlidgable but the politician guys is just `weired`

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> That's called Patriotism.
> 
> Shohar se Jyada, Sarjameen se pyar hai use.
> 
> Cheap shot.



Cheap shot! No, it was a hook shot! I mean comeon it was Olympics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

DarkPrince said:


> ye thread abhi bhi bandh nahi hua



Yeh thread itni jaldi bandh nahi hoga. Party is on for days to come buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537185162958310





Limitless sarcasm!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

DarkPrince said:


> ye thread abhi bhi bandh nahi hua



Abbay band kahay ko kararia hai iss thread ko?? Teray abbu jaan ka kia ja rela hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Best Meme ever!!!!!!-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

Thumbs up for this Lala..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nafsiati

funtoosh said:


> mate, put yourself in the others' shoes and think if you will like to have a terrorist associate on your soil as a guest?



miandad is not the terroist, he just wanted the visa to watch the 2nd ODI but your racist Shiv Sehna grp didnt let him in just like before when they protested that Pakistan should not be allowed to play the match after 26/11 in India! Khair he got the visa for the 3rd ODI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

JonAsad said:


>



Correction

Ammi Ammi Pakistani Team bady bady ladkey lekr ati hai


----------



## TheLionOfReligion

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

you just gotta love the pakistan cricket team they are the ultimate champs when it comes trolling indians they smash both india's team and it's women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

anywhere i can watch these matches/ highlights? Ive been busy, have not watched this seriesfor even a minute uptill now


----------



## mdcp

Congrats pakistan

Its time now we say good bye to misbah, akmal bro's and azhar etc.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ANTIBODY said:


> anywhere i can watch these matches/ highlights? Ive been busy, have not watched this seriesfor even a minute uptill now



Willow.tv 14 bucks archived records , HD quality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Awaiting Dilli fall...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nuclearpak said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Tammana has blocked Virat Kohli on Facebook & has sent friend request to NASIR JAMSHED  
> 
> You would get this joke if you have watched the ad on Star Cricket.


Plz their links plz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Blaming just Dhoni for the loss is really unfair, top order completely failed to deliver.... Dhoni alone took India from 29/4 to 220+ in last ODI & today also he tried his best to save india from total humiliation, the blames lies with the top order for not doing the job... but since Dhoni is the capt he will face heat.... feel sorry for him



ANTIBODY said:


> anywhere i can watch these matches/ highlights? Ive been busy, have not watched this seriesfor even a minute uptill now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> To all those who have used kasaab's pic .......you have not only disrespected the innocent civilians killed in the terrorists attacks .....you have also disrespected your own countrymen who have died because of terror activities .
> 
> Till now , everything was leg pulling which was okay.....but this was henious.


Ok Ok we get it........... now go cry to yr mamma


----------



## MAB

Yes Pakistan won the match, but the behaviour of my compatriots has been very disappointing. Please show some class, because you are not only embarrassing yourself but also other Pakistanis who probably cringe like me when reading some of your comments.


----------



## Sugarcane

JonAsad said:


>



India bowlers were not that bad - 250 was pretty easy target. So this picture is illogical and also in bad taste

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

My request to Pakistani brothers dont cross the line of decency in pride of win



ANTIBODY said:


> anywhere i can watch these matches/ highlights? Ive been busy, have not watched this seriesfor even a minute uptill now



http://mycrickethighlights.com/pakistan-vs-india-2nd-odi-highlights-3rd-jan-2013/

http://www.youtube.com/user/TenSportChannel?feature=watch

Reactions: Like Like:

8


----------



## Awesome

Raja.Pakistani said:


> My request to Pakistani brothers dont cross the line on decency in pride of win



The good thing is that the matches are widely spaced. It gives time for nerves to cool down. Otherwise I know what you're talking about, after wins we take the team so high that it comes crashing down.

What I would like to see is a consistent Pakistani side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Asim Aquil said:


> The good thing is that the matches are widely spaced. It gives time for nerves to cool down. Otherwise I know what you're talking about, after wins we take the team so high that it comes crashing down.
> 
> What I would like to see is a consistent Pakistani side.



well said and next series in south Africa will be another test for our batsman and bowlers. Indian fought well in previous matches and they were all very close matches but their batting got flop today and it could happen with any team

I wish Pakistan continue this winning spirit in south Africa which will be a tough series


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Jajajaja..Pakistanis still trolling. How long before we reach the 100th page? 

PS: Jajaja is how Spaniards laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

KRAIT said:


> Tharki hain.......
> 
> Kambakhat crush tha mera Sania Mirza pe, use le gaye, Saina ko to rehne do.


ye 'koji badkoom' Saina apnay pas e rakho g...Michelle Obama ki shakal wali












P.S. wese sanp bhai ap larki ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Nahin bhai. And no mocking of Saina. She is pride of our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Nahin bhai. And no mocking of Saina. She is pride of our nation.



Jab bhai bol dya tu phir tum larki ho yaa larka, kaya faraq parta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRaisinHerald said:


> Jajajaja..Pakistanis still trolling. How long before we reach the 100th page?
> 
> PS: Jajaja is how Spaniards laugh.



man 100 pages in one day

we really have got obsession with cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Raja.Pakistani said:


> man 100 pages in one day
> 
> we really have got obsession with cricket



this proves that in indian subcontinent,cricket is a religion.


----------



## Icewolf

DRaisinHerald said:


> Jajajaja..Pakistanis still trolling. How long before we reach the 100th page?
> 
> PS: Jajaja is how Spaniards laugh.



Jajaja is Portugeuse I think.


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Nahin bhai. And no mocking of Saina. She is pride of our nation.



Lagtaa hai nazar hai teyree uss per....
Effin Lesbien

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

khanz said:


> you just gotta love the pakistan cricket team they are the ultimate champs when it comes trolling indians they smash both india's team and it's women



Guess you forgot Nargis Farkhi, Somy Ali, Sana Nawaz and Meera and let's not forget Veena aunty with her nude photo shoot for an Indian men's magazine


----------



## Icewolf

useless replying to a idiot


----------



## Hindustani

Icewolf said:


> lol! want me to pull up sunny leone's wannabe white pics!! lolz @ indians
> 
> other one was poonam pandey who posed nude for a muslim on twitter
> 
> another was sherlyn chopra who had sex with hugh hefner a white person and walked around naked with playboy's editors and whatnot
> 
> dont u indians have any shame?



I thought we were talking about India/pakistan
Reminds me of Mehar Bukhari or something like that, hwo got banged by some black guy as well as Christel Khalil 

We're goin way off topic now


----------



## Icewolf

useless replying to a idiot


----------



## Hindustani

Icewolf said:


> Ya u forgot Priya Rai who gets fapped to by everyone in the world... Not sure whats so interesting about her  Ugly as ****
> 
> Dont make go too far boy



Zarina Masood and Nadia Moore Ali  

I'm done trolling


----------



## Icewolf

Hindustani said:


> Zarina Masood and Nadia Moore Ali
> 
> I'm done trolling



Is that wat ur Congressman fap to during a meeting!! Report says 60% of ur Congressman are convicted rapists!

no wonder india is rape capital of the world


----------



## DRaisinHerald

We have reached 100 pages, while talking about rape, women and whatever else but cricket.

Let's just close down the thread


----------



## Hindustani

Icewolf said:


> Is that wat ur Congressman fap to during a meeting!! Report says 60% of ur Congressman are convicted rapists!
> 
> no wonder india is rape capital of the world



Awwh come one! Just about when I was about to log off lol, dude this thread is gonna turn into a flame war if I start posting figures and statistics so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Icewolf

http://zurmat.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/indian-ministers-caught-watching-****-in-parliament.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan

Don't worry Team India you can make both runs and money in next IPL


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I dont get what england team is doing in india ?

is not it long wait and rest for them?


----------



## MAB

MODS please close this tread down now, it has become completely pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Good luck Pakistan....You guys are really played well...One thing I have observed that apart from Afridi.....most of the team members of the existing Pakistan team is very humble and sobre in media in spite of being winning convincingly against India...These guys are different than the Pakistan team in 80'S....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

icewolf you just got banned recently... don't reply. 

I came here 5-6 hours ago and this thread was okay... that means I can't troll anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

@WebMaster whats gone wrong with the moderation...  

Some days ago an Indian called me the g word and his post is right where it is.... so is the poster!


----------



## KRAIT

haviZsultan said:


> @WebMaster whats gone wrong with the moderation...
> Some days ago an Indian called me the g word and his post is right where it is.... so is the poster!


Its better you PM him with link of that thread along with post number. It helps in moderation.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kaniska said:


> Good luck Pakistan....You guys are really played well...One thing I have observed that apart from Afridi.....most of the team members of the existing Pakistan team is very humble and sobre in media in spite of being winning convincingly against India...These guys are different than the Pakistan team in 80'S....



Its good to be humble if you want to reach at some stage..I like the attitude of Hafeez he is down to earth guy and nasir jamsheed and yunus khan, umur gul also down to earth guys stay away from controversies and show off. Misbah may not be a good cricketer but he also stay calm and relax even if he dont perform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Pakistan won <3 Celebrations are Going on here in Britain <3 Indians are hiding their faces 

Pakistan won yaiiiii


----------



## dexter

Junaid Khan the poor boy from Sawabi,Pakistan and the hero of last match of pakistan and india...who said k pakistan me sifarish k bgheir kch nahi hota talent apna rasta khud bnata ha...
Aur Allah hi hai jo jissay chahey izzat day aur jissay chahay zillat....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

#isro2222style... (I hope he doesn't see this or he will avoid me more often...) :ninja:

This thread being turned into a discussion of each others adult entertainment stars was the result of dark evil energy... basically the thing is there is a little, tiny, pathetic, sorry-*** evil gray in the brain of each Pakistani and Indian. That evil grey turns the brain into halwa over a period of time and directs the hollow space left in the head to make slanderous, childish comments. 

Then there is in the brain of people like Dhoni in which resides this one dirty imperialistic Zetan... the Zetan basically told him before the match that instead of eating gulab jamun he should eat sheer berinj which is exactly what he did... upon doing so however his pait which has been growing since he started his cricketing career got a horrible maror as sheer berinj is a Pakistani dish that emanates a very dark sinister energy that is fatal to Indians. This led to him losing the match with Pakistan and Shoaib Malik taking Sania Mirza to a cosy little restaurant in Karachi which resulted in Professor writing a thesis on the matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matti



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

LoveIcon said:


>



This one is hilarious...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

haviZsultan said:


> #isro2222style... (I hope he doesn't see this or he will avoid me more often...) :ninja:
> 
> This thread being turned into a discussion of each others adult entertainment stars was the result of dark evil energy... basically the thing is there is a little, tiny, pathetic, sorry-*** evil gray in the brain of each Pakistani and Indian. That evil grey turns the brain into halwa over a period of time and directs the hollow space left in the head to make slanderous, childish comments.
> 
> Then there is in the brain of people like Dhoni in which resides this one dirty imperialistic Zetan... the Zetan basically told him before the match that instead of eating gulab jamun he should eat sheer berinj which is exactly what he did... upon doing so however his pait which has been growing since he started his cricketing career got a horrible maror as sheer berinj is a Pakistani dish that emanates a very dark sinister energy that is fatal to Indians. This led to him losing the match with Pakistan and Shoaib Malik taking Sania Mirza to a cosy little restaurant in Karachi which resulted in Professor writing a thesis on the matter...



What are you talking man???


----------



## Zarvan

So How are you my Indian friends feeling the heat man what on earth your batsman were doing Yuvraj Kohli and Sehwag no one got out because of bowler they were just throwing their wickets away but still HA HA HA 

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/gavaskar-and-imran-s-solution-for-indian-cricket/260603?hp


----------



## Zarvan

LoveIcon said:


> India bowlers were not that bad - 250 was pretty easy target. So this picture is illogical and also in bad taste



Indian Bowlers were not good at all but Pakistani batsman other than Nasir and Hafees were complete disaster yes Younis was given wrong but why on eart Azhar is n the team instead of Omer Akmal


----------



## notorious_eagle

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537185162958310



Can anyone please post more videos of post commentary by Indian experts regarding this match? God this is too good lol.

On Topic, my fellow Pakistani brothers please show some class. Sure we won, great but stop acting like sore winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

I congratulate Pakistan and its team for the great performance on this tour.... But the way my friends acting here makes me laugh at them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

LoveIcon said:


> India bowlers were not that bad - 250 was pretty easy target. So this picture is illogical and also in bad taste



Lol. Which match you were watching? When someone like Suresh Raina and Virat Kohli bowls then it itself is a proof of pathetic bowling. Pakistan collapses. They can even collapse to a team like BD. Doesn't proves Indian bowling line is good.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulations team PAKISTAN ..... great work


----------



## Zarvan

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please post more videos of post commentary by Indian experts regarding this match? God this is too good lol.
> 
> On Topic, my fellow Pakistani brothers please show some class. Sure we won, great but stop acting like sore winners.


Yes please post the video of Shoaib Akhtar and others



Safriz said:


> Umar Gul tweets:
> All Jashan Party here in dressing room.Some Praying Nawafil. Some on Phones.Some on Twitter and some are joking with each other. We did it.


Paying Nawafal


----------



## Awesome

Zarvan said:


> Paying Nawafal



Come on yaar, its just funny. Shareef log jashan aisay hi manatay hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Asim Aquil said:


> Come on yaar, its just funny. Shareef log jashan aisay hi manatay hain.



I actually want every one to do that not celebrate with dance but by praying Nawafil but its praying not paying Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

haviZsultan said:


> @WebMaster whats gone wrong with the moderation...
> 
> Some days ago an Indian called me the g word and his post is right where it is.... so is the poster!



This thread is largely unmoderated but i can look at it if it is personal.

We allow trash talk in these threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

ANTIBODY said:


> anywhere i can watch these matches/ highlights? Ive been busy, have not watched this seriesfor even a minute uptill now



If you are busy then listen to FM for the match instead of watching

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

haviZsultan said:


> @WebMaster whats gone wrong with the moderation...
> 
> Some days ago an Indian called me the *g word* and his post is right where it is.... so is the poster!



Good Boy??


----------



## Spring Onion

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Lets keep women out of this topic.....respect ladies from both countries .
> 
> An old saying "There should be no woman in the ship full of men."



I say let the women head the ship so that they could knock some sense and values in ugliii heads of men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Fun of india tv continue ..their commentary of this match 

[video] Subah Ka Bouncer (4/1/2013) - YouTube[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Fun of india tv continue ..their commentary of this match
> 
> [video] Subah Ka Bouncer (4/1/2013) - YouTube[/video]



Troll India Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

There is a major problem with the attitude of this India team, it seems the regionalism, nepotism and unprofessionalism which were common trait of Indian team back in 90s and which were weeded out by Sourav, Rahul, Lakshman and Kumble have slowly been creeping back to the team. 

There should be a new captain for test and the Fletcher guy should be expelled as soon as possible, only contribution of him to the team seems to be saying yes to whatever sh!t Dhoni has been throwing into the team. 

Don't understand why Jadeja, Sharma still playing in the first eleven when Tiwary continues to sit on the bench, only fault of him seems to be scoring a match winning century when India was in a tight spot.


----------



## fatman17

sirjee - harr ya jeet tu part of the game - it was our turn this time. indian team seems 'divided'. dhoni may not have 100% support of the players (i dont have any proof) but how can the whole top order be 'out-of-form'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

fatman17 said:


> sirjee - harr ya jeet tu part of the game - it was our turn this time. indian team seems 'divided'. dhoni may not have 100% support of the players (i dont have any proof) but how can the whole top order be 'out-of-form'.



Are you suggesting bookies have penetrated the Indian team?


----------



## Markus

fatman17 said:


> sirjee - harr ya jeet tu part of the game - it was our turn this time. indian team seems 'divided'. dhoni may not have 100% support of the players (i dont have any proof) but how can the whole top order be 'out-of-form'.



India is playing too much cricket, they are mentally tired.

This Pakistan series was not part of this year's schedule, it was forced down BCCI's throat because Manmohan "Chutiya" Singh wanted to play peace.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Markus said:


> India is playing too much cricket, they are mentally tired.
> 
> This Pakistan series was not part of this year's schedule, it was forced down BCCI's throat because Manmohan "Chutiya" Singh wanted to play peace.



India is playing too much IPL and IPL syndrome is causing problem in test and one day...saying that they are mentally tired because of playing too much cricket is lame excuse


----------



## Markus

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India is playing too much IPL and IPL syndrome is causing problem in test and one day...saying that they are mentally tired because of playing too much is lame excuse



I said India is playing too much *CRICKET*.

Is IPL not cricket ?


----------



## sms

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India is playing too much IPL and IPL syndrome is causing problem in test and one day...saying that they are mentally tired because of playing too much is lame excuse



All BS form Indian cricket team management. I've mentioned before 1 day series start that the Pakistan team is better one day squad. It's proved by the fact that Pakistan has won the series. 

BCCI+ Dhoni must accept that Pakistan has played better cricket and focus on amending the problems they are facing, not just say find lame excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

sms said:


> All BS form Indian cricket team management. I've mentioned before 1 day series start that the Pakistan team is better one day squad. It's proved by the fact that Pakistan has won the series.
> 
> BCCI+ Dhoni must accept that Pakistan has played better cricket and focus on amending the problems they are facing, not just say find lame excuses.



Cricketers are not machines, even they need rest.

India plays the maximum cricket of all countries.


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> Cricketers are not machines, even they need rest.
> 
> India plays the maximum cricket of all countries.



They have option to say no! Being professional they need to set priorities right! If they focus more on IPL and other format to make money. They should come out and accept they they play bad and no just find excuse we are tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Markus said:


> I said India is playing too much *CRICKET*.
> 
> Is IPL not cricket ?



My friend you get selected in team when you are mentally and physically fit and never heard that playing too much cricket make you mentally tired but instead playing more cticket improve your experience and performance but since indians are too much.into ipl their batsman approach one days and test same way as they do in t20..i have seen the lack of temprament in indians batsman..they were seem in hurry, could not handle pressure, never bother to take single and two to rotate the srike and stay on pitch


----------



## Markus

Raja.Pakistani said:


> My friend you get selected in team when you are mentally and physically fit and *never heard that playing too much cricket make you mentally tired* but instead playing more cticket improve your experience and performance but since indians are too much.into ipl their batsman approach on days and test same way as they do in t20..i have seen the lack of temprament in indians batsman..they were seem in hurry, could not handle pressure, never bither to take single and two to rotate the srike and stay on pitch



You are making me laugh. 

Look what Wasim Akram is saying. Read carefully about what he says about exhaustion.

India TV >> India Playing Too Much Cricket, Says Wasim Akram


----------



## Bang Galore

Markus said:


> Cricketers are not machines, even they need rest.
> 
> India plays the maximum cricket of all countries.



Silly argument. Are there only 11 players in the whole of India? If this _"rest" _is the actual problem then cricketers must be rotated, something that might not be good for their endorsements but good for the game in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Markus said:


> India is playing too much cricket, they are mentally tired.
> 
> This Pakistan series was not part of this year's schedule, it was forced down BCCI's throat because Manmohan "Chutiya" Singh wanted to play peace.



good excuse indeed.
Dhoni dosnt think india is playing too much cricket esp IPL cricket where the 'moula' comes from.


----------



## Markus

Bang Galore said:


> Silly argument. Are there only 11 players in the whole of India? If this _"rest" _is the actual problem then cricketers must be rotated, something that might not be good for their endorsements but good for the game in India.



Refer #1532.


What you said to me, tell Wasim Akram also.



fatman17 said:


> good excuse indeed.
> Dhoni dosnt think india is playing too much cricket esp IPL cricket where the 'moula' comes from.



Post 1532 please.


----------



## Bang Galore

Markus said:


> Refer #1532.
> 
> 
> What you said to me, tell Wasim Akram also.



Same logic, even to Wasim Akram. Common sense is the same regardless of whether one is a cricket great or not. His logic, btw, is for the players involved. Mine is simply for a solution to that problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Bang Galore said:


> Same logic, even to Wasim Akram. Common sense is the same regardless of whether one is a cricket great or not. His logic, btw, is for the players involved. Mine is simply for a solution to that problem.



What is India's bench strength?

What team will India make if top players are rested ?

You need to play too win.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Markus said:


> You are making me laugh.
> 
> Look what Wasim Akram is saying. Read carefully about what he says about exhaustion.
> 
> India TV >> India Playing Too Much Cricket, Says Wasim Akram


Dude your cricketers should tell their board that they get mentally tired wuth playing cricket so board should consult them and should do their treatment before arranging series


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> What is India's bench strength?
> 
> What team will India make if top players are rested ?
> 
> You need to play too win.



What India is winning with so called experienced players?
Chances must be given to other also! There are many players knocking doors. There many made to final 15 but never given a chance to play.

Also weher is professionalism in professional Indian cricket. Professional means set right priorities to make sure we can win games or at least give better performance not it does not mean that we put our mind and body in harms way and loose on both performance and matches


----------



## Markus

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dude your cricketers should tell their board that they get mentally tired wuth playing cricket so board should consult them and should do their treatment before arranging series



As I said earlier, This Pakistan series was forced by Indian govt. because Manmohan agreed to resume cricketing ties.



sms said:


> What India is winning with so called experienced players?
> Chances must be given to other also! There are many players knocking doors. There many made to final 15 but never given a chance to play



Really!

Plz give me 15 names who can play if the current team is rested.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Markus said:


> What is India's bench strength?
> 
> What team will India make if top players are rested ?
> 
> You need to play too win.



well at least dhoni have got better valid excuse than your 

Everyone will laugh if you ever give this excuse in prsentation cermony


----------



## Markus

Raja.Pakistani said:


> well at least dhoni have got better valid excuse than your
> 
> Everyone will laugh if you ever give this excuse in prsentation cermony



You don't want to listen to your Wasim akram, then that's your problem.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200194476722241


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

sms said:


> They have option to say no! Being professional they need to set priorities right! If they focus more on IPL and other format to make money. They should come out and accept they they play bad and no just find excuse we are tired.



I dont think they are making this excuse..its jusr Marcus speaking on their behalf


----------



## Sugarcane

Areesh said:


> Lol. Which match you were watching? When someone like Suresh Raina and Virat Kohli bowls then it itself is a proof of pathetic bowling. Pakistan collapses. They can even collapse to a team like BD. Doesn't proves Indian bowling line is good.



So, You mean Nasir & Hafeez are not good batsman because they where playing against bowlers who can't even stand against BD? and rest of our batsmen are more pathetic coz all of them collectively made around 100 runs against pathetic bowling?

PS: Even if their bowling is pathetic than still that picture was not good.


----------



## Bang Galore

Markus said:


> What is India's bench strength?
> 
> What team will India make if top players are rested ?
> 
> You need to play too win.



You don't need to rest all the top players in one go. That is why there should be a policy of rotation & everybody included in it. What would you do if there is an injury? Or a retirement? You need to plan ahead. You don't shut down an airline if there is too much work, you just rotate the pilots. True of every business. Equally applicable in cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Stealth said:


> *Unfortunately... Dhoni is the only player who perform in all matches... and Indian anchor journalist analyst bash against Dhoni!! whatay stupid analysis.... If Kholi, Sehwag not perform why blame Dhoni for that....! Imran Nazeer & Hamid Mir on Right! why blame dhoni when Top batting lineup failed!*



that is right, but dhoni guy was really not trying to get back indian innings somehow and he started playing like test, second dhoni was more criticised for not using other available options like rahany and other players instead he relied on failures like ganbhir and sehwag, in the end he was just like teasing entire india but making RRR climb to 30+ ROFL


----------



## EagleEyes

Stealth said:


> *Unfortunately... Dhoni is the only player who perform in all matches... and Indian anchor journalist analyst bash against Dhoni!! whatay stupid analysis.... If Kholi, Sehwag not perform why blame Dhoni for that....! Imran Nazeer & Hamid Mir on Right! why blame dhoni when Top batting lineup failed!*



Aap se bara fan tu India mein bhi nahin he.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Markus said:


> You don't want to listen to your Wasim akram, then that's your problem.



Wasim akram is not their physicians

And how can he speak that indians batsman are mentally tired unless player dont admit it or say it openly


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> As I said earlier, This Pakistan series was forced by Indian govt. because Manmohan agreed to resume cricketing ties.
> 
> Really!
> 
> Plz give me 15 names who can play if the current team is rested.



Why do we need to rest all 15 players? There is word called rotation. This can be done we spare 5~6 players.


----------



## GoodBoy

Can we have a special *Postmortum Thread *of Indian Team performance since we won World Cup?


----------



## Slav Defence

darkinsky said:


> that is right, but dhoni guy was really not trying to get back indian innings somehow and he started playing like test, second dhoni was more criticised for not using other available options like rahany and other players instead he relied on failures like ganbhir and sehwag, in the end he was just like teasing entire india but making RRR climb to 30+ ROFL



*There is another point,He is the captain of the team and he is a strong batsman,so he should play first,not on 7th position,second he had controversies with Sehwag and with some other cricketers,so team unity wasn't there,third the analysts claim that he played for himslef,for show-off that i am the best player.it is their claim only.
Their is another point of our team's success,we were united MASHALLAH,and our performance was good,India's run rate was 3.22 during batting,and Ind required 12.something...PAK made 250 runs!*


----------



## Areesh

LoveIcon said:


> So, You mean Nasir & Hafeez are not good batsman because they where playing against bowlers who can't even stand against BD? and rest of our batsmen are more pathetic coz all of them collectively made around 100 runs against pathetic bowling?
> 
> PS: Even if their bowling is pathetic than still that picture was not good.



I just said our batting collapses often and what happened tomorrow wasn't something that happened for the first. Just check our ODI series against Aussies where in the last ODI we collapsed in the same manner. Indian bowling is fragile and I don't this fact is even debatable. Even Indians admit their batting is their real strength not bowling. This picture wasn't good. Yes. But it was more due to blunders of Pakistani batsmen than Indian bowling.

I don't know why I am even discussing fragility of Indian bowling with you. Everyone knows that.


----------



## HappinessMark!

Alhamdolillah alot as we win. O' ALLAH all powers lie with you, of course! Please accept our all prayers (AMEEN!).
Congrats, bros and sis for the win!! Better luck to indian bros!!
Jzkallah for the nice prayers and stay!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

KRAIT said:


> Chal be bada aaya well played bolne wala. Seedhe bol naa Dho diya.
> 
> I am with you.
> 
> Isn't it weird, Pakistanis are saying well played to Indian team and we are bashing our own team.


Sir g I meant to say well played by Indian Team, they did their best to lose and made us win :d, ab Yuvraj ko dekh lo, bhai jaan tou ball se he naraz ho gaye aur mun phir liya .......ashwin sab tou pta nahin konsi ball ko hawa mein phenkh rahey thay our stump out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

GoodBoy said:


> Can we have a special *Postmortum Thread *of Indian Team performance since we won World Cup?



Well I dont think Indians Played really bad but rather they were forced to bat in an un-natural way which led them to nowhere. Just consider that India was already coming to this match 1 down and series on the line. The Indian media created excessive pressure on Indian team for Winning. The way Gautam and Sehwag were batting, it was very different their natural aggressive playing style. Kholi was unfortunate that he got out on something which normally crosses the boundry for 4 Runs. The wicket started behaving differently 25th over of Pakistani Innings and onwards. It was never that easy if the ball is not coming on to the bat properly. However, credit is due for Pakistan Bowlers who not only created wickets but also kept the proceedings tight to increse the pressure on Indian Batting line. I must also appriciate Dhoni's batting who truly proved to be an example, he practically showed that captain should be last man standing. I dont know why so-called analysts on Indian TV channels were putting blame on him. Instead of analysing the situation from rational perspective, they were busy in blame game. Even the way experts on Geo especially Sikandar Bakht was commenting, I felt embarraced at his approach towards analysing the situation. I couldn't find anyone better than PTV Sports' Aamir Sohail and Asif Iqbal for sensible analysis. Even Zaheer Abbas on India TV was forced to comment on his co-analysts during the program ," Mughy Herani ho rahi hay key aap kiss tarha key analysis kar rahay hain, BCCI main pagal log nahi bethay, unhain pata hay key Indian cricket key liya kaya acha hay aur kaya bura hay......."


----------



## KRAIT

balixd said:


> Sir g I meant to say well played by Indian Team, they did their best to lose and made us win :d, ab Yuvraj ko dekh lo, bhai jaan tou ball se he naraz ho gaye aur mun phir liya .......ashwin sab tou pta nahin konsi ball ko hawa mein phenkh rahey thay our stump out


Are yaar it was a light hearted comment. Don't take it seriously. 
Enjoy the game and enjoy the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

WebMaster said:


> Aap se bara fan tu India mein bhi nahin he.


Wahi to.....Dhoni ko Pakistanis support Indians se jyada kar rahe hain. 

Conspiracy hai, they want him as captain so that they can win all matches against India.


----------



## Amaa'n

KRAIT said:


> Are yaar it was a light hearted comment. Don't take it seriously.
> Enjoy the game and enjoy the thread.


So was I sir, i was just joking, i stopped watching cricket after our defeat in 1999, for good 12 years i was out of cricket world, and now I watch Ind Vs Pak matches only because they are ultimate entertainment.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please post more videos of post commentary by Indian experts regarding this match? God this is too good lol.
> 
> On Topic, my fellow Pakistani brothers please show some class. Sure we won, great but stop acting like sore winners.



Here you go sir:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396603360424653





enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Wow i went to bed last night and this thread was running. I wake up 8 hours later and its still running!


----------



## Markus

Bang Galore said:


> You don't need to rest all the top players in one go. That is why there should be a policy of rotation & everybody included in it. What would you do if there is an injury? Or a retirement? You need to plan ahead. You don't shut down an airline if there is too much work, you just rotate the pilots. True of every business. Equally applicable in cricket.



Nobody is asking to shut down the airline, just asking to reduce the operations.

India is not as gifted in talent as compared to Pakistan or Australia. I don't see enough strong bench strength to rotate even half the team.

We need action more than words. If you can, let us all know, who are the players who can brought in and who can be rested from the current squad. 

Remember, we have to play to win, the replacement players must be good enough.



sms said:


> Why do we need to rest all 15 players? There is word called rotation. This can be done we spare 5~6 players.



No problem, please let us all know,as to which 5 or 6 players can be brought in and who can be rested.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> Wasim akram is not their physicians
> 
> And how can he speak that indians batsman are mentally tired unless player dont admit it or say it openly



Wasim Akram knows more about the Indian team than you, me or anyone else in this forum.

Disagree on that ?


----------



## haviZsultan

Kaniska said:


> What are you talking man???


 @isro2222 can explain better. Have you read that guys posts. Most fun member on this forum.


----------



## notsuperstitious

What is Dhoni's problem with Rahane? His dogged refusal to give him a decent run smacks of a plan to destroy his confidence or give him that run only when he's in a lean patch.


----------



## haviZsultan

WebMaster said:


> This thread is largely unmoderated but i can look at it if it is personal.
> 
> We allow trash talk in these threads.



It wasn't on this thread. But it was taken care of... that nuclear pak deleted half the thread when he came about to moderating.


----------



## Mani2020

Enough yar...we won gud celebrate it but dont hurt anyone while celebrating...its a game and keep it as it is...i know many of you guys will say some indians do the same...even if they do so dont go at their level.... there are good and bad everywhere enjoy withing certain boundaries .... dont jump so high that when you fall it will hurt you like hell

be humble as ALLAH (SWT) likes humble people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

btw the best thing in indian tv documentary was 

" Sharam, sharam, sharam...Har, har ,har ....nahin chaye humein aesi team jo hamein rolati ho "

oh man plz some indian members here why cant you write to such idiotic channels for their poor journalism and mirch masala with no sense @KRAIT baby tum hi kuch karo ...ab tau Pakistan ma log india se jetnay se ziada post match indian channels ki documentaries se excite hotay hainn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

Jazzbot said:


> Here you go sir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396603360424653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy..



Dhoni par tarass aa raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Mani2020 Dude, just imagine how many people in India watch these post match "analysis". Its a great Comedy spectacle. And its good for India too. It gives way to foreign channels and movies to find new customers meanwhile people also watch Indian stuff and even in Pakistan we are getting more viewers through these TV channels.

Its good for economy. More money more growth. 

Its a conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

yaar kuch aur bhi videos post kerdo


----------



## WAQAS119

*@Indians:* Please give us your Dhoni to us. He will be given respect to the level he deserves. I cannot see how you guys are behaving with him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> @Mani2020 Dude, just imagine how many people in India watch these post match "analysis". Its a great Comedy spectacle. And its good for India too. It gives way to foreign channels and movies to find new customers meanwhile people also watch Indian stuff and even in Pakistan we are getting more viewers through these TV channels.
> 
> Its good for economy. More money more growth.
> 
> Its a conspiracy.




haha what a brain mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*
From lifting the roof to pin drop silence, it only happens in India....watch it in full HD for double the pleasure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

"Jinnah-Gandhi Trophy": BCCI and PCB have proposed a plan for an Ashes like series between Pakistan and India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Hindu Baniya Strikes Back.
> 
> Hum match haar ke bhi paise kamaate hain.



why you always put yourself under sarcasm .... dude happens in game..chill kar


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> why you always put yourself under sarcasm .... dude happens in game..chill kar


Majaak main tha bhai. Sacchi. 

Main to India ki udaa raha tha. 

Deleting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Majaak main tha bhai. Sacchi.
> 
> Main to India ki udaa raha tha.
> 
> Deleting.



haha wese tu india ki dosari aur akhri larki ha jiske sath meri banti ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> haha wese tu india ki dosari aur akhri larki ha jiske sath meri banti ha


Yaar ladka hun main.


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Yaar ladka hun main.



haha i know krait baby ,,,i m not nuts ....ma tau awein shughal kar raha tha ..... i know you are boy since the first day you joined this forum....mujhe larki kehne ma maza araha tha aur tujhe sun'nay ma tau manai kaha lagay raho 

mazay ki baat yeh ha k kafi log tujhe larki samajhne lag gaye thay but tere pait ma bat nahi rahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabali

For Indian cricket Fans Ajmal is a promising cricketer with great talent....We would love to see some with the same talent in our blue jersey.

Nothing more ...nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Yaar ladka hun main.



Isse liye kehta hun cross-dressing achi bat nai!  Hey, whats with your gender enigma? Satire or really you are a girl?



Mahabali said:


> For Indian cricket Fans Ajmal is a promising cricketer with great talent....We would love to see some with the same talent in our blue jersey.
> 
> Nothing more ...nothing less.



Indian team needs a fast bowler more than a spinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Emmie said:


> Isse liye kehta hun cross-dressing achi bat nai!  Hey, whats with your gender enigma? Satire or really you are a girl?



Krait is my frnd only and a male

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

edited on @Mani2020 request..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

@Emmie

Astaghfar you took it wrong ...ap meri 3 saal ki kamaye izzat pe dagh laga dou gay ...i am editing my post 

it is requested of you to edit the post you quoted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

LoveIcon said:


> "Jinnah-Gandhi Trophy": BCCI and PCB have proposed a plan for an Ashes like series between Pakistan and India



Good idea , but i dont think playing in Pakistan can be an option right now unfortunately.


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> Krait is my frnd only and a male


F UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Sugarcane

nick_indian said:


> Good idea , but i dont think playing in Pakistan can be an option right now unfortunately.



Koi baat nahi - India aa jaain gaay


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> F UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.



tujhe kya ab hua ...


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> @Emmie
> 
> Astaghfar you took it wrong ...ap meri 3 saal ki kamaye izzat pe dagh laga dou gay ...i am editing my post
> 
> apse request ha post jo apne quote ki ha icey edit krdain



Tension na lay ab sach bool he diya hay tau koi baat nai 

Sure, mein edit ker deta hoon..


----------



## Areesh

Salute and respect for this guy. Once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> haha wese tu india ki dosari aur akhri larki ha jiske sath meri banti ha



@KARIT - Kitnay logon kay sath setting karay gee 

Ay Bewafa Tujh Ko Pehchan Jaatay 
Khuda Ki Qasam Mohabat Na Kartay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dhoni ki to dhoti utar di indian channel ne


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

LoveIcon said:


> Koi baat nahi - India aa jaain gaay



Thank you ,come again


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Is england team still in india ?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Is england team still in india ?



No they had gone for holidays . But i am sure they can't wait to come back, they must be foaming from their mouths at the prospect of defeating India badly on home ground considering India's form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> No they had gone for holidays . But i am sure they can't wait to come back, they must be foaming from their mouths at the prospect of defeating India badly on home ground considering India's form.



I thought they are still there waiting for one day series..i think your media is putting unnecessary pressure on dhoni and others player which wull not be good for indo-england one day series..you cannot win all the marches all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I thought they are still there waiting for one day series..i think your media is putting unnecessary pressure on dhoni and others player which wull not be good for indo-england one day series..you cannot win all the marches all the time



They have been practically losing all the series for the last 2 year since the world cup, the media was not all that bothered for the simple reason that this team won us the world cup and we were too thankful , but now it seems these players are taking the country and media for granted.

Some pressure is needed. They won't perform as long as they are not made to realise that their position in the team is in danger and also the danger of losing the much wanted advertisements.

T 20 world cup , India australia series india england series , Asia cup and now this series. There has to be a limit.

Also, _Drunken_ Fletcher has to go . Gary Kirsten left a world champion team and he drove it down just like he did with England.


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> No problem, please let us all know,as to which 5 or 6 players can be brought in and who can be rested.



The list is very long ..few of the deserving candidates are ..
- CA Pujara
- Manoj Tiwari
- Ajinkya M Rahane
- Murli Vijay
- CM Gautam
- Unmukt Chand
- Shikhar Dhawan
- P. Ojha 
- P. Kumar
- IC Panday
- Sandeep Sharma
- P. Awana
- R. Dhawan
- M. Gautam - WC
- Naman Ojha - WC
- Uday Kaul -WC

Following players can be rotated and asked to play domestic cricket..
- Rohit Sharma
- Suresh Raina
- Ravinder Jadeja
- Virender Sahwag
- G. Gambhir
- M. Dhoni
- Piyush Chawla
- Ishant Sharma

There are lots of options to groom. But it's pity that we want to play with young squad but most of these so called young player are still young even after playing 150+ ODI and killing opportunities for real young and talented players.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

sms said:


> The list is very long ..few of the deserving candidates are ..
> - CA Pujara
> - Manoj Tiwari
> - Ajinkya M Rahane
> - Murli Vijay
> - CM Gautam
> - Unmukt Chand
> - Shikhar Dhawan
> - P. Ojha
> - P. Kumar
> - IC Panday
> - Sandeep Sharma
> - P. Awana
> - R. Dhawan
> - M. Gautam - WC
> - Naman Ojha - WC
> - Uday Kaul -WC
> 
> Following players can be rotated and asked to play domestic cricket..
> - Rohit Sharma
> - Suresh Raina
> - Ravinder Jadeja
> - Virender Sahwag
> - G. Gambhir
> - M. Dhoni
> 
> There are lots of options to groom. But it's pity that we want to play with young squad but most of these so called young player are still young even after playing 150+ ODI and killing opportunities for real young and talented players.




Dhoni, Gambhi, Sehwag have absolutely no substitute, these players are in a class of their own.

The players you want to rotate are all batsmen and a W/K, and the replacement players also include bowlers. How can that work out?

Players like Dhoni and Sehwag and Gambhir who have so much international experience, they cannot be substituted by players who are nascent in international matches.

I repeat, India is not as gifted as Australia or Pakistan in cricket talent. Instead of resting your main players, the best way out is to reduce the no. of matches (including IPL), there is NO WAY you can find substitutes for all of your top players.

We have to play to win.


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> Dhoni, Gambhi, Sehwag have absolutely no substitute, these players are in a class of their own.



Agree, there is no substitute for them but those can be rested if not performing. eg. There is no need for Dhoni in Test cricket.



Markus said:


> The players you want to rotate are all batsmen and a W/K, and the replacement players also include bowlers. How can that work out?



All bowlers except R. Ashwin can be replaced without any big impact on bowling performance. If you look at list I've posted it has 7 bowlers and 3 all rounders. At this moment I'll advocate to give more chances to Dinda and B. Kumar



Markus said:


> Players like Dhoni and Sehwag and Gambhir who have so much international experience, they cannot be substituted by players who are nascent in international matches.


True, but Dohni has mentioned many time that they are playing too much cricket and team is tired. Dohni has accused Sehwag and Gambhir of poor fielding costing 20~30 runs to team. If you ask me keeping skills of Dhoni are not the best we have much better WC available. So, He should lead by example and take break. 



Markus said:


> I repeat, India is not as gifted as Australia or Pakistan in cricket talent. Instead of resting your main players, the best way out is to reduce the no. of matches (including IPL), there is NO WAY you can find substitutes for all of your top players.



I tends to dis agree. Moment we give up sifarish and quota system you'll see plenty of talent available. Let me ask what was the reason of resting Ojha in favor of Piyush Chawla?



Markus said:


> We have to play to win.



Agree, but we do not see any win coming with current team and it's state of mind. We need radical changes to bring new life and thought process to our team.

PS: I've added Piyush Chawla to the name of players can be rested. Actually he do not deserve to be in top 15.


----------



## Markus

sms said:


> Agree, there is no substitute for them but those can be rested if not performing. eg. There is no need for Dhoni in Test cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> All bowlers except R. Ashwin can be replaced without any big impact on bowling performance. If you look at list I've posted it has 7 bowlers and 3 all rounders. At this moment I'll advocate to give more chances to Dinda and B. Kumar
> 
> 
> True, but Dohni has mentioned many time that they are playing too much cricket and team is tired. Dohni has accused Sehwag and Gambhir of poor fielding costing 20~30 runs to team. If you ask me keeping skills of Dhoni are not the best we have much better WC available. So, He should lead by example and take break.
> 
> 
> 
> I tends to dis agree. Moment we give up sifarish and quota system you'll see plenty of talent available. Let me ask what was the reason of resting Ojha in favor of Piyush Chawla?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but we do not see any win coming with current team and it's state of mind. We need radical changes to bring new life and thought process to our team.
> 
> PS: I've added Piyush Chawla to the name of players can be rested. Actually he do not deserve to be in top 15.



I am completely fine with rotation that does not dilute team strength. But why not start with reducing the number of matches that the team is playing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Markus said:


> I am completely fine with rotation that does not dilute team strength. But why not start with reducing the number of matches that the team is playing ?



Sounds good to me!
Finally we have came to common understanding. .... Rotation + Reduced no of matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

sms said:


> The list is very long ..few of the deserving candidates are ..
> - CA Pujara
> - Manoj Tiwari
> - Ajinkya M Rahane
> - Murli Vijay
> - CM Gautam
> *- Unmukt Chand*
> - Shikhar Dhawan
> - P. Ojha
> - P. Kumar
> - IC Panday
> - Sandeep Sharma
> - P. Awana
> - R. Dhawan
> - M. Gautam - WC
> - Naman Ojha - WC
> - Uday Kaul -WC
> 
> Following players can be rotated and asked to play domestic cricket..
> - Rohit Sharma
> - Suresh Raina
> - Ravinder Jadeja
> - Virender Sahwag
> - G. Gambhir
> - M. Dhoni
> - Piyush Chawla
> - Ishant Sharma
> 
> There are lots of options to groom. But it's pity that we want to play with young squad but most of these so called young player are still young even after playing 150+ ODI and killing opportunities for real young and talented players.



This Chand guy seems to be talented. Saw him in the U19 WC. You should give him a chance. Rahane is also a very good prospect. For bowling I don't think you have too many good options. Particularly in fast bowling.


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Yaar ladka hun main.



*POST REPORTED*

Troll Post, since there is no PROOF to back it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

